# The Official Debezelled Monitor Club!



## FranBunnyFFXII

This is pretty epic. Im planning on picking up 3x 18.5in~20in screens for my laptop to run 3x720P eyefinity.(HD7970M GPU)
I personally was never really a fan of huge screenspans, i prefer higher pixel densities, but Wow it looks epic on the desk. I want to get into eyefinity because of the immersion factor and to show off what a laptop can do, if you drop the cash into it.

Quick question, with eyefinity cards(HD7970M), does using dsub connections work? My laptop has 1 vga, 1 mini DP, 1 HDMI out, I know i need a displayport active adaptor, but I'm curious because of the monitor options. I want to get smaller monitors that are closer to the 720P native resolution but they are d-sub, the 900P 20inch have dsub and DVI.

Oh and OFC, I will be debezzling them, you've proven how effective it really is.


----------



## bryanisleet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> Do you game much? *Ever thought of removing the bezels on your monitors?*


Would this work with any asus monitors?


----------



## hatlesschimp

I think any monitor in general can be.

Things to look out for are -

How can they be mounted after they have been debezelled?
Does the stand have any electronics in it?
where are the On Screen Display Buttons & how do they operate?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bryanisleet*


It looks like you have the ASUS VS248H. I cant imagine you would have any trouble debezelling them.

If you can take some more photos of the monitor up close. Sides, Back, Top and from underneath i could give you a better idea of whats got to happen. They are pretty simple and as the video i made on debezelling my VG248QE's the display panel is just floating inside the monitor outer plastic casing and seperating the front bezel from the rest of the housing exposes the panel and just falls out.


I have a VG278H that I might debezel too. They have a 3D emitter built into the bezel but i think i can get around and make it happen. It appears that ASUS use the same designs in their monitors for the last few years so i couldn't imagine there would be any problems.


----------



## bryanisleet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> I think any monitor in general can be.
> 
> Things to look out for are -
> 
> How can they be mounted after they have been debezelled?
> Does the stand have any electronics in it?
> where are the On Screen Display Buttons & how do they operate?
> It looks like you shouldnt have any trouble debezelling them.
> If you can reply with your monitors model number. Ill do a bit more research and find out.
> 
> I have a VG278H that I might debezel too. They have a 3D emitter built into the bezel but i think i can get around and make it happen. It appears that ASUS use the same designs in their monitors for the last few years so i couldn't imagine there would be any problems.


I just took off the bezel off one of my monitors to find that the stand mounts to the monitor itself, but it worked and looked great. I'll probably buy a triple monitor stand in the coming weeks and de-bezel all three. Thanks for the tip man +Rep


----------



## hatlesschimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bryanisleet*
> 
> I just took off the bezel off one of my monitors to find that the stand mounts to the monitor itself, but it worked and looked great. I'll probably buy a triple monitor stand in the coming weeks and de-bezel all three. Thanks for the tip man +Rep


No problem Bro!!!

I re-edited that last post as well. It might be more helpful now.

Also Please if you can take photo's some photos when your debezelling and post them *HERE* It would be greatly appreciated!

I cant believe I gamed for so long with thick bezels. Its a bit hard to show the difference because they are in portrait instead of landscape. The first 2 pics are the VG278H 27" monitors & last 2 are the VG248QE which are 24". The bezel would obviously look even smaller on a 27" surround/eyefinity monitor setup.


Pretty sure youll loose your VESA mount when you remove your casing.



Here is a pic of the VG248QE. They are very Similar! They VESA mount is lost when you debezel these so a custom method of mounting has to be done.


----------



## bryanisleet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> No problem Bro!!!
> 
> I re-edited that last post as well. It might be more helpful now.
> 
> Also Please if you can take photo's some photos when your debezelling and post them *HERE* It would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> I cant believe I gamed for so long with thick bezels. Its a bit hard to show the difference because they are in portrait instead of landscape. The first 2 pics are the VG278H 27" monitors & last 2 are the VG248QE which are 24". The bezel would obviously look even smaller on a 27" surround/eyefinity monitor setup.


Whoops, I meant the stands mount to the bezel itself, so I can't debezel them right now.
Your monitors look great! Such a big difference without the bezels; I can't wait to do mine.


----------



## bgtrance

Quick pic with the new GS4... nothing special


----------



## Swolern

Great vid Hatless.







And a gorgeous setup.

Ok now you have me very interested if your able to debezel your VG278H.


----------



## hatlesschimp

This 3D Emitter on the ASUS VG278H is easily removed when debezelling. See as per video in first post.


----------



## mironccr345

Nice vid. I've been thinking about de-bezzeling my monitors for a while now. Might be my next project this coming fall/winter.


----------



## hatlesschimp

It took me only 1 hour and 10 minutes to Debezel all 3 of the monitors and mount them. I was gaming after 90 minutes again. Plus I was busy recording and taking photos and I had no instructions like this video. I cant recommend it high enough. Debezelling is awesome!!! I'm glad you enjoyed the video!!! Cheers


----------



## Vlasov_581

oh i'm soooo doing this when I get home


----------



## hatlesschimp

I cant wait to see!

Please take some photos and share your experience. Thanks!!!


----------



## Swolern

So how did it go Hatless? Did you get it off with the 3d emitter intact? How hard was it? Looking forward to video. + Rep. Thanks!

BTW you are the first person i have seen debezel the VG278H.


----------



## emett

Get this video up Hatless







Can you still mount the VG278H on its stand once its been debezeled?
Maybe you could just take the side bezels off and cut the tops in so its all neat with the emitter.


----------



## hatlesschimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> So how did it go Hatless? Did you get it off with the 3d emitter intact? How hard was it? Looking forward to video.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> + Rep. Thanks!


Well the 3D emitter was no problem at all. When you remove and lift the bezel off. it has to be flipped over then you can remove the screw that is securing it to the bezel. Easy!

Hardest part is the start of unclipping the bezel. The casing and bezel are bound together with strong sturdy clips. But their is a technique and once you know it and dont have any fear it comes off easy. Just got to be patient and relax. You cant break these things at all. Trust in yourself lol. Basically same technique as the VG248QE. Wedge knife in and pull bezel up with free hand. I will explain more in the video.

Mounting this baby is awesome! Once debezelled they dont loose their VESA mount so you can now choose to mount Portrait or Landscape! But the VG278H does suffer from the tape treatment like the VG248QE. I mounted it anyways and its hanging there fine and hasn't moved. Maybe there is something else holding it too that i haven't seen. But I would just use some sikaflex, thick glue or even more tape to make sure its secure. It will be ok. - This was the news I was most happy with!!!

The only negative if you call it one is the buttons and the 3d emitter don't have enough slack to re-position them where you want. If your mounting in landscape i guess they can be stuck with double sided tape to the top and the OSD Buttons can have the same treatment to and stuck on the bottom (basically back to there original positions).
However in portrait there are problems.The 3D emitter cant be mounted on the top of portrait screen (not enough slack in cable) or on the top in landscape (interfere with other monitors bezels). It will have to be taped to the back out the road anyway in portrait mode you wont need the 3D emitter anyways.

Took me 30 minutes as I took photos and videos and adjusting the light all the time to suit the cameras. I haven't checked the footage yet hopefully it came out ok. I also managed to delete the only pictures of the 3D Emitter as I debezelled. I have videos that cover it but, so all is good I guess!

So in the end the Bezel size went from 20mm down to 12.5mm. And the thickness from the side went from 30mm to 10mm. this will help Give a flatter immersive gaming.

This was the only VG278H I have left. I still have to move it on just been slack. So sorry that I could not show you what it looked like in Surround. If I had done this when I had all three VG278H monitors still I would have saved $3,600 on monitors & projectors. Trust me do not under estimate the power of debezelling and what it can do for your immersion in games.

Hopefully in the near future we see some debezelled surround VG278H setups rocking this thread.


----------



## Swolern

Great work Hatless! I have been wanting to debezel my VG278Hs for a while, but have been unable to find anyone that has done it successfully. Looking forward to this project. Thanks.


----------



## hatlesschimp

Is there a *VG248H?*

Ive debezelled the *VG248QE* & *VG278H* now. I never knew about the VG248H _(probabley the only difference is the I/O ports)_. I would say it will be similar style required to debezel.


----------



## Swolern

Lol. Was a typo.


----------



## Masta Squidge

Considering this myself, just have to figure out how to get my monitors apart without breaking any tabs. There are no screws in them.

I accidentally dropped one screen (broken left wrist with a plate in it makes for some poor grip), and it landed on the corner... popped the bezel loose. I didn't realize it until after I picked it up and it popped back together on its own though, otherwise I would have immediately started to dismantle the thing.


----------



## hatlesschimp

The VG278H has been debezelled!!!


----------



## Swolern

Hell yeah!!! + Rep to you sir! Cant wait to try this out on my next day off work!


----------



## hatlesschimp

I can't wait to see it. How did you think the video went? I hate public speaking so I um and ahh a bit. Did you loose vision early on in the vid for a few seconds? I'm wondering if I need to re upload the vid.

You will probably be the first one on OCN with debezelled surround vg278h's









I wonder what the next monitor will be?

Thanks for giving me the rep that helped me get my first flameI - oh yeah!!!!


----------



## Swolern

The vid was great, very informative. There was a couple seconds where there was no video and only sound, but not a big deal.

Btw what type of tape did you use on the monitors after de-bezelling, plain electrical black tape?

Congrats on the Flame!







Looking good!


----------



## frag85

Has anyone done Dell 1908 or 1708 monitors? (both models are 5:4 1280x1024)

Edit: NVM, found some pics. Looks pretty straight forward.

http://www.instructables.com/id/Dummy-Monitor-for-Photo-Shoots-and-Product-Demos/step2/Disassemble-Monitor/\

But, damn. It looks like the stand is part of the rear plastic casing (stand is not a VESA mount), so I'll have to make or buy some VESA mounts. I figured the mount and bracket was a seperate from the back plastic.


----------



## twitchyzero

just learned something new...i didnt realize Portrait mode creates the illusion of higher pixel density...I thought it was the same idea of increasing FoV just like landscape mode.









I'm surprised at how well the elctric tape turned out for you...I'd always assume it'd look tacky and cheap.

I'd totally see why you'd remove bezel for portrait mode...to be honest I never noticed my bezels even Day 1 of my setup. Mine is about 17mm thick and when 2 bezels are angled 30 degrees the gap between the screen is roughly 1"

I'd found a "debez" vid on a monitor similar to mine by WSGF






Not sure if I'd ever want to attempt it knowing the power button has a little PCB that sits within the bezel.


----------



## supermi

ANOTHER REP WOOO HOOOO

I will have my 3 debezelled within a WEEK, THANKS FOR THE START!

and a rep for Swolern for turning me onto this thread!!!


----------



## hatlesschimp

Not a problem Buddy! here to help


----------



## Remmib

I am going to debezel my Qnix that I bought, but it doesn't have that nifty metal case like those VG248QE's that hold all of the PCB and wiring onto the back of it.

So my question is, what is the best way to attach the PCBs and wires to the back of the monitor panels?


----------



## Swolern

Hmm going to have to come up with a custom solution Remmib. Put up a pick of the back of the panel and the PCB and we will try to come up with a solution.


----------



## Remmib

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Hmm going to have to come up with a custom solution Remmib. Put up a pick of the back of the panel and the PCB and we will try to come up with a solution.


Actually, I opened it up just now and I think I'll be able to figure it out.

Not sure what the solution will end up being yet, but I'll find a way.


----------



## hatlesschimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remmib*
> 
> Actually, I opened it up just now and I think I'll be able to figure it out.
> 
> Not sure what the solution will end up being yet, but I'll find a way.


Good work. If you can Please post some pics. Thanks cheers buddy and good luck.


----------



## FlyingSolo

Great work +rep. I might try this on my dell u2713hm once i get another one. What kind of tape did you use for the border


----------



## MACH1NE

Anyone debezelled dell u3011?


----------



## hatlesschimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MACH1NE*
> 
> Anyone debezelled dell u3011?


I haven't. I haven't seen any either. Maybe have a look and compare it structurally to the ASIs monitors I've done. Maybe they are similar? If I get a demand for one monitor I will buy it and debezel it for the lads so they know what's going on.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlyingSolo*
> 
> Great work +rep. I might try this on my dell u2713hm once i get another one. What kind of tape did you use for the border


I used double sided tape for mounting the panel back to the stand. You only need to do this if you loose your vesa screw hole mounts by removing the back casing when debezelled. The vg248qe looses it's vest mount. The vg278h does not. However it's not a big problem to loose the vesa mount just use double sided take to secure it back to the stand. However u must have the bottom of the monitor sitting on top of something so it takes the weight. The double sided tape is not that strong really is not rated for weight bearing. I will come up with a universal solution for this and post it. But at the moment I just have mine resting the back against the stand and double sided tape to adhere it. Works fine in portrait surround not sure about landscape because you will want the monitors a bit higher so you will have to put something under the monitor to jack it up to the Height you want.


----------



## FlyingSolo

Thanks for the heads up hatlesschimp


----------



## hatlesschimp

Standard Black electrical tape for covering the bezel.


----------



## Swolern

*VG278H SURROUND*

*BEFORE*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://s1161.photobucket.com/user/s...81-4212-000002A6A503411A_zpsac888bbc.jpg.html


*AFTER*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://s1161.photobucket.com/user/s...A6-4212-000002B26B1FCAC9_zpsa95e756a.jpg.html



*THE WORK UP*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://s1161.photobucket.com/user/s...40-4212-000002A62BB42E58_zps04eda60f.jpg.html

*There are a few places where the PCB housing connects to the back of the panel. You can see the riveted metal connections in this pic. It allows the PCB housing to flex up and down slightly. Not sure why Asus made it like this.*
http://s1161.photobucket.com/user/s...3B-4212-000002A5CC5BE215_zpsa16e69e7.jpg.html

*Mounting in portrait did not work with wall mount arrangement that i previously had in Landscape.*
http://s1161.photobucket.com/user/s...15-4212-000002A5DBF6CDD9_zpsfab7e777.jpg.html

*Just leaned the monitor against the mounts here. Not supported well so i didnt leave it like that.*
http://s1161.photobucket.com/user/s...39-4212-000002A5BC233528_zps3eca243f.jpg.html

*You can see how thick the bezel plus casing is compared to after removal. Much better for overlapping the frames/bezels.*
http://s1161.photobucket.com/user/s...67-4212-000002A57CC877B0_zpse2909cb3.jpg.html

http://s1161.photobucket.com/user/s...9C-4212-000002B5C036F5A1_zps7da2ce29.jpg.html



*DEBEZELLED AND MOUNTED*
http://s1161.photobucket.com/user/s...DF-4212-000002A5A6299C54_zps06f07e81.jpg.html

http://s1161.photobucket.com/user/s...43-4212-000002A3FDEE2B24_zps097fa698.jpg.html

*THANKS HATLESS. I WOULDN'T HAVE DONE IT WITHOUT YOUR HELP.







*


----------



## hatlesschimp

That looks really really good! We need some pics now of them on gaming lol. Did you have any trouble? Well done buddy! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## LastLegion

Thanks for the awesome Vid hatlesschimp. I finally got around to debezeling my surround vg248qe's when I found this thread this past week. I will have to put up some gaming pics etc and some mounting pics.


----------



## Swolern

Thanks Hatless. The only problem was trying to get them in portrait with my wall mounts. Debezelling was easy.








Im looking for some different wall mounts that will let me rotate to portrait so hopefully i will find something.

Threw a pic of Crysis 3 on the outside of the spoilers.


----------



## hatlesschimp

Well done lads great to hear it.

Swolern the monitors look mean mounted to the wall. Did you overlap them?

Thanks


----------



## Swolern

Thanks. I hid all the wires coming down from the monitors with a wall cord cover i got from Home Depot. *HERE* And then textured and painted it the same as my wall. It worked out pretty well. I hate wires going everywhere with bad cable management. Yes the panels are overlapped in landscape mode. I believe the silver framing is a little thicker on the VG278H vs the VG248QE. Can you confirm Hatless since you have both.

Also a buddy of mine did not put black tape on his VG278Hs. The bare silver panel might be a less of a distraction vs the back tape as the lights seem to reflect off the silver, blending in the silver framed gaps with the surrounding panel somewhat. I was thinking of just putting tape around the outside boarders and leave the inner frames bare. Maybe another time.


----------



## hatlesschimp

Yeah the Vg278h is a little thicker than the vg248. But the screen size is bigger at 27" I posted pictures of my steel rule measuring the bezel thickness. I think they go from 20 - 21mm to 13 -14mm but you also make them thinner so they over lap nice. I think no black tape for the centre bezels is a good idea. Worth a try.


----------



## roudabout6

I have been looking at getting new monitors for a while now and have been very interested in upgrading my acer s211hl bd. But I cant seem to find any monitors that I want. The main reason I am upgrading is the rather small size of my monitors and I can not put them in portrait due to the rounded shell on the bottom of the monitor. I am looking into getting a 23in or 24in monitor that can be debezeled and still have a vesa mount and ips. I do not need 120hz or 3d. If anyone could help me it would be greatly appreciated . Thanks


----------



## hatlesschimp

I'm going to put a poll for which should be the next monitor to be debezelled. If you would like to help me by suggesting a few monitors that would be great. Thanks people.


----------



## hatlesschimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roudabout6*
> 
> I have been looking at getting new monitors for a while now and have been very interested in upgrading my acer s211hl bd. But I cant seem to find any monitors that I want. The main reason I am upgrading is the rather small size of my monitors and I can not put them in portrait due to the rounded shell on the bottom of the monitor. I am looking into getting a 23in or 24in monitor that can be debezeled and still have a vesa mount and ips. I do not need 120hz or 3d. If anyone could help me it would be greatly appreciated . Thanks


I will look into your current monitors to see what we can do there. Loosing the VESA mount is annoying but we can get around this. I'm going away for work at the end of the week for 3 weeks but when I get back 100% effort will go into a universal solution to suit all monitors.


----------



## CallsignVega




----------



## Swolern

Looking good Cito. Love the background!


----------



## roudabout6

HatlessChimp do your monitors have the matte-film removed?


----------



## hatlesschimp

I have not removed the matte film on mine.

I'm going away for 3 weeks and when I come back I might give it a try. But at the moment it doesn't bother me.


----------



## Cito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roudabout6*
> 
> HatlessChimp do your monitors have the matte-film removed?


Woah what does this do? Pros cons to removing the matte?


----------



## CHFTHNDR

Hi all ! Here's my setup...mind=blown to bits!



Special thanks to HatlessChimp for the tutorial, and CallsignVega for the motivation!

every person who owns 3 monitors should do this...i can't even start to describe how awesome it looks without the thick bezels...


----------



## hatlesschimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CHFTHNDR*
> 
> Hi all ! Here's my setup...mind=blown to bits!
> 
> 
> 
> Special thanks to HatlessChimp for the tutorial, and CallsignVega for the motivation!
> 
> every person who owns 3 monitors should do this...i can't even start to describe how awesome it looks without the thick bezels...


Well done bud! They look great!!! How good is the picture quality!!! What games you been playing? You can now lower MSAA in games to 2x or even off and you will gain massive FPS.

Was there anything you found hard or easy when you were debezelling?

Make sure you have the back of the monitors (pcb box) taped well to the panel. Basically you know where the aluminium tape is on the back put some more there to be safe. I done some investigating and there is absolutely nothing else holding it down. But its not too bad in portrait you can easily rest them on the base of the stand and the double sided tape on the vesa mount just stops it from falling over.

Thanks for sharing I will add you to the club!!!


----------



## hatlesschimp

Removing the Matte film helps with the brightness and the colors. Also the hint of sparkle goes and you basically get color clarity and sharpness (I guess). It helps lightboost apparently. Best to ask CallsignVega for more info on this. Im actually a little scared to try this and If I lived in the US i would pay for Vegas de matte service.

However I'm happy with how the screens are and I haven't seen any dematted monitors in person. Im thinking I may try it in the future but only because I get bored at home when I'm not working and need something to tinker with.


----------



## CHFTHNDR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> Well done bud! They look great!!! What games you been playing?
> 
> Looks great, how good is the picture quality!!! You can now change your game settings to 2x msaa or even off and you will gain instant FPS.
> 
> Was there anything you found hard or easy when you were debezelling?
> 
> Make sure you have the back of the monitors (pcb box) taped well to the panel. Basically you know where the aluminium tape is on the back put some more there to be safe. I done some investigating and there is absolutely nothing else holding it down. But its not too bad in portrait you can easily rest them on the base of the stand and the double sided tape on the vesa mount just stops it from falling over.
> 
> Thanks for sharing I will add you to the club!!!


Thank you!!! i've been trying all the games in my library like crazy...haha didn't 'start' one yet. NFS the Run, Most wanted and pretty much all the racing games look phenomenal... FPS like BF3 looks BIG, have to get used to seeing so much at once. 3rd person games look amazing too, but didn't try a lot. overall, this many pixels at once is just beyond words!

Debezelling was plain and simple, just like you said in your tutorial... didnt run in to any problems. covering the borders with electrical tape tested my patience tho..haha had to be very careful.

and yeah, the aluminum tape is the only thing keeping it safe. i put some more heavy duty tape, and it feels pretty sturdy now. I've rested the monitors on their stands like you said, cuz one came off the VESA mount as I was typing hahaha! it's still hanging, but doesnt look right. have to fix it right away...

Thanks again!


----------



## hatlesschimp

Feel free to post more pictures!!!


----------



## roudabout6

Wait are you monitors taped on to the stands?


----------



## roudabout6

Nevermind I watched the video and say what you did. But can you tell me what tape you used I am going to debezel mine today after I get the tape. This is what was holding me back


----------



## hatlesschimp

At the moment on my 3x VG248QE Monitors double sided tape is doing the job.

The back of the LCD Panel. You can see the shinny aluminium tape. Its the only thing holding the box to the back of the LCD panel. So if you fix it back to the stand you also have to secure the back PCD Casing to the panel. Use extra tacky tape. Because its not load bearing its all good but if you mount in Landscape you need to use a type of glue or be good at TIG WELDING lol. Ive made new vesa back plates with drilled and tapped holes out of aluminium. Now I ve got to do some weight bearing tests with various glues, sikaflex and builders liquid nails. One of these will do the trick just a matter of which one. When I come back from my work trip I will post the results. But fear not.










Thick padded double sided tape.




Electrical Tape for covering the exposed silver bezel.


----------



## roudabout6

I can only seem to find scotch tape that holds only five pounds. I know that my monitors are 9lbs and yours are 12lb. Will this tape hold or am I looking completely in the wrong place. I live near a sears and home depot so thats is where I would like to go but can go pretty much anywhere.


----------



## hatlesschimp

Using Glue to secure monitors for mounting

No matter what type of glue you use leave the monitors in a position that will allow gravity to squish them together. Do not disturb or test the bond whilst its setting and leave them for at least 24 hours in that position. Even if it says 2 hours for full cure! Some glues can take upto a week to set! read the label and add a couple of hours. I heard someone used a hot glue gun on these babys but I cant recommend that yet till i see some of my results. I don't know how that would go??? But something like SIKAFLEX or some other high strength builders epoxy resin that needs a corking gun to used would be Ideal.
Once again make sure you read the instructions on the glue because each one is different. I would also recommend roughing up any areas where glue will go between with course sand paper. Also clean with a suitable primer recommend by the glue manufacturer. I'm sorry I've been slack with this I have all the different glues and I'm yet to do trial tests with them. I will be back in 3 weeks and be able to finish this. All this only really applys to people that want to mount their Monitors in Landscape surround. For the mean time you could rest them against the stand and use the double sided tape method till I get back and can confirm which is the best glue.
Cheers


----------



## sugarhell

I use hot glue on my 3x u2312hm. I used tape for the chassis but it wasnt enough. I clean the hot glue every 2 months and i do it again just to be safe.


----------



## roudabout6

Well I have a eyefinity stand for my monitors so I cant rest them on the stands. DO you think a combination of hot glue and double sided tape would work. Also sugarhell could you post pics of the backs of your monitors. Thanks for all the help too


----------



## hatlesschimp

I think a epoxy glue might do the trick but its 4am here and i have a midday flight out tomorrow so it will have to wait.


----------



## sugarhell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roudabout6*
> 
> Well I have a eyefinity stand for my monitors so I cant rest them on the stands. DO you think a combination of hot glue and double sided tape would work. Also sugarhell could you post pics of the backs of your monitors. Thanks for all the help too


I will replace my glue tonight so expect photo a bit later.


----------



## hatlesschimp

Thanks mate!


----------



## Cito

Man happy the VG278HE still had the vespa mounts in tact.


----------



## hatlesschimp

Yeah they are great for that! Just keep an eye on the box that its attached to but.

I'm currently got an idea in my mind that I'm trying to draft out that could solve this problem with out using any glue.


----------



## CHFTHNDR

oh well..wanted to post some pics but the double sided tape is just not doing it for me anymore... it's not industrial grade, but super sticky and can easily hold a lot of weight. I think the problem is with the heat...as the monitors heat up, it screws the bond i guess. I only let them cure for like 2 hours, maybe I should give it a day and see... or any other recommendations? glue? All the big hardware stores are around the place I live, so I can get anything pretty easily...any help is much, much appreciated guys!

Cheers!


----------



## tiptop11

Hi . Please help me with acer GD245hq . I got 3 of them and need debezel .


----------



## Remmib

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> Using Glue to secure monitors for mounting
> 
> No matter what type of glue you use leave the monitors in a position that will allow gravity to squish them together. Do not disturb or test the bond whilst its setting and leave them for at least 24 hours in that position. Even if it says 2 hours for full cure! Some glues can take upto a week to set! read the label and add a couple of hours. I heard someone used a hot glue gun on these babys but I cant recommend that yet till i see some of my results. I don't know how that would go??? But something like SIKAFLEX or some other high strength builders epoxy resin that needs a corking gun to used would be Ideal.
> Once again make sure you read the instructions on the glue because each one is different. I would also recommend roughing up any areas where glue will go between with course sand paper. Also clean with a suitable primer recommend by the glue manufacturer. I'm sorry I've been slack with this I have all the different glues and I'm yet to do trial tests with them. *I will be back in 3 weeks and be able to finish this.* All this only really applys to people that want to mount their Monitors in Landscape surround. For the mean time you could rest them against the stand and use the double sided tape method till I get back and can confirm which is the best glue.
> Cheers


Nooooooooooooooooooo......I needed you now more than ever Chimp.

Well, I guess I must venture forth on my own from here.


----------



## hatlesschimp

Lol hang I there buddy!

Where im going they Apparantly have hooked up comms now. We will see! Ive heard it all before!!!


----------



## Remmib

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> Lol hang I there buddy!
> 
> Where im going they Apparantly have hooked up comms now. We will see! Ive heard it all before!!!


You're alive! So I bought some epoxy from the hardware store just now.

Here it is: I know it's too hard to see the text, but it says the strength rating is for 3960PSI with a cure time of about 24 hours.



Here is the monitor, as you can see, unlike your Asus the PCB box is not connected in anyway to the actual panel's backside. I need to track down some tiny screws tomorrow that will allow me to screw the PCB Lid to the top of the enclosure where you see the PCB sitting. See the foam cube on the PCB Lid? I peeled that off and that's where the epoxy will be applied. Then that side will be placed face down onto the back part of the panel. On the backside of the PCB enclosure are the Vesa screw holes. If everything goes to plan, this should work. The actual panel itself is around 8lbs, hopefully this epoxy truly means 3960PSI of strength







.


----------



## Cito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> Removing the Matte film helps with the brightness and the colors. Also the hint of sparkle goes and you basically get color clarity and sharpness (I guess). It helps lightboost apparently. Best to ask CallsignVega for more info on this. Im actually a little scared to try this and If I lived in the US i would pay for Vegas de matte service.
> 
> However I'm happy with how the screens are and I haven't seen any dematted monitors in person. Im thinking I may try it in the future but only because I get bored at home when I'm not working and need something to tinker with.


I don't think i will do this losing 1300 worth in monitors might as well just go to the strip club.


----------



## hatlesschimp

Managed to fine some time and hacked a random wifi. lol

Im going to check out the indurial stuff out here at work with some test pieces.

Make sure Remmib that you score the two surfaces with steel whool or even better use sand paper and clean thouroghly!!!

That glue might be ok but i find with stuff like this its the companies that dont make a big song and dance with packaging and names that produce the best results. JB WELD???

Check to make sure it works with metal.


----------



## hatlesschimp

that high psi reading will be for using it on threaded pipe fittings that have to hold pressure.


----------



## Remmib

The epoxy has been applied...

Now we wait.

I'll know this time tomorrow if it has worked.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> Managed to fine some time and hacked a random wifi. lol
> 
> Im going to check out the indurial stuff out here at work with some test pieces.
> 
> Make sure Remmib that you score the two surfaces with steel whool or even better use sand paper and clean thouroghly!!!
> 
> That glue might be ok but i find with stuff like this its the companies that dont make a big song and dance with packaging and names that produce the best results. JB WELD???
> 
> Check to make sure it works with metal.


Yeah I used some sandpaper to rough up the metal and cleaned it to the best of my ability with a wet rag. The packaging says it works with metal, wood, and a variety of surfaces.

I found this video of a strength test of JB Weld...it's putting my nerves to ease a little. I can only hope that it is real.


----------



## Cito

So i had to repost since my original was taking down for showing some booty action.


----------



## Baasha

Anyone debezel 30" monitors yet?









Would love to have mine debezeled - too nervous to do it myself.


----------



## hatlesschimp

Take a few photos from all angles and post them and I can have a look at what is needed to be done.


----------



## hatlesschimp

Take a few photos from all angles and post them and I can have a look at what is needed to be done.


----------



## Janux

I've just removed the bezel around one of my VS247H-P and thankfully the vesa mounts to the panel and not the clam shell! I am still a bit worried when it comes to mounting since I have no idea of the support strength now that the plastic shell is gone. Any one else that kept the vesa mounts on their monitor have any problems with mounting the straight to a vesa mount after de-bezeling?


----------



## Cito

Make sure you add some tape I used 3m tap its godly strong. Only thing holding up my vesa mount is tape.


----------



## Remmib

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cito*
> 
> Make sure you add some tape I used 3m tap its godly strong. Only thing holding up my vesa mount is tape.


Can you please specify exactly which tape it is that I should buy from them?


----------



## hatlesschimp

Wow that dog is trippy Remmib!!! lol

3M do make some good tape!


----------



## Janux

Yep I see what you mean...time to tape those bastards up


----------



## Cito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remmib*
> 
> Can you please specify exactly which tape it is that I should buy from them?


http://www.mnpctech.com/scotch_4010_tape_of_the_casemod_gods.html

This still will hold on to w/e i used the double sided i just didnt take the plastic off the other end but im sure they sell one sided prob just to find it.


----------



## Swolern

Adhesive tape of the Gods.


----------



## Janux

I am going to give this tape a shot
http://www.amazon.com/Scotch-414P-60-Inch-Extreme-Mounting/dp/B005SRECEU/ref=pd_sim_hi_17

I am going to pull up the PCB box and use it on the parts that sit flat on the panel. Then use some of the aluminum tape I have around the edges to double up on the strength. I'll take some pictures when I get a chance to do it. That mounting tape is 10lbs tape so I hope it does the trick.


----------



## Cito

Let us know how good it is. =)


----------



## CHFTHNDR

I was finally able to keep mine from falling down by using epoxy gel... works wonders! I used 3M and Lepage heavy duty tape to keep them together, and they did a fantastic job till the monitors got hot after some usage. being overclocked panels, these do get fairly hot, not warm... so whatever tape you're going to use, let it cure at least overnight, and see what happens. i found some serious heat resistant epoxy gel at home depot, used it, and still going strong... haven'y moved even a single millimeter. good luck guys!


----------



## Remmib

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CHFTHNDR*
> 
> I was finally able to keep mine from falling down by using epoxy gel... works wonders! I used 3M and Lepage heavy duty tape to keep them together, and they did a fantastic job till the monitors got hot after some usage. being overclocked panels, these do get fairly hot, not warm... so whatever tape you're going to use, let it cure at least overnight, and see what happens. i found some serious heat resistant epoxy gel at home depot, used it, and still going strong... haven'y moved even a single millimeter. good luck guys!


What monitor are you referring to?

I assume you are speaking about the JBWeld epoxy, heat rated for like 600°F!


----------



## CHFTHNDR

mine are ASUS VG248QE's... and the gel I used was LePage Epoxy gel, rated for 155C..


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CHFTHNDR*
> 
> mine are ASUS VG248QE's... and the gel I used was LePage Epoxy gel, rated for 155C..


The vg248qe's PCB are rated for a stock 144hz refresh rate so there is no overclocking unless you are going above 144hz. Which I haven't seen before, but please let us know if you did.









BTW you can put your rig specs in your sig so we can know what you are working with. There is a "How To" link in my sig.


----------



## roudabout6

Just bought scotch outdoor mounting tape holds 5lbs. Testing it out now im hoping it will hold my monitors. Results tomorrow


----------



## Remmib

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roudabout6*
> 
> Just bought scotch outdoor mounting tape holds 5lbs. Testing it out now im hoping it will hold my monitors. Results tomorrow


Should've gotten the 20lb tape man!


----------



## CHFTHNDR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> The vg248qe's PCB are rated for a stock 144hz refresh rate so there is no overclocking unless you are going above 144hz. Which I haven't seen before, but please let us know if you did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW you can put your rig specs in your sig so we can know what you are working with. There is a "How To" link in my sig.


I thought they are 'factory' oc'd..haha they still get pretty hot though...I've gotten mine to run at 148 something, but it's just 4 more hz...rather have them at 144 lol they are already plenty fast for me...







and i'll properly update my sig as soon as i get a chance...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remmib*
> 
> Should've gotten the 20lb tape man!


it's not about how much weight it can hold, it's about the resistance to heat... the tape I used was pretty robust, but gave up after like 2 hours of intense gaming....







i'd say heat resistant epoxy is the way to go....


----------



## Remmib

Finished setting up my debezelled Qnix QX2710.

Quite pleased with how it turned out. I'll work on finishing the guide and will post it tomorrow.

Bezels:


Colors:


Back of monitor:


Next to BenQ XL2420T:


----------



## Swolern

Looks amazing *Remmib*.







Like it has a factory finish in the front. Is the LCD frame dark grey from the factory?

Gorgeous colors! It actually makes the BenQ look a little washed out. How high have you been able to OC the Qnix refresh rate? And can the Qnix compare to the BenQ's motion fluidity in fast paced shooters?


----------



## briddell

I can't wait to get two more 1080p monitors and debezel them for portrait!


----------



## Remmib

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Looks amazing *Remmib*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like it has a factory finish in the front. Is the LCD frame dark grey from the factory?
> 
> Gorgeous colors! It actually makes the BenQ look a little washed out. How high have you been able to OC the Qnix refresh rate? And can the Qnix compare to the BenQ's motion fluidity in fast paced shooters?


Thanks man







.

No, the LCD frame was the typical light silver...I had to remove it and spray paint it matte black. I'll post a guide for that too.

Yeah, the BenQ definitely looks washed out next to it, it's also running LightBoost so that's why the colors are even worse than the regularly are on the BenQ. It's the first non-TN panel I've ever owned and the colors are blowing me away.

Haven't had the chance to play any fast paced FPS games yet, but I will try tomorrow and get back to you. I have only gone to 120Hz on the Qnix, didn't feel like bothering with going any higher.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remmib*
> 
> Thanks man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> No, the LCD frame was the typical light silver...I had to remove it and spray paint it matte black. I'll post a guide for that too.


Wow! Damn good job!
Quote:


> Haven't had the chance to play any fast paced FPS games yet, but I will try tomorrow and get back to you. I have only gone to 120Hz on the Qnix, didn't feel like bothering with going any higher.


While the colors are superb on the Qnix, I dont think the Qnix can come close to the Lightboost enabled monitor as far as motion clarity for fast paced games. But you have the best of both worlds! Slower pace or racing games with the Qnix and Lightboost for fast competitive games, very nice!









+1 rep for the great pics!


----------



## mlb426

Cito, do you lose the vesa mount when debezling the 27HE? Is the process the same as Hat's tutorial on debezling the 27H? Im trying to decide between the 27 and the 24


----------



## Cito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mlb426*
> 
> Cito, do you lose the vesa mount when debezling the 27HE? Is the process the same as Hat's tutorial on debezling the 27H? Im trying to decide between the 27 and the 24


I did not lose the vesa mount.


----------



## ForceD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remmib*
> 
> Finished setting up my debezelled Qnix QX2710.
> 
> Quite pleased with how it turned out. I'll work on finishing the guide and will post it tomorrow.
> 
> Bezels:
> 
> 
> Colors:
> 
> 
> Back of monitor:
> 
> 
> Next to BenQ XL2420T:


Omg looks awesome. I want to do something similar to my 3 qnix lcds. So many questions.

What paint did u use? How did you adhere the box with the vesa mounts to the panel? Any more shots from the back? is that carboard or cork betwen the panel and that box. Did you do anything else to reduce blb on the panel? (Aka did u use tape or anything else? what is that 3m tape? Does it work well? What epoxy did u use? (If any)

And any tips?

Cant wait for more pics and a quide if you are still making one.

Wow... Just wow. Excellent work.


----------



## Remmib

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ForceD*
> 
> Omg looks awesome. I want to do something similar to my 3 qnix lcds. So many questions.
> 
> What paint did u use? How did you adhere the box with the vesa mounts to the panel? Any more shots from the back? is that carboard or cork betwen the panel and that box. Did you do anything else to reduce blb on the panel? (Aka did u use tape or anything else? what is that 3m tape? Does it work well? What epoxy did u use? (If any)
> 
> And any tips?
> 
> Cant wait for more pics and a quide if you are still making one.
> 
> Wow... Just wow. Excellent work.


Hey man, thanks, I'll be posting the full guide to how I did everything later tonight...if you can just hold on a few hours







.

But really quickly:
- paint = Rustoleum
- Adhered the box with JB weld epoxy
- more pictures coming later
- it's 'tempered hardboard' some kind of wood stuff that you get from Home Depot...on the smooth side of it it reminds me of those wood clipboards from back in the day
- my monitor has no backlight bleed
- tape = Scotch 3M Heavy Duty Outdoor Mounting tape (holds 20lbs)
- epoxy + tape = me not worried that the monitor will break away from the pcb box


----------



## Janux

Just a few pictures of how mine turned out.


----------



## dekciW

I was actually curious as to if a manufacturer would be able to tell if you've debezled the screen before? I was planning on going this route for a long while after noticing vegas old setup, I wanted to do something a little more exotic. But one of my monitors is finicky and If it decides to drop out on me and I want to RMA it you think they will notice? Only reason I haven't so far is I'm afraid they are going to say there's nothing they can do because its been discontinued for so long, and give me some non 120hz model or a 950 which wont match up with my other 750's.

Ive taken apart a brand new samsung TV when it died last year. Problem ended up being easier to fix via warranty since it was still covered, so I put it back together and they never said anything about it, or that they noticed it had been taken apart. But they also sent a service guy/rep, it wasnt like it got the service denial RMA inspection at a RMA center.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dekciW*
> 
> I was actually curious as to if a manufacturer would be able to tell if you've debezled the screen before? I was planning on going this route for a long while after noticing vegas old setup, I wanted to do something a little more exotic. But one of my monitors is finicky and If it decides to drop out on me and I want to RMA it you think they will notice? Only reason I haven't so far is I'm afraid they are going to say there's nothing they can do because its been discontinued for so long, and give me some non 120hz model or a 950 which wont match up with my other 750's.
> 
> Ive taken apart a brand new samsung TV when it died last year. Problem ended up being easier to fix via warranty since it was still covered, so I put it back together and they never said anything about it, or that they noticed it had been taken apart. But they also sent a service guy/rep, it wasnt like it got the service denial RMA inspection at a RMA center.


I don't know about the other brands, but we can tell if someone debezled our monitors.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> I don't know about the other brands, but we can tell if someone debezled our monitors.


Would that void warranty though? If the bezels were dissembled and reassembled without damage.


----------



## Janux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Would that void warranty though? If the bezels were dissembled and reassembled without damage.


The way my bezels came off as long as you didn't scratch the case up or break any of the plastic tabs I doubt they could tell you even opened it it. A couple of snaps and pops and the whole thing just came off.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Would that void warranty though? If the bezels were dissembled and reassembled without damage.


Technically it would void the warranty, but we are more concerned with altering/damaging parts and the "void warranty statement" is to prevent issues that may arise from de-bezzeling.

I have seen RMAs where I know customers de-bezzeled the monitors, but if everything looks fine to me I still process the warranty and I have not yet told a customer his warranty is voided.

As long as dust is not coming out from the panel or there is physical/water damage.


----------



## hatlesschimp

Cheers Peter!

Do you think companys will start to produce a thinner bezel and back?


----------



## Remmib

^
Chimp did you ever see my picture post a couple pages back?

The epoxy worked like a charm.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> Cheers Peter!
> 
> Do you think companys will start to produce a thinner bezel and back?


I am part of the product development team here at Nixeus. From my knowledge it all depends on the panels made by (LG, Sharp, Samsung, or other panel suppliers) and the mounting options when combined with the bezel.

Monitors with thinner back bezel are already available but requires an external power supply brick.

With thinner bezel boarders there may be a trade off - the panel iteself is more prone to have back light bleeding on the edges or corners due to the panel mounting type used to attach the bezel or from rough handling by the shipping couriers.

To simplify, thinner bezel boarders are more prone to back light bleeding - which is why some major brands such as NEC note this in their warranty/RMA clause that it is considered a "normal" occurance.


----------



## Swolern

Great info. Thanks Pete.







If we ever get a borderless monitor ill be buying!


----------



## hatlesschimp

I think I saw the epoxy. Its hard to get keep track of whats going on because the internet im using is slow and 400 people are trying to use 7 computers all at the same time. Ill be home in a week and be able to post as usual. Thanks


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Janux*
> 
> Just a few pictures of how mine turned out.


What monitor stand is that?
Thinking of getting one shortly.


----------



## Sunreeper

Can somebody post pics of video running on a portrait monitor setup I'm curious to see how bad the letterboxing is


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sunreeper*
> 
> Can somebody post pics of video running on a portrait monitor setup I'm curious to see how bad the letterboxing is


I use GOM player and fit to aspect ratio.


----------



## Sunreeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sunreeper*
> 
> Can somebody post pics of video running on a portrait monitor setup I'm curious to see how bad the letterboxing is
> 
> 
> 
> I use GOM player and fit to aspect ratio.
Click to expand...

I didn't know that I've always wanted a portrait monitor setup after seeing Vega's videos but the problem I always had was imagining gigantic letterboxes when watching videos







what do you do with YouTube or Netflix videos?


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sunreeper*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sunreeper*
> 
> Can somebody post pics of video running on a portrait monitor setup I'm curious to see how bad the letterboxing is
> 
> 
> 
> I use GOM player and fit to aspect ratio.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't know that I've always wanted a portrait monitor setup after seeing Vega's videos but the problem I always had was imagining gigantic letterboxes when watching videos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what do you do with YouTube or Netflix videos?
Click to expand...

Here is a sample youtube 1080p video on 3x1 portrait


----------



## Sunreeper

Y u do dis now there's nothing really holding me back from buying monitors in portrait except money


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sunreeper*
> 
> Y u do dis now there's nothing really holding me back from buying monitors in portrait except money











I am an enabler


----------



## Sunreeper

Wait so have you had any problems with going with a portrait monitor setup? Any disadvantages you found out after switching?


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sunreeper*
> 
> Wait so have you had any problems with going with a portrait monitor setup? Any disadvantages you found out after switching?


It takes a bit of getting used to the bezels. First few times playing FPS games it was a bit awkward. Now I dont even notice. Also, some web pages dont display too great at 1080 pixels wide.
But in general, I love it.
The only thing that I would switch to, would be a nice 4k display when they come WAY down in price.

Says you are from land of ice and snow, canada?


----------



## Sunreeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*
> 
> It takes a bit of getting used to the bezels. First few times playing FPS games it was a bit awkward. Now I dont even notice. Also, some web pages dont display too great at 1080 pixels wide.
> But in general, I love it.
> The only thing that I would switch to, would be a nice 4k display when they come WAY down in price.
> 
> Says you are from land of ice and snow, canada?


Thanks for all the input and help I'd give you rep but its obvious I can't do that







I've heard a lot of people saying that your brain eventually tunes out the bezel so thats reassuring.

Yupp Canada located in Ontario


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sunreeper*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*
> 
> It takes a bit of getting used to the bezels. First few times playing FPS games it was a bit awkward. Now I dont even notice. Also, some web pages dont display too great at 1080 pixels wide.
> But in general, I love it.
> The only thing that I would switch to, would be a nice 4k display when they come WAY down in price.
> 
> Says you are from land of ice and snow, canada?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for all the input and help I'd give you rep but its obvious I can't do that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've heard a lot of people saying that your brain eventually tunes out the bezel so thats reassuring.
> 
> Yupp Canada located in Ontario
Click to expand...

Where abouts, I am in Ottawa, and make trips back to waterloo every now and then. If you wanted to check out a setup before a purchase just let me know


----------



## Sunreeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sunreeper*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*
> 
> It takes a bit of getting used to the bezels. First few times playing FPS games it was a bit awkward. Now I dont even notice. Also, some web pages dont display too great at 1080 pixels wide.
> But in general, I love it.
> The only thing that I would switch to, would be a nice 4k display when they come WAY down in price.
> 
> Says you are from land of ice and snow, canada?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for all the input and help I'd give you rep but its obvious I can't do that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've heard a lot of people saying that your brain eventually tunes out the bezel so thats reassuring.
> 
> Yupp Canada located in Ontario
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where abouts, I am in Ottawa, and make trips back to waterloo every now and then. If you wanted to check out a setup before a purchase just let me know
Click to expand...

Both of those places are still pretty far







I was in Markham but recently moved to Brampton. Thanks a lot for the offer though!


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sunreeper*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sunreeper*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*
> 
> It takes a bit of getting used to the bezels. First few times playing FPS games it was a bit awkward. Now I dont even notice. Also, some web pages dont display too great at 1080 pixels wide.
> But in general, I love it.
> The only thing that I would switch to, would be a nice 4k display when they come WAY down in price.
> 
> Says you are from land of ice and snow, canada?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for all the input and help I'd give you rep but its obvious I can't do that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've heard a lot of people saying that your brain eventually tunes out the bezel so thats reassuring.
> 
> Yupp Canada located in Ontario
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where abouts, I am in Ottawa, and make trips back to waterloo every now and then. If you wanted to check out a setup before a purchase just let me know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Both of those places are still pretty far
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was in Markham but recently moved to Brampton. Thanks a lot for the offer though!
Click to expand...

Any time. You heading to the OCN LAN?


----------



## Sunreeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sunreeper*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sunreeper*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*
> 
> It takes a bit of getting used to the bezels. First few times playing FPS games it was a bit awkward. Now I dont even notice. Also, some web pages dont display too great at 1080 pixels wide.
> But in general, I love it.
> The only thing that I would switch to, would be a nice 4k display when they come WAY down in price.
> 
> Says you are from land of ice and snow, canada?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for all the input and help I'd give you rep but its obvious I can't do that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've heard a lot of people saying that your brain eventually tunes out the bezel so thats reassuring.
> 
> Yupp Canada located in Ontario
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where abouts, I am in Ottawa, and make trips back to waterloo every now and then. If you wanted to check out a setup before a purchase just let me know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Both of those places are still pretty far
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was in Markham but recently moved to Brampton. Thanks a lot for the offer though!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Any time. You heading to the OCN LAN?
Click to expand...

I was going to go but then I chickened out I've been a PC gamer for less than a year so I thought I'd wait until I was better at it









I hope this nested quote isn't getting too long


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Hmm, just to be the safe side, ill not quote again








And I am signed up just as a casual gamer, looking forward to it. Plan on just playing a few games and hanging out with some other members.


----------



## Sunreeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*
> 
> Hmm, just to be the safe side, ill not quote again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I am signed up just as a casual gamer, looking forward to it. Plan on just playing a few games and hanging out with some other members.


I think I'll definitely go next time though. I'm in the middle of upgrading my rig as well so it'll be even better when the GPUs don't sound like jets taking off


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*
> 
> Hmm, just to be the safe side, ill not quote again


I thought you guys were seeing how long you could get the quotes.


----------



## Sunreeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*
> 
> Hmm, just to be the safe side, ill not quote again
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you guys were seeing how long you could get the quotes.
Click to expand...

We did that in ompt and got in trouble lol no more


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sunreeper*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*
> 
> Hmm, just to be the safe side, ill not quote again
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you guys were seeing how long you could get the quotes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We did that in ompt and got in trouble lol no more
Click to expand...

I have no idea what you are talking about


----------



## CHFTHNDR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*
> 
> Where abouts, I am in Ottawa, and make trips back to waterloo every now and then. If you wanted to check out a setup before a purchase just let me know


woot i'm from Ottawa too! haha


----------



## dunes

Hi

I just want to you show my debezelled setup. I use 3x Asus VE278Q with Eizo LCD stand.
was really easy to get the housing off. Took me just 30 mins for all 3 monitors.
Still need to tweak here there a bit, the brightness isn't the same on all monitors and the silver frame will be black etc.


----------



## Swolern

Looks great Dunes









Covering the framed edges with electrical tape makes it look a lot cleaner.


----------



## Hammerhunt

Vega & Hatless inspired me in building my own 3x Asus VG248QE debezelt Lightboost Portrait Surround Setup... Works great!!!

Greetings from Germany


----------



## dunes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Looks great Dunes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Covering the framed edges with electrical tape makes it look a lot cleaner.


thx
and now with black frame (electrical tape)


----------



## Swolern

Factory mint.


----------



## hatlesschimp

Ill be home in afew days and it looks like I have a bit of updating to do on the debezelled monitor list.


----------



## hatlesschimp

Ok I'm Back home and can resume my hobit life on OCN lol.

Firstly I must thank everyone for such great posts and the people sharing there setups, ideas and techniques.

Today I done some adjustments to my desk and pretty happy how it turned out. Im yet to play any games since Ive got back. Ive been busy building a gaming pc for a friend and upgrading mine as well. I'm thinking I may go a third titan.


----------



## Swolern

Welcome back Hatless. It's good to be home eh.

3rd Titan, oh I want.


----------



## hatlesschimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Welcome back Hatless. It's good to be home eh.
> 
> 3rd Titan, oh I want.


Thanks Swolern!

Yeah a 3rd titan would be sweet. I just changed out the 3770k and ASUS Maximus V Extreme for a 3930K and ASUS Rampage iv Formula. Ive done a few benchmarks and its coming up the same but Im really not the best when it comes to overclocking. Im flogging off a heap of gear that's lying around at home in hope that it will pay for a 3rd titan.


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> Thanks Swolern!
> 
> Yeah a 3rd titan would be sweet. I just changed out the 3770k and ASUS Maximus V Extreme for a 3930K and ASUS Rampage iv Formula. Ive done a few benchmarks and its coming up the same but Im really not the best when it comes to overclocking. Im flogging off a heap of gear that's lying around at home in hope that it will pay for a 3rd titan.


I have the same MB and CPU , let me know if I can be of assistance with the OC


----------



## CallsignVega

Just ordered three of the new PWM free TE model to de-matte, and de-bezel. Might buy two more when the 9970's hit (if they can run 5x1 portrait Eyefinity) down the road now that Lightboost works with AMD and the drivers _should_ be fixed.


----------



## hatlesschimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> I have the same MB and CPU , let me know if I can be of assistance with the OC


Yeah I will need your help for sure. Thanks! I just purchased a 3rd Gtx Titan so im excited to see how it all goes. It should arrive today a friend is picking it up for me on the way to my house tonight.

@Vega - I have one eye on them 9970s as well. Ive never heard of them monitors im going to do some research now.


----------



## ForceD

Debezeled qnix 2710, painted lcd frame matte black


----------



## Just a nickname

Looks nice, I am tempted.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Just ordered three of the new PWM free TE model to de-matte, and de-bezel. Might buy two more when the 9970's hit (if they can run 5x1 portrait Eyefinity) down the road now that Lightboost works with AMD and the drivers _should_ be fixed.


Which ones did you get?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ForceD*
> 
> Debezeled qnix 2710, painted lcd frame matte black


Hell yeah!! Very nice!! What kind of GPU setup you got to run that monster res and refresh rate?

Btw Corona bottle to top of the pic.


----------



## Remmib

Love how it turned out ForceD...like your speaker set up and Galant desk as well.


----------



## ForceD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Hell yeah!! Very nice!! What kind of GPU setup you got to run that monster res and refresh rate?
> 
> Btw Corona bottle to top of the pic.


using 2 x titans, 7680x1440 @ 96hz (120hz works, I use for gaming on a single monitor, with 3 it isnt needed)

It works fine on many of the games I play, but a third titan would definitely help in many of the newer first person shooter games
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remmib*
> 
> Love how it turned out ForceD...like your speaker set up and Galant desk as well.


yeah worked out good for sure.. and I too love the galant, great desk for the price.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Which ones did you get?


The new 1ms TE model. Should hopefully have the same panel as the XL2411T (no Lightboost inverse ghosting and better picture quality). It also has zero flicker PWM free when not in LB mode:

http://www.benq.us/product/monitor/xl2420te/


----------



## Hemi177

So I've got a few of these HL272's from Hanns-G. How hard do you guys think it would be to debezel these? I can feel a seam along the front fascia, I'm thinking this would just pop off but I don't want to damage the housing if I ever need to re-use it. Thanks for any help in advance.


----------



## Happytodd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> Yeah I will need your help for sure. Thanks! I just purchased a 3rd Gtx Titan so im excited to see how it all goes. It should arrive today a friend is picking it up for me on the way to my house tonight.
> 
> @Vega - I have one eye on them 9970s as well. Ive never heard of them monitors im going to do some research now.


I love how often you post here, I'm sure the third Titan will be a big improvement as you had mentioned in my private message a couple weeks back. Would love what kind of framerate you get with some games using the three!!


----------



## hatlesschimp

I had good success with Naennon's original bios when I only had 2 titans. Now Im trying another bios by SD7L and Im not sure if im happy with it. I will probably try the 145% then eventually go back to Naennon's Original.

At the moment I'm a constant 130fps - 150fps in 99 percent of the games I own, and most of the time im bouncing between 150 and 200 fps lol.
(3 titans + 3320 x 1920p @ 144hz = pretty darn good) and I wonder what its like when the 3 titans are water cooled?

The only real reason Im looking at 9970 is for Eyefinity 5 monitors. Im still yet to get the Lightboost going and I'm more than happy with how gaming is. And with the look of the 4k monitors being unplayable for anything other than Simcity these 3 monitors in portrait are the highest res around at the best fps. Only down fall is 2 black lines which blend away once you start gaming and some decent pc hardware is required.


----------



## Cito

Yeah =( no 4k monitor not worth it atm with our hardware limitations.


----------



## Swolern

I'm waiting for 4k @ 120hz!!


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> I'm waiting for 4k @ 120hz!!


Here is Swolern when 4K 120 Hz finally arrives:


----------



## Remmib

I know he is looking for a single monitor 4k solution...

But if he just put 3 debezelled Qnix's together then he could have *4320x2560*...more than 4k resolution @ 120Hz!


----------



## Swolern

ROFL! Good one Vega.

True Remmib. Im just not ready to give up 3d Surround and 2d Lightboost. Are you going to go for it? Would be sweet!! Might need something stronger than a gtx 460 though.


----------



## Remmib

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> ROFL! Good one Vega.
> 
> True Remmib. Im just not ready to give up 3d Surround and 2d Lightboost. Are you going to go for it? Would be sweet!! Might need something stronger than a gtx 460 though.


If I was Vega I would've already done it







.

But I can't afford it right now, putting every last dollar I have into starting a business. Yeah, yeah, I know the 460 is getting old, heh...but I don't get a lot of time to play games, so upgrading right now would be kind of a waste.


----------



## CallsignVega

I've already done a 3x 2560x1440 120 Hz setup a long time ago (2B Catleap that started it all):

http://s119.photobucket.com/user/callsign_vega/media/SANY0003-13.jpg.html

Was going to do a 5x1 120 Hz 1440P setup but my 4x 7970's could barely keep up with the 3x setup let alone 5.


----------



## Remmib

Oh man...that's awesome. Some day it will be my turn.

How did you like it? Which do you prefer between that set up vs your triple VG248QE?


----------



## CallsignVega

Well, it's always a compromise. The 3x Catleap setup had awesome resolution, viewing angles, picture quality etc, but poor motion blur even at 120 Hz. I use Lightboost now so the motion clarity is paramount even though TN panels have relatively crappy image quality, viewing angles etc. Also, running 3x 1440P monitors at 120 Hz takes like 78% more GPU power to run than 3x 1080P monitors at 120 Hz, so that can be rough.


----------



## Hammerhunt

I've just updated my rig from 3x GTX670 to 2x GTX 780 SC ACX from Evga.

I'm glad to be back with only two cards. The tri sli Setup was Not so smooth in Games, especially in BF3...
I'm really enjoying my New Monitor setup and thinking again of a third Card. ;-)

@Hatless & Vega: how is your experience with tri sli for this Monitor setup?

I'm still Running my evga x58 board with pcie 2.0 and 16x 8x 8x. Would an Update to an Asus Rive + i7 3930k help with pcie 3.0?

I saw your posts regarding this Vega but High frames does Not Mean Gaming is smooth 

What do you think Hatless regarding your recent Update to Rive and third Titan?

Regards Hammer


----------



## hatlesschimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hammerhunt*
> 
> I've just updated my rig from 3x GTX670 to 2x GTX 780 SC ACX from Evga.
> 
> I'm glad to be back with only two cards. The tri sli Setup was Not so smooth in Games, especially in BF3...
> I'm really enjoying my New Monitor setup and thinking again of a third Card. ;-)
> 
> @Hatless & Vega: how is your experience with tri sli for this Monitor setup?
> 
> I'm still Running my evga x58 board with pcie 2.0 and 16x 8x 8x. Would an Update to an Asus Rive + i7 3930k help with pcie 3.0?
> 
> I saw your posts regarding this Vega but High frames does Not Mean Gaming is smooth
> 
> What do you think Hatless regarding your recent Update to Rive and third Titan?
> 
> Regards Hammer


Hi bud

Basically I'm not the type to go perusing high numbers on a my rig. I want it to work, be consistent and have no problems. I'm sad about selling my MVE mb because it was fantastic and reliable. Maybe I copped a dud R4F or its my power supply but I've just purchased the x79 extreme11 and I'm having 24pin tax power issues. Is my board ground properly? Is it the cable, is it power supply or is it a dead board. At the moment it 90% chance it's the psu. Damn I hope I have that receipt lol.

Basically with the brief play this week I saw the 3930k added something to the gameplay feel. The few numbers I ran on 3d mark were similar to the 3770k but the physics and calculations were a lot better. But I don't have any real numbers at the moment because I got no pc access. I'm taking the whole rig into a local pc shop to get the psu and 2 boards tested.


----------



## Riou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> I've already done a 3x 2560x1440 120 Hz setup a long time ago (2B Catleap that started it all):
> 
> http://s119.photobucket.com/user/callsign_vega/media/SANY0003-13.jpg.html
> 
> Was going to do a 5x1 120 Hz 1440P setup but my 4x 7970's could barely keep up with the 3x setup let alone 5.


That's pretty sweet!


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Everytime I think of buying something im going to come to this thread and remind myself of what I should be thinking about buying








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Great info. Thanks Pete.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If we ever get a borderless monitor ill be buying!


That would be a dream, boarderless monitors yaspls.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> I've already done a 3x 2560x1440 120 Hz setup a long time ago (2B Catleap that started it all):
> 
> http://s119.photobucket.com/user/callsign_vega/media/SANY0003-13.jpg.html
> 
> Was going to do a 5x1 120 Hz 1440P setup but my 4x 7970's could barely keep up with the 3x setup let alone 5.


not even 4 7970's OC'd could handle that? Wow.

Aside from titans when do you think the hardware gen will catch up with monitor resolutions? or is it not going to?


----------



## hatlesschimp

I reckon it will with the Maxwell.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Everytime I think of buying something im going to come to this thread and remind myself of what I should be thinking about buying
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That would be a dream, boarderless monitors yaspls.
> not even 4 7970's OC'd could handle that? Wow.
> 
> Aside from titans when do you think the hardware gen will catch up with monitor resolutions? or is it not going to?


I think the 7970 drivers are better now and supposedly the micro-stuttering fix drivers are releasing shortly so they may work better. Of course Titan's would be the #1 choice.


----------



## RageFury

Not going to Lie, CallsignVega really inspired me to do a triple VG248QE setup after seeing his Quad Titans...but I was not keen of the idea of just setting the monitors against the stands secured by only some tape. I saw this thread and still saw more tape...but I wanted that setup, so I took the plunge and figured I would find a way.

Here is what I did if anyone else wanted a more secure mounting method:

After debezzeling the monitor, there are 4 screw mounting points



I grabbed some 2inch 1/8 thick angle aluminum and used some screws to fasten it to the monitor





Then I used a 200mmx100mm VESA mount and some 3/4inch 1/8 thick angle aluminum to build the rest of the mount



Then pop-riveted the whole thing together





Not tidied up yet...as I am having to much fun gaming...but you get the idea (using 3x SAA2718 from ergomart)





I should mention that the angle aluminum is holding the weight in portrait mode...and the screws just keep it from popping out...I wouldn't trust it in landscape like this...but that is just me.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Looks great!


----------



## hatlesschimp

*Well Done RageFury!*

*I appreciate your effort to share and innovate. I'm sure other randoms that stumble across this thread will enjoy and maybe help inspire*

I've started updating the Debezelled Club Members again and will go through it a bit more tomorrow and even scout around some and ask a few members I know have debezelled but are yet to join the club/thread.

Also Im going to update the list so when you click on a member on the list it take you to there rig and photos etc. - If everyone is happy with that.

So sorry lads I havent been as active as normal. I've been home for 2.5 weeks and I've got absolutely nothing done! I fly out again on Thursday for another 3 weeks. Man those x79 boards kicked my but!!! I wasted so much time on them!!!! However its all sorted now except for my HDMI to AV Receiver is not playing any sound. WHY??? WHY??? LOL. Oh I had a scare just before with one of my monitors I had pixels flickering / dancing and I absolutely soiled myself thinking the monitor was a goner but just happened to be a loose DVI-DL cable in the Titan.







Silly me forgot to tighten the thumb screws.

Basically when I haven't been fixing my computer or getting wasted I've been thinking about all the different mods I want to do and if they would work. here they are...

1. CNC milling/machining - Im thinking I might start making my own computer mods for OCN. Water blocks for motherboards, ram, gpus. Custom Res's and other bits and pieces for cases. I am a machinist by trade and used to use CNC lathe and mills to make race car parts for the V8 supercars here in Aus, but I'm not in that gig anymore. I was thinking in my 3 weeks off I could offer my services to the local machine shop and get access to there equipment in return. I've already got a mad design drawn up for a full cover of the extreme11 motherboard. It wont really be a water-block more a water case that the MB gets bolted into. LOL. The design has evolved to the point there is no case (its apart of the case. aluminum, copper and no tubes anywhere in sight! All channels with water going everywhere like a maze. Even the GTX Titans bolt in to it by the water-blocks they are in. Its going to be epic! I think I will keep going with the design and then when the new x89s boards come I will adapt it to it since the x79s are coming to an end.

2. Housings for the debezelled monitors - Similar to the machine shop go to a metal fab shop and get them to profile cut and bend some gal sheet to hold the monitors together like the original housing/casing does for the monitors. This is quite easy and should happen next swing off.

3. Finish My app design off so the bloody app maker company can charge me 35k. I wish I had the patients, time, knowledge and brains to code.

4. 2x VG278H or 2x 3d Samsung monitors turned into projectors equals eyefinity 2x1 ultra widescreen 120hz 3D projector.

5. Build a desk ( A proper desk! lol)

6. Cut the grass


----------



## Iggg

Followed in the footsteps of ForceD;

Debezeled X-Star (QNIX) 27s on WSGF Edition Stand.


----------



## CallsignVega

Ya, you can definitely go crazy with mounting options. Rivets, aluminum supports, JBweld etc. For portrait, I go the simplest route. Since the panels need to be as low as possible to the desk due to portraits height, I just rest the bottom of the panel on rubber supports. Then the only support the panel needs is fore and aft, a simple zip tie from the back chassis to the stock stand riser works really well.

I find the simplest solutions are generally the best. Of course this does now allow height adjustment, so if you want the height of the panels to change, you will need to support the weight of the panel or include risers under the panel. My desk also adjust up and down, so no worries there.


----------



## hatlesschimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Ya, you can definitely go crazy with mounting options. Rivets, aluminum supports, JBweld etc. For portrait, I go the simplest route. Since the panels need to be as low as possible to the desk due to portraits height, I just rest the bottom of the panel on rubber supports. Then the only support the panel needs is fore and aft, a simple zip tie from the back chassis to the stock stand riser works really well.
> 
> I find the simplest solutions are generally the best. Of course this does now allow height adjustment, so if you want the height of the panels to change, you will need to support the weight of the panel or include risers under the panel. My desk also adjust up and down, so no worries there.


Your desk height is adjustable! Wow!


----------



## hatlesschimp

Quote:


> Hi Hatless, I have a few questions about your debezelled portrait surround setup if you don't mind me asking. I planned to switch to triple monitor gaming very soon and would really appreciate the help with portrait, I've googled around and didn't find much.
> 
> 1) I do plan to debezel, and I am very interested in the VG248QE's. I don't want to use glue or anything so I kinda plan to do what you did by resting the monitors on the stands and have some double sided tape on the vesa mount part of the stand. Is this still working good for you? Is this the safest route to take without using glue and whatnot?
> 
> 2) What did you do to get the maximum "stick" with the double sided tape? Did you lay the stands on their backside on a surface with the monitor on top for some-odd hours?
> 
> 3) What if a game doesn't support surround / eyefinity? Due to the vertical position of the monitors for portrait, how would that work if you had to play a game on a single monitor?
> 
> 4) Since this is a TN panel monitor I believe, how is the viewing angle experience for you while you're sitting at your desk? I know results will vary, but i'd like to know how it is for you. My monitors will be on a flat surface on my desk, I don't have a raised shelf like you have for your monitors so i'm curious.


Answers

1 -
The double sided tape is doing well for me. I've had no problems no movement at all with my VG248QE Setup. Because I rest the monitors on the stands base it takes the load bearing weight of the panels and then makes sure the stands vesa adapter mount is just so it cant tip over. Its like you or I were leaning on a wall with a furry jumper and the wall had Velcro you shouldn't just fall over unless you were bumped hard or pulled off.







I think this setup is fine for portrait but not good for landscape mounting unless you had them to resting on the stand then they would look weird and you would have to raze them up so you don't get a sore neck.

2 -
I'm going to remake the video and make it little better when I get back in 3 weeks time. I will go more in depth with the mounting because I feel I lost time at the end of the video and just quickly brushed over how to mount. but basically i stood the stands up put the tape on the vesa part of the stand (2 strips going down parallel) i then made sure the vesa was angled 2 or 3 degrees off vertical (as if tilting monitors up on a stand etc) and done this for all 3 stands at once then put them in a row and lined them up by eye to make sure they were all the same angle then one buy one I sat them on the stand then leaned them back. make sure the angle on the stand vesa doesn't move or you will have the monitors all at different angles. Because that tape is quite sticky be careful if you have to re adjust and pull the monitors off again for re-position. Once all 3 monitors are done put them in line together and don't overlap make sure all square and flush together. no gaps or height differences. This all sounds like a lot of processes to manage but its easy. I haven't had to put tape at the bottom where the monitors sit but some people have. Just make sure your careful if you have to re-position the monitors after the double sided tape is stuck to the monitors. the back pcb cover is only held by tape as well so make sure you apply some extra tape around each panel on the back.

3 -
I've never had an issue with Surround or eyefinity. Everything looks awesome. games basically see it as a big 42" monitor that does 3320 x 1920 lol. I haven't played one game on a single monitor thats given me an issue and Im even watching blurays now and the 2 bezels dont bother me.

4 -
Viewing angle to me is only annoying when you want to take photos of the screens. Damn color shift looks 1 million times worse with a camera!!! I'm certainly struggling with my below average cameras that I have. Once calibrated these monitors look amazing in surround portrait. I used to have mine on the desk and were fine. I went to the local hardware shop and purchased some wood and some blocks to raise the height. If anything I think I'm too high now but it does keep my back strait! lol I don't want to end up like Mr Burns!!!! But I never raised the monitors because of color shift with the TN panels. Have a look at a TN panel next time you see one and pu your head to the side and change positions and see how it moves. Also I noticed this the other day when gaming with more than 2 people it can be annoying with the TN panels because one person is in the middle and one each side. Now depending how far back you are from the screen and which side your on will greatly change your gaming experience lol. So with my setup if your on the left of middle you will get a darker image but middle and right side just lap it in and get full beauty. To be honest it isn't that bad and as I said its only the gaming with multiple people when you all cant sit in the sweet spot. but you wont be totally disappointed either if you are in the wrong position. Once the monitors are correctly positioned to you and start gaming you wont even think of the panels viewing angle. To be honest I've never noticed TN panels viewing angle color when gaming by myself. The only reason people worry about it is because of the internet and people blowing it up and out of the water. I have never once thought of buying PLS or IPS panels to avoid color shift from the viewing angles. Im more concerned will another panel ever beat this for gaming. I cant see it for a long time!!! will 4k monitors ever be input lag free and have low refresh rates. Until that time these are the best for fast paced gaming.
Swolern is considering going QNIX 2710 surround for 4320 x 2560p gaming. Im not sure how the input lag is on them or the refresh rate - So wait and see there!
In order i why i love these monitors - 144hz, Low input lag and the refresh rate. I find myself crash cars and dying in games all the time because I'm immersed and amazed with the fluid detail that my eyes are seeing. Also I honestly can not see myself buying any next gen console unless they have an awesome feature that will improve my life or everyone one of my friends buy one and is online a lot.

***Make sure you label each monitors housing and the corresponding monitor to make sure you put the monitors back together in the correct housings if needed for RMA reasons. I never labelled mine. I don't think it will be a factor though. I really don't think the will notice.


----------



## DarkangelZ

It's been such a long time since I've been on this forum...CallSignVega's portrait setup inspired me to do the same thing. So I'm already up and running with them af ter seeing them about a week ago. lol









Doing Hitman Absolution is a pain in the ass with the bezel. BF3 is no real issues.

I am going to debezel them today and I'll of course post before and after pics.









Sadly my desk limits me atm to positioning and distance from screens. I'm about 2.5ft away from the screens with slight angle. Looking into building a new desk or buying a good corner desk.

Here are a few pics of current setup!






DEAR GOD! I need to update my sig, computer info, and more rofl. I'm an oldie coming back lol


----------



## Swolern

^ Wow those specs! Lol. That was a while ago.

Glad you made it back DarangelZ.


----------



## DarkangelZ

Oh #$%#$(%*@#(%@#....I just had my experience and pics ready to submit then refreshed on accident...WHY LORD WHY!!!!!???

Alright so this is the short version because I'm not typing all of that again lol

So after watching Hatlesschimps video and seeing enough setups done, it was time to dive right in and join the club.

I only had to use the knife to get the first pry in the bezel, after that it was just pull from top and hold bezel down by the steel part and it all just came right off with a little force. Took about 1-2mins per screen. If that... I used a butter knife with a microfiber drying cloth around it so no damage was done.




Comparison from bezeled screen on left vs debezeled on right,

After that it was time to tape the bezel. For this I used 3M Super 88 electrical tape http://www.amazon.com/Scotch-Electrical-75-Inch-66-Foot-0085-Inch/dp/B00004WCCP I liked the thicker tape with a smoother more matte finish. I taped long ways first then finished with the shorter sides, that look worked for me best. I was very particular about my corners. That took some time to get just right.






Then it came time to deal with the back and mounting. As previously mentioned in other posts, there is barely anything holding the panel to the screen. So I took 3M Clear Mounting Tape *can't post a link because I literally can't find it online*

This is the clear double sided tape for mounting that holds 5lbs instead of all the others that hold 2lbs. So I taped the box to the screen in a few places for some extra grab.



Then it came to map out my template for where to mount the stand. This took some basic math and geometry.



As you see in the pictures, I pretty much created a template on the back and mapped where it was to go and used 3m extreme mounting tape ( http://www.amazon.com/Scotch-414P-60-Inch-Extreme-Mounting/dp/B005SRECEU to level the plane so the adhesive was just right. Then applied the tape to the stand where it would match up with my template. Then boom! I twas done! Let it sit for awhile then finished product!



'

That's my experience! Hope it helps someone/anyone and/or inspires!

Now I need to adjust my screens and correct the colors.


----------



## hatlesschimp

Brilliant job! Bloody brilliant job!. Im using my phone at the moment when I get access I will add you to the club members list. Thanks for sharing and your effort. Im really happy with the helpful ocn members we are attracting here. The cream of the crop of ocn members right here!


----------



## CallsignVega

Look's good Darkangles.









Although I personally prefer the lips of the monitors to overlap each other for an even thinner bezel "look". It works pretty good because the TN monitors have to be offset slightly anyway due to the viewing angles.


----------



## onsit

Here is my setup.

Debezelled and painted LCD panels QNIX QX2710 x 3. Custom brackets in the rear to adapt to the VESA.



And the failed attempt at epoxy in the rear. When I deciede to do a more nuts/bolts approach


----------



## armartins

Very nice to see this Club... I've been messing with eyefinity since 2009-dec with my 5970 and 3 dell 2209WA that could run @67hz great stuff back then, great setup to play BFBC2 strugling with that 1Gb framebuffer. Then came the U2412m debezelled, Now I'm just retired with a Korean 120hz 1440P monitor and one side 2412m =). Will be following this thread anyways since it's always nice to see those projects. I kinda stalk Vega's projects lol...


----------



## Hukkel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> I've already done a 3x 2560x1440 120 Hz setup a long time ago (2B Catleap that started it all):
> 
> 
> 
> Was going to do a 5x1 120 Hz 1440P setup but my 4x 7970's could barely keep up with the 3x setup let alone 5.


THAT looks very pretty.

Aren't you sitting a bit too close to such an enormous screen?


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hukkel*
> 
> THAT looks very pretty.
> 
> Aren't you sitting a bit too close to such an enormous screen?


If it were a TV then yes. But those monitors are so pixel dense that the clarity is there and you just soak in the peripheral vision.


----------



## Hukkel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> If it were a TV then yes. But those monitors are so pixel dense that the clarity is there and you just soak in the peripheral vision.


Well I meant more in a way that you constantly have to turn your head to see everything on the screen.


----------



## lifeskills

Hey guys, some really great custom work goin on in here, thanks for the inspiration!

I too have grown tired of the ultra widescreen look in games, and for productivity three 16:9 monitors is also too wide, I find myself only ever using two while video editing

I have taken the bezel off of my Acer GD235hz and planned a mount, now I am just waiting for parts! I am going with the hardware, nuts and bolts approach because I dont trust glue, and I would like to have the flexability of a solid vesa mount so I can switch back and forth from portrait to landscape mode. Each monitor will go on an articulating desk mount from monoprice. I just got the desk mounts in and they work great. Lookin forward to finishing the mod and posting some pics here!


----------



## lifeskills

Ok I have one monitor mounted, but not cleaned up and finished. I have a lot of work this week so I am only able to work on this for short amounts of time, but I hope to have all three mounted and taped on my next day off. Here is some photos of the progress, I cant wait to finish up the job.

The mount works pretty well, and I have used the existing m3 .5 screw holes that I found on the side of the monitor. I went back and forth about adding another angle bracket to the bottom so the mount spans across the whole monitor, allowing for more stability and landscape mode. For now I will keep it how it is, with the panel hanging from the angle bracket, and the aluminium extrusion gaffe taped to the back part of the monitor. seems stable enough as long as I move monitor by the mount.

I will follow up once I am finished, and hope to make a build log and parts list for anyone else taht may want to use it

Pics:


----------



## mironccr345

^ Nice! Makes me want to debezell my monitors.


----------



## lifeskills

Well, here it is:










This is awesome! thanks again for the inspiration fellas, I'm glad that I wen't through with this mod. will get some photos up of the build process, but for now I'm going to game!

I guess I need to get a pic with my screen name in there to be added to the list, so I will do that too


----------



## iDShaDoW

Does anyone have any experience or know of any site/video where they show what a Dell SP2309w is like when debezelled?

I currently have 2 and was considering keeping an eye out for a 3rd one at a cheap/good price to have them in an Eyefinity setup in portrait mode.

Been searching all over and can't find anything on it.

Don't want to risk damaging the monitor if it's not designed in such a way that it's feasible.

Would definitely have to upgrade my GPU and buy a mount if so.

Any advice is greatly appreciated on this and recommendation for a good mount at a good price as well.


----------



## hatlesschimp

I finally put my ASUS VG278H Monitor back together.

Its easy to do for those who are scared that its a one way operation and once its done its done.

I even managed to misalign the vesa mount wholes on the panel so i had to re open it up and start again.

The second time i made sure to put 2 bolts in to locate it, before putting the front bezel back on.

The reason why I put the bezel / housing back to original Because I use to have 3 of the VG278H but sold 2 and kept 1 for console gaming. So with the 1 I kept I decided to debezel it for the guys here at OCN. I have 3 VG248QEs.


----------



## hatlesschimp

*Good work LIFESKILLS!!!!*

Hope it brings you many hours of pleasure!!!


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lifeskills*
> 
> Well, here it is:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is awesome! thanks again for the inspiration fellas, I'm glad that I wen't through with this mod. will get some photos up of the build process, but for now I'm going to game!
> 
> I guess I need to get a pic with my screen name in there to be added to the list, so I will do that too


Looking good! Love portrait! Did you use electrical tape? Looks like it?


----------



## lifeskills

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Looking good! Love portrait! Did you use electrical tape? Looks like it?


I used black gaffe tape. I had started with electrical tape but preferred the flat look of the gaffe tape


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lifeskills*
> 
> I used black gaffe tape. I had started with electrical tape but preferred the flat look of the gaffe tape


I like it too. Looks like it's easier to apply than electrical tape?


----------



## lifeskills

Yeah, its easy to tear like duct tape but doesn't leave any residue


----------



## mironccr345

Def. going to keep that in mind when/if I de-bezell my monitors.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Def. going to keep that in mind when/if I de-bezell my monitors.


Of course you are!







even if it means i have to get on a plane and help you do it!









Cheers

Ed


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Of course you are!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> even if it means i have to get on a plane and help you do it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


haha, I'll grab the beers!


----------



## Rickles

Well these are 2 asus vs228 cheap Tn 60 hz and 1 LG ew224t also a cheap tn 60hz

Had to debezel because the bezel on the LG was wider and I finally couldn't take anymore.

Mounted with gorilla tape, we will see how that holds up.


----------



## hatlesschimp

Welcome to the club Rickles!


----------



## hatlesschimp

I found a place that stocks a good monitor arm mount. They only had one left in stock but in the next 3 weeks I will order another 3. Im really happy with the build quality of it and now I will soon have the ability to rotate my monitors into portrait / landscape with ease.
So if I want a bit of portrait gaming, No Problem!
If i want some surround 3D, No Problem!
The movement in the arms mechanism is beautiful! Its like its gliding on a cloud or been greased by some of Pamela Andersons silicon.


A photo taken with panarama - it looks funny!










This AUXillary display is going to be handy now. Good for temps and music but also the PS3/Xbox.


----------



## lifeskills

that looks a lot like the ones I used. I found I can't extend mine too far from the main post or the monitor will lean a little, but how I have them now they are right up against the edge. Really liking the free space on my desk now. Here is my validation by the way:


----------



## DirtyTrickster

Anyone have any luck debezeling a GD235HZ? I was thinking about buying a few of these for 3X1 portrait.


----------



## Rickles

You can debezel any monitor... it's just a matter of what you have to do afterwords really..


----------



## DirtyTrickster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> You can debezel any monitor... it's just a matter of what you have to do afterwords really..


Understandable. I was hoping to find some sort of verification that it wasn't too hard of a project


----------



## Rickles

Worse case scenario:

You have to attach both the PCB housing (not sure what it is called) and the vesa mount to the back of the panel.

Best case scenario:

They are already attached and the mount is not built in to the plastic casing.

I had the first scenario listed, I am using tape and propping them from the bottom, will probably switch to JB weld or something comparable in the near future.


----------



## hatlesschimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lifeskills*
> 
> that looks a lot like the ones I used. I found I can't extend mine too far from the main post or the monitor will lean a little, but how I have them now they are right up against the edge. Really liking the free space on my desk now. Here is my validation by the way:


What monitors are you running there? Looks like the vg248qe. Its so I can put the right info up. Looks good by the way!


----------



## lifeskills

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirtyTrickster*
> 
> Anyone have any luck debezeling a GD235HZ? I was thinking about buying a few of these for 3X1 portrait.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> What monitors are you running there? Looks like the vg248qe. Its so I can put the right info up. Looks good by the way!


I am running the Acer GD235hz

@Dirtytrickster they are not too hard to debezzle and mount, I used some angled aluminium and some nuts and bolts, check out my original pics in this thread to see my mount

one thing I have noticed is that my left monitor is a little glare-ish, and that has to do with the viewing angle of the monitor. I'm not sure if the other people in this thread are having any issues with that. I tried mounting the two right screens in portrait and the left one in flipped portrait, which solved my glare issues, but then when I tried to span the monitors, Nvidia drivers wouldn't let me keep one flipped, so my left screen was upside down









now I just sit slightly off centered and it works great.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lifeskills*
> 
> that looks a lot like the ones I used. I found I can't extend mine too far from the main post or the monitor will lean a little, but how I have them now they are right up against the edge. Really liking the free space on my desk now. Here is my validation by the way:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


The more I see it, the more I'm starting to like the look of silver frames/bezels.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lifeskills*
> 
> that looks a lot like the ones I used. I found I can't extend mine too far from the main post or the monitor will lean a little, but how I have them now they are right up against the edge. Really liking the free space on my desk now. Here is my validation by the way:


That looks excellent.

I'm curious may I question why everyone is going for portrait?
when I get all my screens I want to have them in land scape for the perspective, may I ask why everyone is going for portrait?


----------



## DirtyTrickster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> That looks excellent.
> 
> I'm curious may I question why everyone is going for portrait?
> when I get all my screens I want to have them in land scape for the perspective, may I ask why everyone is going for portrait?


I don't have it myself, but I plan to in the future. I think it looks better, takes up less desk space and you get extra peripheral while making your viewing area taller.

Just my opinion though - other probably have a more technical explanation.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirtyTrickster*
> 
> I don't have it myself, but I plan to in the future. I think it looks better, takes up less desk space and you get extra peripheral while making your viewing area taller.
> 
> Just my opinion though - other probably have a more technical explanation.


I personally want to extend my monitors landscape wise because of how powerful my eyes are. I have about 10degrees extra peripheral vision over a normal person(along with 20/11 vision, and significantly better color perception, this was infact tested by an eye doctor), however when I view a monitor the outside space seems to sink away, but this property happens with all monitors I use.

this makes landscape a choise for me to play with because of how much extra vision I have I will assume that I will have enough attentiveness to the screen span.
I've already seen how amazing 2screen eyefinity is and would use it over my down sampling if not for the stupid bezels. Which is why im so keen on landscape. However your opinion makes perfect sense, but doesn't do much for visual peripheral extension, which is what im seeking. Because triple portrait is simple a 1.67 (16:10?)ratio, over a 5.3(48:9) ratio of landscape


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> That looks excellent.
> 
> I'm curious may I question why everyone is going for portrait?
> when I get all my screens I want to have them in land scape for the perspective, may I ask why everyone is going for portrait?





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> I personally want to extend my monitors landscape wise because of how powerful my eyes are. I have about 10degrees extra peripheral vision over a normal person(along with 20/11 vision, and significantly better color perception, this was infact tested by an eye doctor), however when I view a monitor the outside space seems to sink away, but this property happens with all monitors I use.
> 
> this makes landscape a choise for me to play with because of how much extra vision I have I will assume that I will have enough attentiveness to the screen span.
> I've already seen how amazing 2screen eyefinity is and would use it over my down sampling if not for the stupid bezels. Which is why im so keen on landscape. However your opinion makes perfect sense, but doesn't do much for visual peripheral extension, which is what im seeking. Because triple portrait is simple a 1.67 (16:10?)ratio, over a 5.3(48:9) ratio of landscape






The reason I portrait is for viewing ease, by the time you get three monitors you literally have things 3 feet away from each other. Granted landscape will fit in just about anyone's peripheral vision, but you can't read with your peripheral.

For gaming portrait wins hands down IMO, too many games are just a nasty wasty fish eye experience. Fast paced games even make me get motion sick.

But portrait is doable for games, its like a 16:10 ration which is easily handled and when not gaming everything is closer together and easier to get at.

IMO if you are trying to work in landscape you aren't gaining too much from just tabbing through windows, unless you need to see a live feed (or something similar).


----------



## Theloudtrout

Here is my de-bezelled monitor (kind of, it's more of a scratch build but the panel is from an old Sony media center) go easy though guys as it's still a work in progress.







Frame might be slightly overkill but it's what i had laying around in the workshop. Also, for those wondering i used a dell monitor stand and modified it slightly to fit my frame i like the dell ones as they articulate in all kinds of directions !


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> The reason I portrait is for viewing ease, by the time you get three monitors you literally have things 3 feet away from each other. Granted landscape will fit in just about anyone's peripheral vision, but you can't read with your peripheral.
> 
> For gaming portrait wins hands down IMO, too many games are just a nasty wasty fish eye experience. Fast paced games even make me get motion sick.
> 
> But portrait is doable for games, its like a 16:10 ration which is easily handled and when not gaming everything is closer together and easier to get at.
> 
> IMO if you are trying to work in landscape you aren't gaining too much from just tabbing through windows, unless you need to see a live feed (or something similar).


aaaah my bad I probably should have mentioned its for gaming sorry about that.


----------



## Rickles

For gaming it will depend on how good it handles the ratio.

I didn't mind WoW in 5760 x 1080 as I pretty much filled the right and left screens with addons, but the fisheye was pretty extreme. playing shooters in landscape though was not my cup of tea.

Thankfully my stand (was) super easy to switch back and forth.


----------



## lifeskills

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Theloudtrout*
> 
> Here is my de-bezelled monitor (kind of, it's more of a scratch build but the panel is from an old Sony media center) go easy though guys as it's still a work in progress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frame might be slightly overkill but it's what i had laying around in the workshop. Also, for those wondering i used a dell monitor stand and modified it slightly to fit my frame i like the dell ones as they articulate in all kinds of directions !


Looks great! Liking the custom mount!

@Frannbunny
As for why I like portrait: after months of widescreen surround, I found myself only playing on one screen, because some games didnt look good so wide, and others(many others) just didn't seem to work in widescreen surround without little hacks and fixes. It also felt to cramped vertically. Aslo, for video editing, I thought 3 screens would be great, but I found that with everything spanned so far away, I really only ever used two screens at once. Liking the portrait much better now


----------



## Speedster159

Is it possible to have an almost seamless monitor setup?


----------



## Remmib

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lifeskills*
> 
> @Frannbunny
> As for why I like portrait: after months of widescreen surround, I found myself only playing on one screen, because some games didnt look good so wide, and others(many others) just didn't seem to work in widescreen surround without little hacks and fixes. It also felt to cramped vertically. Aslo, for video editing, I thought 3 screens would be great, but I found that with everything spanned so far away, I really only ever used two screens at once. Liking the portrait much better now


You ever open up a movie and stretch it full size across all three monitors?

How does it look? Because that would be the first thing I do if I had a triple setup.


----------



## DirtyTrickster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lifeskills*
> 
> ... and others(many others) just didn't seem to work in widescreen surround without little hacks and fixes.


Did running these in portrait fix the problems with game compatibility?


----------



## lifeskills

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remmib*
> 
> You ever open up a movie and stretch it full size across all three monitors?
> 
> How does it look? Because that would be the first thing I do if I had a triple setup.


I did, and actually it doesn't look that bad. ITs a little soft because of the stretch, but it all depends on the bitrate. most web videos look a little soft, but 1080p uncompressed videos from the pc look great!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirtyTrickster*
> 
> Did running these in portrait fix the problems with game compatibility?


I have been running it for about a week, no problems yet, even in games that I did have problems, like BL1 and Skyrim. I think its more of an aspect ratio thing than a multi-monitor thing


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirtyTrickster*
> 
> Did running these in portrait fix the problems with game compatibility?


Portrait has much less aspect ratio(16:10) problems vs the 5760x1080 (5:0.8ish) some games will not even display menus properly or will have a drastic zoomed effect (Orcs Must Die 2 for example). While some games will handle it fine.

I think the fisheye as mentioned is likely because the aspect ratio gets locked at some point and just stretches the image to maintain it(don't quote me on this). There is a forum (widescreen gaming?) or something that is specifically for this but portrait for me has been plug and play.

Although I can't see my deaths in CS:GO, but maybe that isn't a bad thing..


----------



## Remmib

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lifeskills*
> 
> I did, and actually it doesn't look that bad. ITs a little soft because of the stretch, but it all depends on the bitrate. most web videos look a little soft, but 1080p uncompressed videos from the pc look great!


Ok one last question for ya then, did you ever try watching a movie on there - fully stretched - do the black bars fade out of your perspective or is it really obvious still?


----------



## Rickles

I don't like watching any movies in portrait really, as I have bezel correction so you tend to miss parts and while they are not dead center they are center enough that a lot of videos put important stuff in those areas quite often. Even watching a video on a single monitor is goofy, and most likely I will eventually add a 4th monitor above or switch to a 2560 x1440 with some 1440x900s on the sides.


----------



## DirtyTrickster

Do you guys stay at or above 120hz? I'm interested in the 3 120hz in portrait but I don't know if my 670 ski can keep up.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> Portrait has much less aspect ratio(16:10) problems vs the 5760x1080 (5:0.8ish) some games will not even display menus properly or will have a drastic zoomed effect (Orcs Must Die 2 for example). While some games will handle it fine.
> 
> I think the fisheye as mentioned is likely because the aspect ratio gets locked at some point and just stretches the image to maintain it(don't quote me on this). There is a forum (widescreen gaming?) or something that is specifically for this but portrait for me has been plug and play.
> 
> Although I can't see my deaths in CS:GO, but maybe that isn't a bad thing..


I wont be seeing any problems in the kinds of games I play.(MMORPGs) which use 3rd person perspectives and allow free look over a large range. I've already seen guild wars 2 at 32:9 and it looks AWESOME and the perspective is excellent, im sure that an extra 16lines of ratio won't be too much of a hassell. I'm just worried about drivers causing problems with my eyefinity, as ive seen before.

4ghz CPU, 940mhz core GPU, 12GB DDR3 1866mhz, 7200RPM drive with SSD Caching, 2160x1215(2.6million pixels a frame) performance: 60FPS+Ultra settings on all my MMORPGs. But when I hook up a 2nd monitor and do 2560x720(1.8million pixels a frame,<1080P) 35~50FFS.

I don't get it. less pixels should be more FPS, but soemthings up with my Eyefinity and it screws up my frame rates.... Any insight?


----------



## hatlesschimp

I choose portrait because it gives 3 times the pixel density. And in turn is 3/4 of 4k resolution and is 144hz. Ive had surround landscape and although its good you only looks at them screens directly 1 percent of your gaming time. Its more visually appealing in portrait and images start to look real. Also I hate the stretched image of landscape.

Only other multi monitor setup I would choose is 5x1 portrait eyefinity.

My 2 cents


----------



## lifeskills

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remmib*
> 
> Ok one last question for ya then, did you ever try watching a movie on there - fully stretched - do the black bars fade out of your perspective or is it really obvious still?


I havn't tried watching a full movie because of the way my desk is set up, its much more comfortable to watch in the living room on the couch. also the viewing angle is much better for sitting right in front of the screens, rather than kicking back.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirtyTrickster*
> 
> Do you guys stay at or above 120hz? I'm interested in the 3 120hz in portrait but I don't know if my 670 ski can keep up.


Can't do any worse than my 570 sli. Hmm I'm getting about 90fps in BF3 multiplayer, medium settings


----------



## skupples

so, i'm looking to debezel my AOC E2752V's... As i understand every monitor can be debezzelled, but some may have bumps in the road...

What are the biggest issues when debezzeling an unknown monitor? Floating PCB? VESA mount is part of the plastic, and not hard mounted to the monitor chassis? If i'm missing any other major pain's please let me know! I'm trying to weigh my options for getting rid of my almost 2inch bezel spread.

All available funds are being dumped into my tri-sli rebuild, (another 900D) so buying new monitors won't be an option for at least 6 months.


----------



## hatlesschimp

You pretty much nailed all the potential pitfalls but one of the biggest would be the buttons that control the onscreen display. If they are the touch sensitive variety I dont know what you would do.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> You pretty much nailed all the potential pitfalls but one of the biggest would be the buttons that control the onscreen display. If they are the touch sensitive variety I dont know what you would do.


Luckily they are buttons... I figured the biggest pitfall there would be having to leave that part of the plastic attached.... I feel like iv'e even seen that before, where some one had to break the bezel and leave the buttons plastic attached.

Thx Chip!


----------



## Elmy

5 Asus VG248QE in Portrait

http://s1126.photobucket.com/user/Elmnator/media/20130904_153052.jpg.html?sort=3&o=7

http://s1126.photobucket.com/user/Elmnator/media/20130904_152922.jpg.html?sort=3&o=8





 Just a quick 30 second video playing Black Ops 2

JB-Welded the back metal housing to the monitor panel. Drilled and tapped the two top holes of the vesa mount to the metal housing with 4mm drill and tap and used 2 of the stock screws...didnt drill the bottom 2 because there was a ckt board right below the holes so I used a dab of JB-Weld ( Epoxy ) under the bottom of the vesa mount. It would be very hard to get these to ever come apart again... LoL

http://s1126.photobucket.com/user/Elmnator/media/20130917_231313.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0 Here is a picture of my 2 7990's ... Still a work in progress :-/


----------



## frag85

I really want to debezel my Dell 1280x1024's but the mount is part of the case. I wonder if the actual metal chassis would still be stable if I trimmed the left and right bezels back some, keeping the plastic clamshell case intact? Either that or I could fashion up some sort of 'picture frame', or word-game chip holder type of mount (like scrabble or up-words).

I had posted this over in the nvida Surround thread while discussing monitors that are a pain to debezel. I guess it does have VESA mounts on the metal chassis. I had an extra, older version and it did not.


On the aspect ratio//fisheye subject, that is one reason why I have not bought new monitors yet, still rocking a bunch of 1280x1024's. New 19" 1280x1024s go for $120-160ish each, which isn't bad (and with the height of a 22-24" 1080 monitor they are not too short either). Right now if I can find 1 more for cheap I could try for 5x1, but then I'd be in the same predicament of the stretching you get with 3x16:9s. 5x1280x1024, 6400x1024 isn't far off from 5760x1080. 5120x1280 would be interesting though, but they would have to be debezelled to get rid of the buttons/powerLED. Triple 16:9's is just too wide. I love 5:4 and 4:3 monitors, (almost)square is so nice for a lot of things. I really wish the 21" 1600x1200 monitors weren't so expensive. I'd love to get 3 or those.

I was looking at maybe 3x1920x1200 so its not as bad but all those monitors are in the $300+ range for ones with decent input lag and pixel response, and I'd really like to get something higher than 60hz. My 1280x1024's do 75hz, so thats a little better over 60. 120hz+ would be great but then I'd be stuck going with 3x16:9's. Very few games(only 1 that I play regularly, iRacing) support multiple viewports so everything else would just fisheye really bad. That is where 3x5:4's come in, 15:4 isn't _that_ wide, Its basically double 16:9/1920x1080.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elmy*
> 
> 5 Asus VG248QE in Portrait
> 
> http://s1126.photobucket.com/user/Elmnator/media/20130904_153052.jpg.html?sort=3&o=7
> 
> http://s1126.photobucket.com/user/Elmnator/media/20130904_152922.jpg.html?sort=3&o=8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a quick 30 second video playing Black Ops 2
> 
> JB-Welded the back metal housing to the monitor panel. Drilled and tapped the two top holes of the vesa mount to the metal housing with 4mm drill and tap and used 2 of the stock screws...didnt drill the bottom 2 because there was a ckt board right below the holes so I used a dab of JB-Weld ( Epoxy ) under the bottom of the vesa mount. It would be very hard to get these to ever come apart again... LoL
> 
> http://s1126.photobucket.com/user/Elmnator/media/20130917_231313.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0 Here is a picture of my 2 7990's ... Still a work in progress :-/


Offtopic but I saw in your videos that you went to PDXLan. I attend that LAN with my friends too, was hella fun. My friends and I went to VectorLAN as well. LAN Parties are awesome,


----------



## killface4pres

So wanted to post and join the club, and also looking for ideas on how to mount these guys more securely.



Number one not so happy with the level front to back, so i was thinking of either trying the crazy epoxy or metal frame methods others have posted. Possibly screwing into the frame with a vesa mount and welding that to the monitor, or just using glue... will keep you posted.


----------



## Elmy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Offtopic but I saw in your videos that you went to PDXLan. I attend that LAN with my friends too, was hella fun. My friends and I went to VectorLAN as well. LAN Parties are awesome,


I've been to PDXLAN like 18 times I think ( I was at the July one and will be at the Nov one too) . I also go to Intel's Infernal LAN, PAX , and 2 years ago I went to GeForce LAN in California aboard an aircraft carrier ( it was pretty badass )


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elmy*
> 
> I've been to PDXLAN like 18 times I think ( I was at the July one and will be at the Nov one too) . I also go to Intel's Infernal LAN, PAX , and 2 years ago I went to GeForce LAN in California aboard an aircraft carrier ( it was pretty badass )


Not sure entirely but I might be going to the November PDXLan. I hang out with the TB guys. I'm the chick with the coolio custom red alienware laptop. Say hi if ya see me.









Ontopic, im hoping to have all my monitors by December, not sure how im going to debezel them and stuff but i'll check it out.

Anyone know anything much about Asus VS207-T(19.5inch) monitors? how the stand is mounted?
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824236314

I made a hitatus to get a mechanical keyboard so It set my monitor purchase back 2 months


----------



## skupples

florida needs more LAN parties... We have MetroCON and... yeah...


----------



## lifeskills

Pdxlan rules! I have been to several over the last 3years. Won my rampage 3 extreme there. Been contemplating bringing my surround setup but don't want to pay for the extra seats! Nice setups!

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## skupples

Check this out... AOC E2752V




Just needs some JB Weld to secure the VESA cage... I gues i'll just veclro the buttons PCB or something...









I purchased the WSGF XXL monitor mount, it's a piece of junk... Especially the individual vesa mounts... They are gravity hooks w/ pressure pin. one of them already broke.


----------



## Yukon Trooper

Has anyone attempted to debezel the VE247H? I'm wondering if this model has the VESA mounting threads attached to the metal housing or not.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Check this out... AOC E2752V
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]
> 
> Just needs some JB Weld to secure the VESA cage... I gues i'll just veclro the buttons PCB or something...


Does anything mount the PCB housing to the panel. It is probably just the siler tape holding it together. If so your 2 options are JB Weld or *Gorilla tape* the entire entire housing to the panel. JB Weld of course being much stronger, but permanent. I just taped my control buttons to the lower or upper back part of the panel where they are not visable, but easily accessible.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yukon Trooper*
> 
> Has anyone attempted to debezel the VE247H? I'm wondering if this model has the VESA mounting threads attached to the metal housing or not.


Most newer monitors have the VESA screw thread in the metal housing.


----------



## Yukon Trooper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Most newer monitors have the VESA screw thread in the metal housing.


Perhaps, although I'm not sure how you know that for a fact. Regardless, if that's indeed true, I'd hardly call it a rule-of-thumb. For example, the VG248QE sitting in front of me right now doesn't have VESA threads on the metal housing, but my CCFL-equppoed LG W2442PA from 2011 does. I had an Acer V246HL (brand new model) in my house in August and it didn't have VESA threads on the metal housing.


----------



## skupples

I'm still contemplating how to finish the metal trim. It reflect's allot of light.

oh, & the image isn't expanding to it's full potential, i have like 1-2mm of black screen.

Edit: Do we have any monitor firmware modders in the house?!


----------



## Remmib

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still contemplating how to finish the metal trim. It reflect's allot of light.
> 
> oh, & the image isn't expanding to it's full potential, i have like 1-2mm of black screen.
> 
> Edit: Do we have any monitor firmware modders in the house?!


You'll probably need to go the electric tape route for the bezels if they aren't removable.

The 1-2mm of black screen is normal around the edges.


----------



## Swolern

3 options Skupples. The electrical tape that actually looks good and easy. If remove able you could paint them. Last a friend got a huge permanent marker and colored in the trim, looked great also.


----------



## skupples

BUT I SEE PIXELS THERE! Especially when the monitor shows it's logo, the ENTIRE screen lights up... If only i were a monitor firmware programmer...

Tape it is... Will probably use matte black cloth tape to reduce refraction.


----------



## Remmib

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> BUT I SEE PIXELS THERE! Especially when the monitor shows it's logo, the ENTIRE screen lights up... If only i were a monitor firmware programmer...
> 
> Tape it is... Will probably use matte black cloth tape to reduce refraction.


Well that's interesting then...not sure what to tell ya...


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remmib*
> 
> Well that's interesting then...not sure what to tell ya...


Yeah idk... I feel like i remember a convo some where on OCN about some one debezelling there monitors, then finding some one to re-write the monitor firmware to account for the extra space exposed by removing the bezel.


----------



## mironccr345

How's it look now with the tape?


----------



## TheSurroundGamr

Anyone here have experience debezzling an ASUS VW266H?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheSurroundGamr*
> 
> Anyone here have experience debezzling an ASUS VW266H?



Hopefully your VESA mount is part of the IO cage... If not, JB weld is a perfect for this stuff, just make sure you use multiple points of contact.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> How's it look now with the tape?


I haven't gotten around to taping them up yet.


----------



## mironccr345

Well post those pics when you do.


----------



## hatlesschimp

Killface4pres & Elmy Have been added to the list!!!

They are 2 quality members that have contributed their setups.

Thanks Lads!!!









Elmy's 5x VG248QE Eyefinity Setup is quite spectacular!!!

*Before Debezelling the monitors*



*After debezelling (amazing the difference debezelling makes!)*


----------



## skupples

Very nice! Makes me ALMOST want to switch to Red Team... almost....


----------



## Elmy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Very nice! Makes me ALMOST want to switch to Red Team... almost....


Do it ;-) I personally love the red team. It helps that I am sponsored by them .... LoL

I'm running 2 V2 7990's right now and have had very few problems.

@ 5400 X 1920 on BF3 I am getting 70-90 on Ultra and 100-140 FPS on High ... I run it on High and its super smooth. Can't wait to get home from work and fire up BF4 tonight!


----------



## skupples

If i could just get half of OCN to sub to my youtube, i could probably pull off some free hardwares! (this would require me actually making some videos first >.>)


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Very nice! Makes me ALMOST want to switch to Red Team... almost....


I switched to the red time, i miss the drivers but im loving the high resolutions.


----------



## LeandroJVarini

Someone here already did debezel in benq XL2420t?


----------



## alucardis666

This is pretty awesome! Nice job guys.


----------



## Elmy

5 debezelled Asus VG248QE playing BF4


----------



## Rickles

Making some progress on mine, none of my pretty basic 1920x1080 panels retained their vesa mount.

Here is what I have so far (my LG panel)




Spoiler: The Process



1. Take PCB out of housing
2. Drill out a hole for the bolt.
3. Put a nut on the bolt to keep it in place.
4. Replace the PCB in the housing
5. Secure housing to back of panel (temp. using Gorilla Tape will JB Weld once everything is ready)
6. Place vesa mount over bolts and wingnut secure.


----------



## skupples

Looking good!


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elmy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5 debezelled Asus VG248QE playing BF4


I actually did a similar setup a year and a half ago:






The issues that I ran into: Even with 4x 7970's it wasn't the smoothest thing even at 150+ FPS, and the huge image combined with the (albeit small) bezels actually decreased my competitiveness. A setup like that is great for shock, awe and wow factor, but doesn't work so well for high end competitive play.

The holy grail of display setups still escapes me..


----------



## hatlesschimp

I have the same feeling Vega.


----------



## Elmy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> I actually did a similar setup a year and a half ago:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The issues that I ran into: Even with 4x 7970's it wasn't the smoothest thing even at 150+ FPS, and the huge image combined with the (albeit small) bezels actually decreased my competitiveness. A setup like that is great for shock, awe and wow factor, but doesn't work so well for high end competitive play.
> 
> The holy grail of display setups still escapes me..


I know Vega. I am a huge fan.  After seeing yours I was on a mission to get a 5 monitor 120Hz setup. I was waiting for the right monitor to come out. After seeing the VG248QE announced at CES i knew I found the monitor I was looking for. I dont play super competively right now. The clan I am in isnt in any TWL ladders right now but we have been and might play competively in BF4 or COD Ghosts. I do really well with this 5 monitor setup. Im usually on the top of the team every round in Blops2 Snd.

But yeah Vega you are someone I have looked up to for awhile now and love watching you push the limits of hardware. I am running 2 V2 7990's now with 4770K @ 4.8 so I'm doing alright ;-)


----------



## hatlesschimp

Go work ELMY!


----------



## Elmy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> Go work ELMY!


I am @ work... LoL


----------



## hatlesschimp

it was supposed to be - Good work ELMY! LOL


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elmy*
> 
> I know Vega. I am a huge fan.  After seeing yours I was on a mission to get a 5 monitor 120Hz setup. I was waiting for the right monitor to come out. After seeing the VG248QE announced at CES i knew I found the monitor I was looking for. I dont play super competively right now. The clan I am in isnt in any TWL ladders right now but we have been and might play competively in BF4 or COD Ghosts. I do really well with this 5 monitor setup. Im usually on the top of the team every round in Blops2 Snd.
> 
> But yeah Vega you are someone I have looked up to for awhile now and love watching you push the limits of hardware. I am running 2 V2 7990's now with 4770K @ 4.8 so I'm doing alright ;-)


Definitely a sweet rig/setup you have there. Have you had any frame-rate smoothness issues? Do you find yourself playing "better" versus a single monitor or worse? Or does that really not matter for you? When I build a setup my competitive streak always rears its head. If anything makes me feel like I am at a hindrance, I start over.









It's funny, even to this day I think some of my best FPS play has been done on the good old FW900 CRT. Obviously for something like flight simulators/racing games aren't that good on a FW900 and our big screen setups dominate there!


----------



## Sunreeper

Whatever happened to that triple monitor FW900 setup you were going to do with a special lens Vega?


----------



## mdrejhon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sunreeper*
> 
> Whatever happened to that triple monitor FW900 setup you were going to do with a special lens Vega?


He has already done it:

.




.


----------



## CallsignVega

Ya, one thing I didn't realize in development is with the angles of the fresnels there was a very small viewing "sweet" spot. I hate being locked into a sweet spot and that doomed the project! Sitting in the sweet spot though with virtually zero bezel gaps and with the FW900's picture quality and motion clarity, it was the best setup I have ever made/used. Practicality won the day though.


----------



## CowsGoMoo32

Can I debezel these monitors and use them in landscape instead of portrait? In the video he was talking about finding a way of doing it i believe?


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

I'm gonna stay here for teh *EPICNESS*


----------



## skupples

I promise to have some debezelled g-sync goodness asap. I'm glad I have been putting off a monitor upgrade for 2 years.


----------



## Petey

has anyone tried this with the 2560x1080 monitors, Is it possible to remove metal (silver trim) and paint instead of electrician tape. Would prefer that over tape, but if the rivets are too scary, then screw it, (not literally) My luck is like a eternally bad with monitors and cant make any risks.


----------



## LastLegion

Finally got around to taking the pictures of my surround portrait setup. Many thanks to Vega for his gloss removal work several months ago.


Spoiler: My Setup









I believe I figured out how to do the landscape debezel for the monitors using the tricks from the vesa mount for the QNIX monitor I found in this thread: http://www.overclock.net/t/1404407/how-to-create-a-vesa-mount-after-debezelling-your-monitor-qnix-qx2710

If there is need for a more indepth explanation of what I did I can do that as well.


----------



## CallsignVega

Looks sweet. I notice your panel angle setup is symmetrical. How are you holding up with the TN viewing angles?


----------



## skupples

how do I verify TN/ips or the like? I can't seem to find it anywhere in the user manual, or the sticker on the monitor, or on any of the monitor descriptions... Though, I feel like I remember reading IPS somewhere on the sticker on the inside of the now removed bezel.


----------



## LastLegion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Looks sweet. I notice your panel angle setup is symmetrical. How are you holding up with the TN viewing angles?


They are just barely turned in, but it is probably fairly negligible. I sit about 2 feet from the center monitor and I can't tell any color difference when playing or watching videos (unless I move out of between the center monitor then it is noticeable) and can't tell any color shift from the TN panels even though the picture looks pretty noticeable.


----------



## CallsignVega

Just ordered three of these bad boys:

http://www.blurbusters.com/eizo-announces-foris-fg2421/



VA panel picture quality with Lightboost type strobing, oh ya! No more canted Eyefinity/Surround due to viewing angle restrictions of TN. Pretty small bezels for portrait setups too (top and bottom), can't wait to open them up, de-bezel and de-matte 'em.


----------



## Remmib

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> can't wait to open them up, de-bezel and de-matte 'em.


I await your post with bated breath.

Please let us know what you think of them as soon as you get them.


----------



## Elmy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Just ordered three of these bad boys:
> 
> http://www.blurbusters.com/eizo-announces-foris-fg2421/
> 
> 
> 
> VA panel picture quality with Lightboost type strobing, oh ya! No more canted Eyefinity/Surround due to viewing angle restrictions of TN. Pretty small bezels for portrait setups too (top and bottom), can't wait to open them up, de-bezel and de-matte 'em.


I was just looking at these too.... LOL

Let me know if they are worth upgrading from my 5 Asus VG248QE's


----------



## Elmy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Definitely a sweet rig/setup you have there. Have you had any frame-rate smoothness issues? Do you find yourself playing "better" versus a single monitor or worse? Or does that really not matter for you? When I build a setup my competitive streak always rears its head. If anything makes me feel like I am at a hindrance, I start over.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's funny, even to this day I think some of my best FPS play has been done on the good old FW900 CRT. Obviously for something like flight simulators/racing games aren't that good on a FW900 and our big screen setups dominate there!


I just looked back in this thread... I think I probably play a tad worse than a single monitor but the immersion factor makes it worth it. I agree my best FPS days were back on my Viewsonic P225f 22" CRT. I haven't had that much stuttering that I notice with this setup and im running 2 V2 7990's right now. I have 2 290x's coming here real soon though.

Anyways Vega I'm a huge fan


----------



## CallsignVega

Elmy, I am actually contemplating five of the Eizo's for 5x1 portrait setup run by 4x 290x's. Now back in my Lightning 7970 days, I had four mini-DP and one SL-DVI port that I could overclock.

With the 290x, I could run two of the monitor off the single DP 1.2 port via a MST hub. Then two monitors off the DL-DVI ports. That would leave me to overclock the HDMI port to try and squeeze [email protected] Hz out of it. There is a possibility that it may work. I'd have to get my hands on a 290x or have someone with one do some testing.

I think the massive bandwidth of the 290x would work pretty sweet in the 5x1 setup. But getting games and flight simulators to play nice with 5x1, the drivers, that high of a resolution, crossfire and eyefinity is another story! Too many of the issues listed above that killed my last 5x1 setup.


----------



## Elmy

I actually have 2 Club3D 290X's on the way and a Club3D MST hub. They told me that it might work connecting 3 monitors DP with the hub and the other 2 with the DVI @ 144Hz. I should have it tested in the next couple weeks. My contact at Club3D said they are low on supply for the 290X's atm but hes working on getting them to me asap for PDXLAN I am going to in a couple weeks. If the 2 290x's work out at 144Hz then I will get two more. I will need to get a new mobo and CPU though. I just got this Z87 Sabertooth and 4770K 6 months ago :-/

I am also thinking of going to 5 of the Eizo monitors too. We will see... Let me know how yours turn out and if its worth the upgrade from the VG248QE's.


----------



## Elmy

Just got an update one of the Club3D 290X's and the Club3D MST hub will be here wed. They are trying to get the other 290X to me before friday next week in time for PDXLAN.


----------



## Hammerhunt

Hi club members,

I'm also enjoying my setup for a while now but BF4 drives me crazy. Beside the Lightboost mode doesn't work anymore, portrait surround has some issues on my rig. Is anyone here also seeing this issues and knows a fix? (beside windowed mode) I've posted this already to EA support:

I'm currently enjoying BF4 but I've noticed some issues on my setup:

- Nvidia GTX780 SLI on EVGA x58 Classified 3 Motherboard with i7 980x

- OS Win7 x 64 and Win 8.1 Preveiw with Nvidia 331.65 Drivers

- 3x Asus VG248 in Portrait mode in 3300x1920 with bezel correction

The game itself runs great, but all enemy triangel icons, capture points and so on are only shown on the center screen. Then the deploy and commander screen as well as the whole menu is only shown in the middle screen in the center. ( only one third of the entire center screen is used).

http://pic.twitter.com/2B1B4XNdcp

During round end the whole three screens show the complete background picture for 2 sec and then everything is focused on the small part of the center screen again.

In weapon or vehicle customization menu the whole screen resolution seems to be used, but I can see e.g. only a part from the gun through the small "window" in the center screen.

I'm not sure if this is a nvidia or BF4 problem but i'd see it more on the EA/Dice side...

Regrads from Germany


----------



## CallsignVega

My review of the new Eizo is live:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1339384/lightboost-g-sync-turbo240-120hz-strobe-backlight-lcds-no-motion-blur/1760_20#post_21155876


----------



## Elmy

Debezelled goodness


----------



## CallsignVega

I'll officially drop this bad boy in here:

Most epic display setup I have ever built with these Eizo's. The image quality and incredible black/contrast ratios are only magnified at this size. Took a few days to get everything just right. Now that such a setup no longer has any large pitfalls, I can see me having this setup for many years. Well, unless they come out with a 2560x1440 version.


----------



## Rob The Irish Bastard

Hi, this might be a dumb and obvious question, but I've been searching all over for a video of someone debezeling a ASUS PB278Q monitor. Has anyone ever tried it?


----------



## hatlesschimp

Hows this for debezelled LOL


----------



## CallsignVega

Projectors have too many issues of their own to really make a great gaming setup. I've researched it thoroughly.


----------



## Sunreeper

This has peaked my curiosity what are some of these issues?


----------



## hatlesschimp

Here are some of the CONS-

Noise from projectors - my rig is louder
Heat from projectors - not bad but you want aircon if you live in a hot climate
Aligning projectors - its fun
Room size to accomadate - a perminant setup needs its on room
Light controlled room - office with curtains but you can game during the day
Input lag - Depending on the projector
Bulb/lamp life - 4000hrs to 30000hrs depending on the projector.

They also suit some games better than others. For Racing Sims and flight Sims you wont find any better electronic gear. I played arma 3 for an hour and it was really nice to be able to see the enviroment around me. It also felt like I had been in jail with multi montitor setups and now I was free with out bezels. BF4 was good to see other people in my peripheral but im unsure of the input lag its qouted as 24ms but I havent played with the settings maybe there is a GAME mode but other than that very good. Fifa 2014 was awesome!!! I smashed the computer in the highest level 3 - 0 and 4 - 0. I was able to see where my defense were and what forwards were making runs off the ball and dinking through balls and crosses like beckham. To me the projectors took this game to a new level.


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> Here are some of the CONS-
> 
> Noise from projectors - my rig is louder
> Heat from projectors - not bad but you want aircon if you live in a hot climate
> Aligning projectors - its fun
> Room size to accomadate - a perminant setup needs its on room
> Light controlled room - office with curtains but you can game during the day
> Input lag - Depending on the projector
> Bulb/lamp life - 4000hrs to 30000hrs depending on the projector.
> 
> They also suit some games better than others. For Racing Sims and flight Sims you wont find any better electronic gear. I played arma 3 for an hour and it was really nice to be able to see the enviroment around me. It also felt like I had been in jail with multi montitor setups and now I was free with out bezels. BF4 was good to see other people in my peripheral but im unsure of the input lag its qouted as 24ms but I havent played with the settings maybe there is a GAME mode but other than that very good. Fifa 2014 was awesome!!! I smashed the computer in the highest level 3 - 0 and 4 - 0. I was able to see where my defense were and what forwards were making runs off the ball and dinking through balls and crosses like beckham. To me the projectors took this game to a new level.


Wait...you're using projectors?I thought that was one bigass 4K monitor lol


----------



## mdrejhon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> Hows this for debezelled LOL


Which model of projectors, and are you driving these projectors in 120Hz mode with "3D" enabled in the projector's menus? (to force he black frame insertion that reduces motion blur)? Optoma GT720 and GT750 have a LightBoost-like strobe (black frame insertion) when doing 2D during 120Hz + 3D mode, which is quite convenient for motion blur fanatics like us. But I'm wondering if your BENQ does it too.


----------



## hatlesschimp

Well the Benq w1080st is 1080p native it does do all the other resolutions below that. It even says in catalyst that these projector can do 120hz but at 1280 x 800. It wont let me select it. However I was thinking maybe I can send a 120hz 1080p signal to it? but I dont know how to do this with a amd gpu. There is a lot of setting here but I dont know what to select or change. Im sure there is some sort of game mode too but I cant see it only user 1, 2, cinema, standard etc.


----------



## TheSurroundGamr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> 
> Hopefully your VESA mount is part of the IO cage... If not, JB weld is a perfect for this stuff, just make sure you use multiple points of contact.


So, you have experience debezelling an ASUS VW266H?

Ah! This should help:


----------



## Reliantdan

Vega,

What stand are you using. Sorry, I went through the whole thread and can't find it anywhere?


----------



## bluc

Was reading on this forum the other day that someone was debezeling and removing matte finish in asutralia anyone able to point me in right direction?
EDIT all good found it.
EDIT 2 Wondering how much smaller is the bezel on the VG278H after debezel.


----------



## ganganputput

can we create a sticky at the front of this thread stating the width of the debezelled frame? maybe in mm? with the monitor brand and model? that would allow would be debezellers compare which monitors to go for for their 3x or 5x setup, as then they can get the thinnest internal frame between the screens.


----------



## klepp0906

dear debezzeled monitor club, is their a multi monitor club? O.O


----------



## mdrejhon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> *CallsignVega* _- 3x ASUS VG248QE_
> *HatlessChimp* _- 3x ASUS VG248QE_
> *Swolern* _- 3x ASUS VG278H_
> *Cito* _- 3x ASUS VG278HE_
> *CHFTHNDR* _- 3x ASUS VG248QE_
> *Hammerhunt* _- 3x ASUS VG248QE_
> *Dunes* _- 3x ASUS VE278Q_
> *Schubie* _- 3x ???_
> *Remmib* _- 3x Qnix QX2710_
> *ForceD* _- 3x Qnix QX2710_
> *Rage Fury* _- 3x ASUS VG248QE_
> *DarkAngelZ* _- 3x ASUS VG248QE_
> *Janux* _- 3x ASUS VS247H-P_
> *Rickles* _- 2x ASUS VS228 & 1 LG EW224T_
> *Lifeskills* _- 3x Acer GD235HZ_
> *Killface4pres* _- 3x ASUS VG248QE_
> *Skupples* _- 3x AOC E2752Vh_
> *Elmy* _- *5x* ASUS VG248QE_


I observe that the majority of these are VG248QE's. So this thread appears to be a very good place to post this new information:

Several people lost LightBoost on their triple surround rigs when they upgraded to newer GeForce drivers. Several upset posters have posted recently. Blur Busters has finally found a solution; see Hardware Modification for Permanent LightBoost, to rescue your thousand-dollar rigs that lost LightBoost capability when newer NVIDIA drivers got released.

http://www.blurbusters.com/zero-motion-blur/hardware-mod/

http://www.blurbusters.com/lightboost/hardware-mod/

This is a hardware modification of your monitor, to force LightBoost, without waiting for NVIDIA to fix the surround LightBoost problem. If you're not afraid of opening up your monitor, this allows you to fix the surround LightBoost problem issue away, without waiting. We have spent lots of hours solving this problem for you guys.


----------



## hatlesschimp

Cheers for the info!


----------



## TheSurroundGamr

Would love to see some 30" monitors that can easily be debezelled. PLAN BIG!!


----------



## deredox

Has anyone debezeled the Asus VN248H or VN247H?

If so how did it go?

+ could someone tell me if the VN248H or the VN247H would be better for surround ( i play all sorts of games)


----------



## ACMH-K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *klepp0906*
> 
> dear debezzeled monitor club, is their a multi monitor club? O.O


Nvidia
or
AMD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deredox*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone debezeled the Asus VN248H or VN247H?
> If so how did it go?
> 
> 
> + could someone tell me if the VN248H or the VN247H would be better for surround ( i play all sorts of games)


Asus VN247H-P Thread


----------



## Thinkscape

Great job guys!

Couple of questions:

*Has anyone tried to remove the inner bezel yet on VG248QE ? (to create a seamless surround effect)*

*Is anyone running this setup with G-Sync mod ?*


----------



## frag85

You mean the actual frame? You kind of need that to hold everything together.


----------



## Thinkscape

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frag85*
> 
> You mean the actual frame? You kind of need that to hold everything together.


I disagree. Depending on the orientation you choose to have, you can easily hold the panel on 2 edges. So for example on 3x vertical surround, the panel could be held on the bottom and top edges while touching the adjacent panel with right and/or left edge. The only thing I believe could be problematic is wiring or electronics hidden under those inner bezels. If it's just holding some pieces of plastic, then it could potentially be removed or gently sawed off.

Thoughts?


----------



## frag85

Its usually held to the back part of the frame by a crimp type connection if that makes sense. There should be tabs that can be bent out to allow the frame to either come off or fold out like a book in one direction.

edit: Google led to OCP, another google lead to here a thread here on OCN: differnt monitor, but here are some high res pics of what I mean: http://www.overclock.net/t/1216559/how-to-remove-anti-glare-coating-from-a-dell-u2312hm-monitor-and-others


----------



## Thinkscape

Interesting... so basically you're suggesting cutting near the corners and bending it over would make it possible to expose the panel edge. Which in turn suggests the whole thing being possible. I haven't purchased a monitor set yet, as I'm researching if the above is possible to do. I'm expecting something like that or similar before I'd be enticed to go with the surround.

I really enjoyed screenshots of that backlit surround setup with zero gap between images. That's what I'm aiming for with removing the inner bezel (as I'm not happy with using projectors, as those will have crazy amounts of input lag and dubious refresh rates).


----------



## frag85

You're still going to have a gap, the pixels don't go all the way to the edge of the glass (or plastic) screen. You'll want something to protect the exposed wires and PCB and in some cases to hold the screens, the actual panel and PCB together. While the plastic bezel is there mostly for looks and in some monitors for mounting, its in a case for a reason. I haven't seen any detailed disassembly pictures of the monitor you are talking about so IDK exactly how its designed.

You seem pretty bent on completely disassembling those monitors so you might as well go for it and post up a guide.


----------



## Thinkscape

The gap might be small enough to be completely obscured by the middle panel (given there's a few degrees angle between them).
Exposed wires and PCB? well, that's already the case with the original mod (from the first post in this thread). I don't think it'll be much worse than the monitor hanging on adhesive or double-sided tape ;-)

Depending on the exact construction, it should be possible to get additional 1-3 mm by removing this metal frame (and ev. trimming the filter)


This guy's done quite a nice job: http://www.overclock.net/t/1181492/small-bezel-or-edgeless-monitors-curved-monitor-decussion/10#post_16033647


----------



## flexytrader

Hi guys,

Been a lurker here for quite some time and after seeing some of your amazing builds i finally pulled the trigger. I just love the result of debezeling and portrait surround, looks awesome and gaming is really cool. I've decided to post some pics of before and after debezeling the ve248qe's.

Before: 

Note than i was overlapping the monitors even then but as you all know due to the build of the plasic bezel one monitor would be further overlapped than the other, doesnt really show on the pic but it really doesnt matter i guess, if you are going surround or eyeinfinity then debezeling is a must anyways.

Debezeling was pretty easy thanks to the excellent guide by hattlesschimp(thank you very much). I was struggling a bit to get the monitors sticking to the stand(using double sided tape and resting bottom part of the monitor in the base) at the same angle. What i did was to put the screen on its face, then i screwed the stand base off(the round thing at the bottom of the stand) before attaching the stripped stand to the back of the monitor, I measured it such that when the base of the stand was attached to the back of the monitor, I could screw the stand base such that the bottom part of the monitor would perfectly rest on the stand. The result was perfectly angled monitors and seamless overlapping:

Anyways, enough with the tech talk here are some pics of my result, couldn't be happier!

After:




Looks great, the viewing angle is not really a problem except when watching dark movies but that is not what this settupp is for anyways. I noticed that someone was requesting the results from debezeling the VN247H i am to interested in the results. For the future I will be adding an accessory monitor as well(I am using nvidia surround, @2*DVI doubles and one dp, this worked a lot better for me than using a hdmi cable where one monitor would have a more gray "coloration" that would really stick out as well as not allowing me to run at more than 60 hz, now with dp it does allow me to run at 144hz, I've had no issues or crashes with this config either so very pleased)

Have a good weekend!
Flexy


----------



## TheSurroundGamr

Portrait surround looks so silly with only three monitors. Especially 16:9 monitors, lol. Talk about weird-vertical-itis.


----------



## CallsignVega

Portrait surround is actually much closer to your natural field of vision than landscape surround. Normal human field of regard is around ~200 degrees wide by ~120 degrees tall, or about 1.66.

A 3x 16:9 portrait setup is 1.6875.

A 3x 16:9 landscape setup is 5.33

Which is closer to 1.66?

First time I tried landscape surround it just felt wrong, having such a narrow tiny vertical view into the world. People say "well I have peripheral vision" when using landscape surround. Peripheral vision sees objects by motion and is extremely blurry. Ya, in landscape surround you have peripheral vision but the vast majority of your vertical vision is your desk and your wall, not a view into the game world.










Also, the world stretch and fish-eye that comes with Landscape is just horrid. Something to consider.


----------



## MocoIMO

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



*Before*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








*Work in progress*


These are benQ 24" 1080 monitors. I only have 2 at the moment with the 3rd on the way. I will post more pictures when I am done, I realized I had no heavy duty double face tape so will be making a run to home depot and while there I will be grabbing some black paint to redo the bare silver. I am extremely happy so far though, I went from a dreadful INCH and a Half between each monitor down to less than half an inch, it's such a beautiful thing even though it's not finished











Well my debezel was going well UNTIL my doorbell rang, I obviously had to answer it and had left some food at the table I was working on and forgot to block the area from my dog. While I was at the front door my lovely shepard made her way to the table and landed her large paws onto the monitor I was in the process of finishing so it is now shattered. I will keep the one that is debezelled and cancel my order on the planned 3rd one and just be upgrading to 1440 with the single 1080 as a side monitor. Guess it was a win lose situation


----------



## OPTIX ONE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Portrait surround is actually much closer to your natural field of vision than landscape surround. Normal human field of regard is around ~200 degrees wide by ~120 degrees tall, or about 1.66.
> 
> A 3x 16:9 portrait setup is 1.6875.
> 
> A 3x 16:9 landscape setup is 5.33
> 
> Which is closer to 1.66?
> 
> First time I tried landscape surround it just felt wrong, having such a narrow tiny vertical view into the world. People say "well I have peripheral vision" when using landscape surround. Peripheral vision sees objects by motion and is extremely blurry. Ya, in landscape surround you have peripheral vision but the vast majority of your vertical vision is your desk and your wall, not a view into the game world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, the world stretch and fish-eye that comes with Landscape is just horrid. Something to consider.


Youd care if that bush and fence when guys are about to shoot you in a competitve gaming match. Your buddies were all counting on you for the last kill and you were about to win some money just sayin...... Looks great in portrait dont get me wrong ... just thinking about serious gaming. I have 3 asus vg248qe as well. Wish you could debezel for landscape. Guess have to find a way.


----------



## ACMH-K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Portrait surround is actually much closer to your natural field of vision than landscape surround. Normal human field of regard is around ~200 degrees wide by ~120 degrees tall, or about 1.66.
> 
> A 3x 16:9 portrait setup is 1.6875.
> 
> A 3x 16:9 landscape setup is 5.33
> 
> Which is closer to 1.66?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> First time I tried landscape surround it just felt wrong, having such a narrow tiny vertical view into the world. People say "well I have peripheral vision" when using landscape surround. Peripheral vision sees objects by motion and is extremely blurry. Ya, in landscape surround you have peripheral vision but the vast majority of your vertical vision is your desk and your wall, not a view into the game world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, the world stretch and fish-eye that comes with Landscape is just horrid. Something to consider.


Correct me if I'm wrong, but from those pictures you don't actually gain a vertical viewing angle in portrait. Meaning you can't see the guy in the lower right hand corners feet or the roof of that building the car is busting out of.







if I am wrong.

From what I heard you saying in your post, landscape surround is actually closer to real life vision when talking about field of view.

This talk about different gaming ratios to reality aren't even pertinent. If you look at every single one of those pictures, none of them expand on your vertical fov. Yes, they block out the desk and the wall, but that's like comparing a 30" tv to a 70" tv. The 70" just takes up more space. They come no where near the 120° that you referred to.

If we are talking about pixel density ratio/quality of the image then of course portrait wins hands down every time.
3 monitors in portrait are basically 1 monitor in landscape, with better quality. You'd be better off going 4k if money allowed for it because of the lack of bezels.

If we are talking about what the game displays and which one comes closer to "Normal human field of regard" spanning "vertically 120° viewing angle and horizontally 200° viewing angle" and not what takes up the most area of the viewers direct line of sight, then landscape wins hands down every time.

All in all, to each his own. Weigh it out. For me, the wider viewing angle > high pixel density. I would rather have a 23" monitor 3 feet away from my eyes that I look at constantly and 2x23" monitors that are on my sides that I look directly at if something peaks my interest, then to have a 40" TV 3 feet from my face.

The only way to get the best of both worlds is to go 5x1 in portrait.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OPTIX ONE*
> 
> Youd care if that bush and fence when guys are about to shoot you in a competitve gaming match. Your buddies were all counting on you for the last kill and you were about to win some money just sayin...... Looks great in portrait dont get me wrong ... just thinking about serious gaming. I have 3 asus vg248qe as well. Wish you could debezel for landscape. Guess have to find a way.


No one that seriously plays at a high level FPS in tournaments etc would touch landscape surround with a ten foot pole. It would put you at a serious disadvantage. Those competitive fast paced twitch games are all about central vision and reacting the absolute quickest.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACMH-K*
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong, but from those pictures you don't actually gain a vertical viewing angle in portrait. Meaning you can't see the guy in the lower right hand corners feet or the roof of that building the car is busting out of.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if I am wrong.
> 
> From what I heard you saying in your post, landscape surround is actually closer to real life vision when talking about field of view.
> 
> This talk about different gaming ratios to reality aren't even pertinent. If you look at every single one of those pictures, none of them expand on your vertical fov. Yes, they block out the desk and the wall, but that's like comparing a 30" tv to a 70" tv. The 70" just takes up more space. They come no where near the 120° that you referred to.
> 
> If we are talking about pixel density ratio/quality of the image then of course portrait wins hands down every time.
> 3 monitors in portrait are basically 1 monitor in landscape, with better quality. You'd be better off going 4k if money allowed for it because of the lack of bezels.
> 
> If we are talking about what the game displays and which one comes closer to "Normal human field of regard" spanning "vertically 120° viewing angle and horizontally 200° viewing angle" and not what takes up the most area of the viewers direct line of sight, then landscape wins hands down every time.
> 
> All in all, to each his own. Weigh it out. For me, the wider viewing angle > high pixel density. I would rather have a 23" monitor 3 feet away from my eyes that I look at constantly and 2x23" monitors that are on my sides that I look directly at if something peaks my interest, then to have a 40" TV 3 feet from my face.
> 
> The only way to get the best of both worlds is to go 5x1 in portrait.


For vertical viewing angle, I was referring to your eyes view of the monitors, not the viewing angle inside the game world. That is controlled by the game engine, not your monitors.

In portrait surround, the monitors take up quite a large percentage of your vertical view. In landscape surround, it's quite little. Portrait surround allows something that no other setup, not even large 4K monitors, high detail/resolution and clear motion quality. In the screenshot I posted, it's much easier and detailed to see what is going on in the action area of the game world. In a single display, or landscape surround, everything is incredibly small and undetailed in the action area of the game world. Vertical pixel counts of 1080 or 1200 just don't cut it for immersion.


----------



## OPTIX ONE

I think 5x1 in portrait is cool looking. But not really realistic yet. Unless you want to turn graphic settings down. Or have them turned up and only push 30 fps on some high end card at most. I guess it all depends on what your using it for and what games. One thing i dont like. I think i have seen it squishes menus and such. I could be wrong though.


----------



## CallsignVega

After having done muliple 5x1 setups, they just aren't worth the trouble.


----------



## skupples

I don't think any sanctioned competitive gaming allows surround / eyefinity.

Also my FPS scores have gone up a great deal since going multi monitor. I run landscape because my current panels suck at portrait. Wonder if the would go up even more in Portrait.


----------



## OPTIX ONE

Think its all a toss up really. Between landscape and portrait. But I do think landscape is better for fps games. I really think even if sometimes it might looked zoomed in or stretch in games(not all) It really makes it easier to see people on the sides of you easier. So its all personal preference of course. Depends what games you play. But I can get 170fps to 200fps in some fps games on my triple 144hz asus and man does it look good and just as smooth as one monitor at times. So it does give you an edge per say. You can play hard. Not professional league play of course. But uno some legit gamebattle clan matches and be fine. I've also seen a lot of poorly optimized games as well. That over use graphic power for no reason . Or maybe are not meant for surround. That run poorly no matter what setup you have of course. It sure would be nice to be able to debezel the asus vg248qe in landscape and have a way to use the stands to mount back or the vesa. But velcro is not how I roll. Stuck in portrait doesn't sound so hot either.


----------



## Elmy

Love my 5X1


----------



## TheSurroundGamr

I'm more of a fan of 5x1 portrait than 3x1 portrait. More screen real estate like that of a 3x1 landscape setup.


----------



## Uraniumz

Been an owner since July 2013. I love this setup. 3x1 VG248QE's.


----------



## RAIDo

I like having the 3 monitors portrait, I wouldn't do it just because the massive black lines in the middle would irritate me.


----------



## skupples

We normally use JB Weld to reattach the VESA optixone.

You must be talking about source engine games getting 170-200fps


----------



## Uraniumz

I just bought a roll of the aluminum tape, added it all the way around the circuitry housing, relocated the buttons, and then used some string from corner to corner to mark true center. Then I carefully drilled out the 4 holes and used short coarse thread screws to mount them to 3 wall mounts pre aligned on a piece of plywood.


----------



## TheSurroundGamr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Uraniumz*
> 
> I just bought a roll of the aluminum tape, added it all the way around the circuitry housing, relocated the buttons, and then used some string from corner to corner to mark true center. Then I carefully drilled out the 4 holes and used short coarse thread screws to mount them to 3 wall mounts pre aligned on a piece of plywood.


Nicely done.


----------



## dlyop11

Hey guys, just got done upgrade my pc and debezelling my 3 Asus VG278HE 3D monitors. Loving this set up and 3d gaming is pretty amazing. One thing i'd like to mention about these monitors is how the power supply is attached to the led screen by tape. I read the first couple pages of this thread and see some of you talking about it. I don't have any pictures yet, but i managed to reinforce the tape and am very satisfied with how they hold on the stand. i will try and get some pictures so you guys can see how i did it.

PC:
asus p8z68-v pro/gen3 (the only part i didn't not upgrade)
i7-3770k OC to 4.5ghz atm
corsair h100i water cooler
2x gigabyte GTX 770 4GB with 3x windcooler
16gb 1600mhz
2x OCZ vertex 3 90gb SSD in raid 0
intel 530 180gb ssd for games
1.5gb WD performance drive for storage
bluray burner
1000 watt P/S

Monitors:
3x ASUS VG278HE 3D monitor





I put electric tape around the edges of the monitor so as not to be as distracting. the bezels overlap so there is a total .5in of bezel between monitors.

i have not played with a portrait setup yet but probably will soon.


----------



## TheSurroundGamr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dlyop11*
> 
> Hey guys, just got done upgrade my pc and debezelling my 3 Asus VG278HE 3D monitors. Loving this set up and 3d gaming is pretty amazing. One thing i'd like to mention about these monitors is how the power supply is attached to the led screen by tape. I read the first couple pages of this thread and see some of you talking about it. I don't have any pictures yet, but i managed to reinforce the tape and am very satisfied with how they hold on the stand. i will try and get some pictures so you guys can see how i did it.
> 
> PC:
> asus p8z68-v pro/gen3 (the only part i didn't not upgrade)
> i7-3770k OC to 4.5ghz atm
> corsair h100i water cooler
> 2x gigabyte GTX 770 4GB with 3x windcooler
> 16gb 1600mhz
> 2x OCZ vertex 3 90gb SSD in raid 0
> intel 530 180gb ssd for games
> 1.5gb WD performance drive for storage
> bluray burner
> 1000 watt P/S
> 
> Monitors:
> 3x ASUS VG278HE 3D monitor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I put electric tape around the edges of the monitor so as not to be as distracting. the bezels overlap so there is a total .5in of bezel between monitors.
> 
> i have not played with a portrait setup yet but probably will soon.


Well done!


----------



## mleick

Was just wondering if anyone has looked at debezeling the new dell U2414H with supposidly the smallest available bezels (though significantly larger bottom bezels) I'm looking to build a 3-5 portrait eyefinity setup. Previously Vega built a beautiful 5x1 portrait display with what seemed like miniscule bezels after debezeling some samsung's (I believe) and this was over a year ago so I had high hopes for the u2414h,



but with the intact bezels in portrait mode the lower bezel makes the setup look like crap



for ~1500$ I can get 5 of these displays and build a pretty large display in portrait vs. waiting ~6months to a year for a 4k TV with 60hz at a reasonable prize (<2,000$) . For what its worth I'm looking to maximize aethestics for games like bioshock, etc. rather than have laser sharp response times ala VGA248QE and other TN panels.


----------



## CallsignVega

Rip those babies open!


----------



## deredox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mleick*
> 
> Was just wondering if anyone has looked at debezeling the new dell U2414H with supposidly the smallest available bezels (though significantly larger bottom bezels) I'm looking to build a 3-5 portrait eyefinity setup. Previously Vega built a beautiful 5x1 portrait display with what seemed like miniscule bezels after debezeling some samsung's (I believe) and this was over a year ago so I had high hopes for the u2414h,
> 
> 
> 
> but with the intact bezels in portrait mode the lower bezel makes the setup look like crap
> 
> 
> 
> for ~1500$ I can get 5 of these displays and build a pretty large display in portrait vs. waiting ~6months to a year for a 4k TV with 60hz at a reasonable prize (<2,000$) . For what its worth I'm looking to maximize aethestics for games like bioshock, etc. rather than have laser sharp response times ala VGA248QE and other TN panels.


Thank you for showcasing my 3 Dell U2414H setup!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Rip those babies open!


that is the tricky part about the Dell U2414H. a small percentage of the bezel sits under the matte finish. thats the first problem (for me). the second problem is that the buttons are touch sensitive. so i have no idea what will happen with them if you debezel them.

for landscape they are just fine though i mean look at this.



and that is without overlapping the bezels.


----------



## CallsignVega

I've relocated touch sensitive controls. You just have to be creative.


----------



## deredox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> I've relocated touch sensitive controls. You just have to be creative.


ow about the bit of the bezel being like under the matte finish?

it like the same design as that acer where u cant see any bezel when the screen aint on. (not that glossy tho haha)


----------



## CallsignVega

I don't know what you mean under a matte finish. Are you saying the bottom of the LCD panel is flush with the bottom bezel with a single panel of some sort? Pic?


----------



## dcyoung

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> No one that seriously plays at a high level FPS in tournaments etc would touch landscape surround with a ten foot pole. It would put you at a serious disadvantage. Those competitive fast paced twitch games are all about central vision and reacting the absolute quickest. .


Despite the fact that most regulated competitive tournaments for FPS games standardize monitors for an equal playing field, I don't see how the extra viewing angle (even if it is almost unnatural) can be anything but beneficial. I'm assuming its not degrading the performance of the game to push so many pixels.

A landscape setup is (in my experience) intended to replicate peripheral vision. I never look at my 2 side monitors when gaming. But a bit of motion in my far peripheral can alert me of otherwise unforeseeable situations in game. If you put two surround setups side by side, one in portrait and one in landscape... the landscape would have an advantage in spotting anything. For most competitive shooters, first sighting is everything.

Arguing which is more aesthetically pleasing, or nauseating or ridiculous or bad-ass is totally personal opinion. And to each his own. I have friends that find my landscape setting to be overwhelming. They get lost trying to move their eyes or actually turn their head to see something on a peripheral screen. Obviously this is not the way surround is meant to be used. So assuming those silly user-error problems are out of the equation, can you elaborate on how the landscape setup (assuming it was running at the same performance) is a competitive disadvantage?


----------



## phrozensolid

So thanks to Vega's Inspiration I've been trying to do a bit of debezelling / AG coating removal myself. I think my first try went pretty well no?



hahaha


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dcyoung*
> 
> If you put two surround setups side by side, one in portrait and one in landscape... the landscape would have an advantage in spotting anything. For most competitive shooters, first sighting is everything.


There is a flaw in that logic. Landscape may give you some peripheral vision, even if it stretched and fish-eyed, but your most important central vision is small and un-detailed like a regular single monitor. In portrait , the world is effectively ~3x as detailed and sharp, items are large and most items fit better in your most important central vision. You can spot enemies in the main action area among the terrain etc, that sniper on the hill, that whatever... way easier and faster on a portrait setup. Items that would be so small and un-detailed in a landscape setup that you would completely overlook/miss.

Also think about it this way, in portrait 100% of your GPU usage is going into immediate and clear/detail rendering of the world for your vision. In landscape, only 33% of GPU usage is going into a smaller and less detailed center monitor, and 66% of GPU power is wasted on blurry unfocused/un-detailed peripheral vision.

I'd wager a good 90+% of people would choose a well set up portrait system over a landscape if they were to game with both for an hour.


----------



## dcyoung

i can see the logic in that... however isn't that a function of pixels and not the setup/orientation of the monitors. I suppose on some level real world implementation and principle must be separated, but if you were to landscape 3x 4k monitors.... for both surround and portrait, the benefits of portrait seem to follow the law of diminishing returns. I haven't gamed on a portrait setup other than some ****ty ones at microcenter, so i cannot speak to the experience. But maybe i do have to try it to understand it. I've been itching to get some monitors in portrait just for productivity when programming.

Problem is, and you hit it on the head, a "well setup portrait system" is not an easy thing to come by. I think you may be one of the few pioneers. I can't for the life of me understand why manufacturers aren't putting more effort into eliminating bezels entirely. They've done it with TVs... just for the aesthetic value, why not with monitors too.


----------



## deredox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> I don't know what you mean under a matte finish. Are you saying the bottom of the LCD panel is flush with the bottom bezel with a single panel of some sort? Pic?


not sure if this image shows it good whats going on but the but inner bezel is under the matte finish.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dcyoung*
> 
> i can see the logic in that... however isn't that a function of pixels and not the setup/orientation of the monitors. I suppose on some level real world implementation and principle must be separated, but if you were to landscape 3x 4k monitors.... for both surround and portrait, the benefits of portrait seem to follow the law of diminishing returns. I haven't gamed on a portrait setup other than some ****ty ones at microcenter, so i cannot speak to the experience. But maybe i do have to try it to understand it. I've been itching to get some monitors in portrait just for productivity when programming.
> 
> Problem is, and you hit it on the head, a "well setup portrait system" is not an easy thing to come by. I think you may be one of the few pioneers. I can't for the life of me understand why manufacturers aren't putting more effort into eliminating bezels entirely. They've done it with TVs... just for the aesthetic value, why not with monitors too.


I agree, bezel minimization as an industry standard would be great. It works better with multiple displays, and it even looks better single display having very small bezels.

Back to the landscape thing, another way to consider it. You purchase two extra monitors, and your main "action area" central vision of the game world stays exactly the same as when you had a single monitor. Gaining peripheral vision is cool, but I want to be "sucked into" a very detailed game world that portrait provides, not just have the same small world view on the center screen with just peripheral vision as the only benefit. Just some thoughts...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deredox*
> 
> not sure if this image shows it good whats going on but the but inner bezel is under the matte finish.


Hm, that is strange. I can't rally comment without actually seeing it, sorry. What happens when you try to peel up a corner?


----------



## Hemi177

I don't suppose anybody here knows a way to debezel a HannsG HL272? Got a few of them and been meaning to try and do this but don't want to break something.


----------



## dcyoung

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> I agree, bezel minimization as an industry standard would be great. It works better with multiple displays, and it even looks better single display having very small bezels.
> 
> Back to the landscape thing, another way to consider it. You purchase two extra monitors, and your main "action area" central vision of the game world stays exactly the same as when you had a single monitor. Gaining peripheral vision is cool, but I want to be "sucked into" a very detailed game world that portrait provides, not just have the same small world view on the center screen with just peripheral vision as the only benefit. Just some thoughts...


For all my racing sims (richard burns rally & iracing mostly), i can't imagine losing the peripheral.... but for an fps i would like to try a portrait setup. I really wish my monitors had Vesa mounts or at the ability to rotate. Alas, you get what you pay for i guess.


----------



## deredox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Hm, that is strange. I can't rally comment without actually seeing it, sorry. What happens when you try to peel up a corner?


you mean open up the panel abit? i will have to try that sometime. just not sure if i want do to it so soon. these monitor are 1,5 weeks old so yea.

i can put my nail between the outerbezel and the screen but then it does show that you are poushing the panel a bit back and becomes white. (didnnt break it)


----------



## Uraniumz

I am here to put in my .02 cents that fps gaming is much better in landscape than in portrait. I can only speak for the Battlefield series as of now, but what I would have given to have my current setup when I played COD competitively. Yes, there might not be as much of a detailed central picture, but open your eyes. The only thing your gonna miss on a 1920x1080 screen in a fps is a sniper 300 or more yards away. A good player anticipates this anyways by where he is at, so it is not an issue. Zoom in if you want to engage him. Everything else still shows up. What most people do when they play on one screen is increase the field of view, effectively widening their vision. The major drawback to this isn't so much the fisheye effect, but how far your central vision gets pushed back to cram the extra view on the side in. There is absolutely no one who plays competitively with their field of view at 60 on one screen. Your view is so narrow you have to fully face an object to see it and anticipate its movement, versus with a larger fov, you can see the target object earlier while you are still turning and anticipate its movement and whats needed of you to win the encounter. The drawback there again is a farther back central vision (but most players deal with that to keep the wider fov).

With a debezelled landscape x3 setup, you can crank your fov all the way down to 60, bringing central objects much closer and larger, and still have more effective fov than a single monitor cranked up to 120 fov. Debezelled portrait is just one big 16:9 monitor. No competitive player needs that much central real estate. They will see whats important in front of them on a regular 1080p screen at the right distance for the monitor size. When I switched back to single monitor gaming when lightboost was disabled from the first round of nvidia drivers, I couldn't believe how much sense of awareness you lose going back to a single screen. Its not about extreme detail as much as it is knowing whats going on around you, and being able to anticipate a situation that doesn't start out right in front of you.

Portrait is extremely beautiful and awesome. It is graphically superior for games that intend to immerse you in story, detail and scenery, but it is impractical compared to landscape in fps games in my opinion. I've tried both. A bonus aswell is if you are a pilot. You can see everything on the ground, and it helps in dogfights in a jet, or peeking a corner on the ground or in a helo. This wasn't totally off topic. Landscape > portrait for fps games. My recommendation is to create a setup that is as simple and easy as possible to switch between the two modes. That way you get the best of both worlds. Exhibit A:


----------



## CallsignVega

There are a few flaws in that argument though. Even if you increase your FOV in landscape to make objects larger, you are still losing detail in the world. A measly 1080 vertical pixels is still only 1080 pixels. That is a low vertical resolution view into the world no matter how much you zoom in.

Also, competitive players are very quick in their viewing and "scanning" of the world for targets. This quick viewing/turning makes blurred peripheral vision less important. Competitive players don't just keep a fixed forward view and wait for something to enter the peripheral so that they can react to it... that is a common mistake to how landscape viewers play a game and ends up handicapping them.

I'm not saying I am the greatest player out there, but I hold my own with around ~800 SPM in BF3 and here is a quick video:






Playing off to the side of the display is a bit difficult though so the camera has a straight shot.

Some would say that 5x1 like my setup here is the ultimate:






I just found I didn't use the end monitors much, and the map etc being that far out there was more of hindrance to quick and efficient game-play.


----------



## Uraniumz

To each their own I guess. It just depends on your gameplay style in the end. Pros and cons, everyone has their own preferences. I agree that 1080 vertical isnt much, but I would rather have the wide view than smaller but detailed view.

The ultimate sweet spot would be the 5x1 though. Best of both worlds for sure. It would be an expensive push to run that at 120hz though!

While it takes a little getting used to, I am able to still play about as effectively on a single screen as a 3x1. But with surround portrait, even with the awesome detail, those friggin bezels become a small annoyance to me, and I run 3x1 TN panels, so portrait viewing angles do not help me enjoy portrait either.


----------



## dcyoung

I haven't played competitively since i used to play mlg halo 3. Went to a couple fun tournaments and scrimmaged alot, sold probably x30~40 (quantity) lvl 50 accounts, a couple in mlg too. I can't imagine playing that kind of competitive in any kind of triple setup. I couldn't play nearly at my best on even a large TV. Needed to be just right lol.
But honestly mlg has changed so much over the years. The real skill i see sticking around is in Counter Strike or in Quake... everything else (namely the AAA shooters coming out these days) are far from intriguing from a competitive perspective. I could start a rant here, but I think i'll keep it in ha.

That was a long time ago, now i've moved on from consoles and only game for fun or for simulation.
I think if you were to look at the majority of professional FPS gamers out there right now, you'd see the majority of them wouldn't touch a portrait or a landscape surround system. Their biggest priority is an extremely responsive and extremely smooth experience. They'd down the resolution in a heartbeat if it meant gaining fps performance.


----------



## CallsignVega

Yes of course, you would never play high end competitive Quake or CS on any multi monitor setup. It's all about super fluid/quick central vision in those games.

Multi-monitor can really shine in games like BF4 though, as it's not really competitive to begin with as there are tons of design features built in to super narrow the skill gap and make all the noob's happy. DICE has gone to extraordinary lengths to ensure that highly skilled players aren't able to completely dominate.


----------



## hatlesschimp

*NVIDIA G-SYNC DIY KIT INSTALLATION.*


----------



## frag85

I can't believe those monitors are basically taped together... I would replace the tape holding the board to the panel casing.

It blows my mind how cheap manufacturing standards have gotten.


----------



## skupples

some day G-sync will work in surround. SOME DAY SOON I HOPE


----------



## PervyBiscuit

Hello! I'm trying my hand at debezeling my monitor setup. I've gathered a good amount of information from this form but I'm a little worried about the final mounting step. I have Benq GL2250-B monitors which I was hoping the VESA mounts would be intact...it wasn't







Never the less someone mentioned that the 3M mounting tape worked really well so I happened to find some that holds up to 20 lbs







I worry that since I have no mounting points and that I want to run them all in landscape mode that they will fall using the tape. Any suggestions would be awesome.


Spoiler: Progress


----------



## BigCatRoach

So I want to build a 3 monitor 24" debezlled set up that at some point I can expand to 5 monitor. I want to be able to put it on a multi monitor mount like this.
http://www.wsgf.org/products/freedom-wsgf-edition-ultimate-desk-stand

Is there a 24' monitor any of you can suggest that the versa mount stays in tact? Like on the VG278H maybe a 24" equivalent. Or would building custom back plate on a VG248QE still be the best move?

Thanks in advanced.


----------



## dpoverlord

I am very curious if my 4 30" monitors from dell could do this... But $1k+ monitor each seems risky... Meaning if they ever had an issue no warranty left.





With these monitors staggered I almost have that illusion no?


----------



## PervyBiscuit

I guess it really comes down to how much you want the look. I did it with GL2250-B's from Benq which are not nearly as expensive as those dells, but never the less its money. Since no one has ever debezeled my specific Benq monitors I took the risk of ruining my setup as well as every other person did, but we all wanted the look so we took that chance. I have to say for me it truly was worth it having a 1" bezel around my monitor go down to an 1/8". If your satisfied with what you have now with your surround setup then keep it the way it is, but if you want the slimmest lines between you setup then hands down this is the way to achieve it.

If you need help after you get the casing off their are plenty of people here that can assist you more than I. Heck I'm still working on mine and its turning out great thanks to some of the members of this club.


Spoiler: Progress








Either way Good Luck


----------



## PervyBiscuit

Finally its done! 3 Debezelled Benq GL 2250-B's in Landscape. Man I have to say this is the best decision that I have ever made.

Final Pictures:


----------



## dpoverlord

Nice !! Can I make a suggestion and you try it in portrait I did this and games & Movies look much better




I am debating debezeling still but I took the staggered approach it moved my monitors from a 360pizel bezel correction to 180/200


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PervyBiscuit*
> 
> Finally its done! 3 Debezelled Benq GL 2250-B's in Landscape. Man I have to say this is the best decision
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> that I have ever made.
> 
> Final Pictures:


What type of adhesive stripping is that?


----------



## Carniflex

Does it count if I have built my screen without bezels from three small tablet ones (in this case IPAD 4 retina clones from china).




The rightmost is too dim bcos of power issues - they are atm powered through USB and managed to get only two USB ports to go above 1 A power draw so on third screen half of the backlight LED's dont turn on until I get the power sorted.

More details at: http://www.overclock.net/t/1389756/custom-screen-31-3600x1600-cost-250/350_50#post_21874643


----------



## PervyBiscuit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> What type of adhesive stripping is that?


This strong stuff


----------



## skupples

thx, +1! I used JB weld to put my cages back on.


----------



## flexytrader

Wanted to update my work, i have included an accessory monitor on my 780, i hooked it up to the hdmi port. I am noticing that the quality og the hdmi i quite fifferent than the rest of the monitors that are hooked up to dvi and mdp. Does anyone know why i am getting this difference in color? It is quite noticable unfortunatly. Anyways, here is the final build:  i am really liking the look of the settup exept for the quality difference of the hdmi plugged monitor...


----------



## dpoverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flexytrader*
> 
> Wanted to update my work, i have included an accessory monitor on my 780, i hooked it up to the hdmi port. I am noticing that the quality og the hdmi i quite fifferent than the rest of the monitors that are hooked up to dvi and mdp. Does anyone know why i am getting this difference in color? It is quite noticable unfortunatly. Anyways, here is the final build:  i am really liking the look of the settup exept for the quality difference of the hdmi plugged monitor...


What type of moinitors?


----------



## Carniflex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flexytrader*
> 
> Wanted to update my work, i have included an accessory monitor on my 780, i hooked it up to the hdmi port. I am noticing that the quality og the hdmi i quite fifferent than the rest of the monitors that are hooked up to dvi and mdp. Does anyone know why i am getting this difference in color? It is quite noticable unfortunatly.


Sometimes Windows ClearType fonts fail over HDMI which gives an impression of degraded image quality. Worth trying to figure out if cleartype is on for the given display - I think it usually happens when Windows thinks it's a TV and not a computer monitor. Another one to take a look at is HDMI cable - while HDMI is robust enough to work usually there is remote possibility that this might be related to cabling - although with digital signal it should be relatively low probability that it is.


----------



## stilllogicz

Out of all the 1440 monitors on the market besides the upcoming Asus ROG monitor, which have the slimmest bezels either stock or debezelled suited for a 3x1 portrait setup?


----------



## flexytrader

They are asus vg248qe's debezzeled.


----------



## goodenough88

Hey guys,

Just after some clarification with what will probably be a stupid question or two









Just bought a Qnix Qx2710 which I want to debezel in the future. So when I take off the bezel/backplate, do I just need to make a custom backplate so I can mount the monitor, since I can't use the provided stand, and protect the monitors electronics?

Which means the edge of the led screen becomes the edge of the monitor as well?


----------



## Jeffgriffin54

Vega,
Is the EIZO FG2421-BK 3d for gaming as well as general usage?
Thanks,
Jeffg54


----------



## Jeffgriffin54

Group,
Following this thread since finding it. I did a Samsung S27a750D 3x last year (following Vegas how to), and was blown away by the tiny bezels and great graphics. I use my multi setup mainly for flight simulator and movies. While the setups here are fantastic the bezels are huge compared to my old setup. I lost my samsung thin bezel to an unfortunate accident, not supported well enough and they shattered, my bad. I am hoping that one of these monitors will come out with a thin enough internal bezel to make the cost plunge worth it. One othe minor problem with the samsungs is the weird angles required to match views and brightness. I have high hopes for the new EIZO FG2421-BK . Are they 3d monitors?
Thanks and keep up the good work,
Jeffg54


----------



## defcon5

Thinking about gaming on debezelled 5 x monitors in portrait mode. Any info about games fps in window stretched to all 5 monitors? Fullscreen is unavailable to me because of my two (maybe three) gtx 780. Also maybe someone can advice monitors models that will suit in my case. Wishes are: 23-24", IPS, 1920x1080, display port, dvi.
Dell U2414 looks pretty good but has no DVI







Also can't find info about bottom bezel size (I assume but not sure that panel bezels sizes are equal from all sides).


----------



## Elmy

5 monitors does not work with Nvidia afaik. You would be best with 2 290 or 290X's. If u did somehow find out how to run 5 monitors with the gtx780's and stretch the screen...it wouldnt look very good at all in games.


----------



## defcon5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elmy*
> 
> 5 monitors does not work with Nvidia afaik.


Actually single nvidia card supports 4 monitors and as I know more cards means more monitors *but* fullscreen surround is limited to 3 monitors in any cards configuration.
http://www.geforce.com/hardware/desktop-gpus/geforce-gtx-780/specifications


----------



## deredox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *defcon5*
> 
> Actually single nvidia card supports 4 monitors and as I know more cards means more monitors *but* fullscreen surround is limited to 3 monitors in any cards configuration.
> http://www.geforce.com/hardware/desktop-gpus/geforce-gtx-780/specifications


bottem bezels of the U2414H are bigger. check my avater


----------



## defcon5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deredox*
> 
> bottem bezels of the U2414H are bigger. check my avater


Indeed bottom bezel of the monitor case is bigger but the question was about the LCD panel itself. This thread is about stripped monitors without the cases.


----------



## deredox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *defcon5*
> 
> Indeed bottom bezel of the monitor case is bigger but the question was about the LCD panel itself. This thread is about stripped monitors without the cases.


do not really know. would like to debezel these but it looks pretty much impossible on this model.


----------



## frag85

I finally did it. I trimmed my bezels.

I've never been fond of totally de-bezeling.
I like the idea of minimizing the bezel, and it looks awesome, but you are left with a metal casing as the bezel instead of a matte-black plastic bezel.
One major issue for me was thatt on some monitors the stand, or sometimes even the VESA mount are part of the plastic bezel casing, and the chance of the plastic clips that hold the clamshell/bezel together breaking is pretty high, especially after several years as the plastic loses moisture. If I ever wanted to go back to just single monitors, like using one of these older monitors for one of my CNC machines, ,then I'd either be stuck with a metal cased monitor with no way to mount (besides tape or an adhesive), or one with broken clips holding it together.

The solution: Trimming the bezels.

I've been wanting to try trimming the bezels for some time, but didn't want to take the chance of screwing it up. My monitors still work perfectly fine, and I wasn't about to replace something that works fine, and serves its purpose. Its hard to find 5:4 monitors now a days. There are a couple companies still selling new ones, but at $150-200 each I'd probalby just put the money towards something like a 2560x1080 or UHD (or one of those wide 3880x1440 displays i've read about).

The old bezels were about 16.25mm. For a 32.5mm-33mm between screen distance. It wasn't bad, I was used to it (I did nearly 10 years on a dual and/or triple CRT setup).










After the trim, 21mm between screens, or about 10.5mm on each bezel. I was able to take off ~5.5-5.75mm on each side. The edge of the bezel is flush with the metal casing of the panels.
The edge of the plastic bezel is flush with the metal casing.










After cutting+sanding/filing

















The only issue being, 2 edges had some minor chip-out. The chip out on the left monitor isn't noticeable, the big chip in the center monitor is visible with the sun shining into the room.








Oh well, they turned out pretty good, I could always run a strip of electrical tape between the monitors.


----------



## Petet1990

anybody debezl pb278q monitors?


----------



## cyphon

Glad I stumbled onto this thrad. I have 3 Acer V246HLBMDP in portrait config and I think I may give debezeking a go. Has anyone attempted it with these monitors yet?

Current setup...nice but, clearly smaller bezels would be a great improvement.


----------



## mojobear

Hey all...similar question as above...has anyone debezelled monitors with capacitive (I think) OSD buttons. The buttons without a physical button to press.

My acer HN274H are those types. A little bit afraid to debezel without knowing that the buttons will still work.

Thanks!


----------



## DeViLzzz

The OP shows his so called debezelled monitors and eh to me those are still bezels. It looks horrid. I don't know how anyone could stand looking at that.


----------



## PervyBiscuit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeViLzzz*
> 
> The OP shows his so called debezelled monitors and eh to me those are still bezels. It looks horrid. I don't know how anyone could stand looking at that.


No matter what way you look at it your going to have bezels if you like it or not. The process of Debezelling just shrinks the size of the bezels from in some cases an inch or more down to 1/8". This makes it much more tolerable than having 1 1/2" gaps in between your monitors while using Surround or Infinity.


----------



## robert1978

Jut Debezelled my ASUS VG248QE 3D monitors last night. and I must say I love the new look. The gaps in between the monitors is a lot smaller then before. 






I did also add some new tape to the hard wear housing to give it some more strength, it just didn't fill strong enough to me with what was already there.


----------



## AnaelNguyen

Bezeless gaming anyone?


----------



## ReconFirefly

Thanks for the guide Hatless, also, carpet tape works wonders for keeping the darn things on the stands:

http://www.homedepot.ca/product/double-sided-carpet-tape-for-indoor-and-outdoor-carpets-15-ft-roll/920262

Add me to the club... 3x VG248QE


----------



## cyphon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AnaelNguyen*
> 
> Bezeless gaming anyone?


How u do this?


----------



## AnaelNguyen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyphon*
> 
> How u do this?


Projectors,
A pain in *** to calibrate but it's really worth it








2304*1024 pixel in total but i have a lite-case , enough to push everything at ultra







, and yes it's running at 100hz


----------



## ReconFirefly

Is there a known way to enable lightboost on these guys? I've looked though forums and seen problems, and i can get it working randomly from time to time, but nothing concrete. Anyone got any fixes because I can't live without my LightBoost!!!


----------



## EpyonGun

is the Asus VN279QL worth debezeling? Or is there any way to drill a vesa mount into a boardless monitors since there are a bunch coming out


----------



## 161029

Just curious, has anybody debezelled the U2414H? I'm really curious.


----------



## Insane569

So I have the option of buying another Dell monitor to match 2 of my current monitors.(Dell E198WFPv)
But I might be able to get a SE198WFPv which is the same thing with a silver bezel. What should I do? I want to debezel the monitors.


----------



## ReconFirefly

Hey guys, I've been working with ManuelG from the Nvidia forums, and he is seriously looking into a Lightboost fix for surround. He has asked me to provide him with diags from each of my monitors with and without Lightboost, but I would provide tainted results as I had modified the EDIDs according to this guide

http://www.blurbusters.com/zero-motion-blur/hardware-mod/

And because of this I am wondering if someone with 3 vg248qe's could do the diags with and without Lightboost and PM me the diags to pass onto ManuelG.

Here is what he is asking:

I was asked if you can provide this information to us:

1. connect one display at a time in the system
2. run DispDiag in a command line (it is a standard tool that comes with Windows). Info available here:

http://nvidia.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/3468/

3. Email me each of the log files generated for each monitor. Please rename each file as the name of the monitor (of all of the monitors are the same model, append a number at the end of each name)
4. do this with and without the lightboost hack/trick applied.

We're on the verge of getting this fixed, so someone please help out.


----------



## skupples

Cool. Tell him to get g-sync working in surround as well.


----------



## ReconFirefly

Support for g-sync is planned and going to be rolled out soon. Skupples, do you have the monitors to help me out.


----------



## hatlesschimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Carniflex*
> 
> Does it count if I have built my screen without bezels from three small tablet ones (in this case IPAD 4 retina clones from china).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The rightmost is too dim bcos of power issues - they are atm powered through USB and managed to get only two USB ports to go above 1 A power draw so on third screen half of the backlight LED's dont turn on until I get the power sorted.
> 
> More details at: http://www.overclock.net/t/1389756/custom-screen-31-3600x1600-cost-250/350_50#post_21874643


I added ya. Nice work!


----------



## hatlesschimp

Ok I think I've updated all the latest members to the Debezelled Monitor club members list.

Thanks lads for sharing your setups and taking the time to take beautiful photos for your fellow OCN members!!!


----------



## ReconFirefly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> Ok I think I've updated all the latest members to the Debezelled Monitor club members list.
> 
> Thanks lads for sharing your setups and taking the time to take beautiful photos for your fellow OCN members!!!


Can you check the PM I sent you? The surround users may get a fix if you can help us.


----------



## hatlesschimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flexytrader*
> 
> Wanted to update my work, i have included an accessory monitor on my 780, i hooked it up to the hdmi port. I am noticing that the quality og the hdmi i quite fifferent than the rest of the monitors that are hooked up to dvi and mdp. Does anyone know why i am getting this difference in color? It is quite noticable unfortunatly. Anyways, here is the final build:  i am really liking the look of the settup exept for the quality difference of the hdmi plugged monitor...


Wow! 4 monitors is different. Hows trading going for ya? I found my 4k 65" tv is great for Forex i can follow all my currencies easier.

Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## Insane569

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Insane569*
> 
> So I have the option of buying another Dell monitor to match 2 of my current monitors.(Dell E198WFPv)
> But I might be able to get a SE198WFPv which is the same thing with a silver bezel. What should I do? I want to debezel the monitors.


Man is it my lucky day. Anyone in the mechboard thread has probably seen my post about my schools tech drive (mass recycling of the publics electronics) and seen my new keyboard.
Well I got the monitor that I didn't get on ebay at the drive. For free. Soon to debezel it as well as the other 2 that I have.
I saw a kid get it out of a car and then toss it into a bin with other crap in it. I quickly cringed and fished it out. Seems he saw the melted part up top and thought it was dead. I ran and tested it to see if it was dead. Good thing it wasn't.


----------



## Hammerhunt

Hi,

I've provided Recon the requested logfiles from my setup... Let's see what we'll get ;-)

BR Hammer


----------



## MalcolmReynolds

So, I've been debating for several days whether or not I should try debezelling my 3 Acer S230HL monitors. I saw someone on this forum with S231H monitors and it looked messy. Fortunately, when I finally decided to go for it, it turned out to be much easier than I expected. I only needed one average size flat-head screw driver to pry apart the bezel, and a small phillips to take out the two screws in the back.

Unlike the S231H, the electronics on the S230HL were attached to the back of the monitor without help from the back cover (except for the menu buttons). The only jerry rigging I had to do was to place some electrical tape on the top corners and center to prevent the screen from falling away from the LED backlight and frame.



It's not the greatest picture, but it's also not the finished product. I haphazardly taped the monitors together, also placing weights in front of them so that they wouldn't slide around while I played BF4 to test it out, and it looks great! What I have to do now, however, is build some kind of permanent frame. I'll post more pictures later about that if necessary.

*EDIT:*

Project Complete!



Below are the stands that I made to hold each of these monitors up. They consist of little more than a 2x6 board and 2 plywood triangles. To keep the monitors from falling forward, I put 4 small pieces of industrial strength double-sided tape on the triangles to stick to the back of the monitors.



So I went from a 2-inch bezel to 1/2 inch. Makes games more interesting







.

Thanks guys for the inspiration!!!


----------



## Insane569

Soon.........


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## frag85

Anyone know of the VESA mounts on *BenQ GW2450* are part of the plastic bezels? Not finding much on them in that department. Might need to do a bezel trim rather than a complete bezel removal on these.


----------



## Insane569

Well after a Saturday of crappy car washing and a Sunday of thinking. I got it done. Sorry for the dark pics.


Watching a movie on it.

Add me to the club. Monitors that were debezelled are 2 Dell E198WFPv and 1 Dell SE198WFPv
As I said earlier, they're pretty much the same thing.


----------



## hatlesschimp

Looks great *Insane569*!

Thanks for sharing!

Ill add you some time over the weekend when im on my computer.


----------



## TheChad123

does anybody have pictures of the asus vs247h-p debezzelled or a walkthrough on how to de bezal


----------



## hatlesschimp

HI Fellow Memberino's!

I added *Insane569* & *MalcomReynolds* - Thanks lads for sharing your setups and how you done it.

Hows everyone going with their debezelled monitors?

Unfortunately for me my ceiling collapsed from heavy rain getting through a leaky whirly bird on the roof and landed on my computer. The day before my wife asked me to move my computer out of the study so we could make it into a nursery. So I place the computer in the most random spot where I would never have a computer or anything important setup and the this happens!!! What luck LOL. Anyways all is good and we have moved out of that house and into a new one. I haven't rebuilt my RIG as Im waiting to see what new GPUs come out for nvidia and cpu's. Also surely some thinner bezel monitors should arrive this year and also have an eye on the Oculus Rift, Omni and Stem for FPS.
Recently been enjoying a new 9.1 surround sound system. Movies are great but gaming is pretty mad with directional sound. The sub alone makes grenades feel like they are landing near you in real life. I don't know how I managed to get the ok from my wife to buy it all.


----------



## Insane569

Sorry to hear about the computer.

Surround sound is the greatest thing ever invented. I love my 5.1 system. Don't know if I'll ever get another one. Maybe in the future.

Also, thanks for the add.


----------



## Elmy

I took some pics. Sorry they are cell phone quality.

http://s1126.photobucket.com/user/Elmnator/media/20140606_105502.jpg.html

Club3D 295X2's undergoing surgery 

The top one has all the black screws on the block replaced with Stainless steel screws. Just took this picture to show the difference between the 2.

http://s1126.photobucket.com/user/Elmnator/media/20140607_090702.jpg.html

Here they are installed in my rig 

http://s1126.photobucket.com/user/Elmnator/media/20140606_220033.jpg.html

Here is my setup at Intel's Infernal LAN last weekend. I won the CPU magazine mod contest while I was at the event. My computer will be on the front cover of a future issue of CPU magazine with a article written up about it.


----------



## hatlesschimp

Well its a pretty nice rig! Thanks for sharing your beautiful rig!

Any more photos???


----------



## DesmoLocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elmy*
> 
> I won the CPU magazine mod contest while I was at the event. My computer will be on the front cover of a future issue of CPU magazine with a article written up about it.


Again? I thought you've been featured at least once before...

Anyways, great job once again and beautiful system as always.


----------



## kache

That case is beautiful, a real piece of art!


----------



## PurE GaminG

guys did u you have any problems with dibezillisng the Asus VG278HE, i have not seen much picture or any info about his monitor in this thread, also would i be best getting the same model and size for 3d surrounded or should i go for two 24 ich?


----------



## hatlesschimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PurE GaminG*
> 
> guys did u you have any problems with dibezillisng the Asus VG278HE, i have not seen much picture or any info about his monitor in this thread, also would i be best getting the same model and size for 3d surrounded or should i go for two 24 ich?


The 27" VG278HE is too big for portrait surround but for landscape surround its fine. Also the VG248QE is cheaper. I found the vg278h easy to unclip the casing.


----------



## PurE GaminG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cito*
> 
> So i had to repost since my original was taking down for showing some booty action.


cito his using them in portrait , but he did mention that the bracket is stuck to the back of the screen loosely, when you attach the base it falls off so what you have to do is reinforce it with double sided tape.


----------



## hatlesschimp

I know diagonally the VG248QE is 42". Im unsure of the VG278HE. How ever you have watch out for color shift on these tn panel monitors.


----------



## defcon5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Insane569*
> 
> Sorry to hear about the computer.
> Surround sound is the greatest thing ever invented. I love my 5.1 system..


Try Razer Tiamat 7.1


----------



## hatlesschimp

The Tiamat look nice and the 7.1 isnt bad at all and actually works but I found they had a distinct lack of bass If they could make a revision with more bass I would buy them again.


----------



## DrFish96

LG 23ea63v-p debezel

Alright, so I've searched the internet everywhere for this but couldn't find anything on this topic, so I decided to take matters into my own hands and did a debezel on one of my lg monitors. From the beginning I have to say that the monitor is really easy to debezel, just force a smaller flathead screwdriver between the bindings and gently lift every bracket up until they give, don't forget to unscrew the screw between the dvi and vga ports as well.



After getting rid of the plastic on the back, I got a bit of a shock seeing there actually is no vesa mount, I have a triple monitor stand and the only things that are holding the monitor from not falling are the plastic cover and brackets.

The actual "Vesa mount"


Other than the vesa mount missing there are actually some good things about this monitor:
The first thing I'd like to point out is that even though the mount is missing, you can see the lcd panel has some screw holes in which you can mount a homemade mount so with a free afternoon you could make mounts for three monitors pretty easily.
The second thing that's nice is the plastic rim (the actual plastic part that creates width to the rather small bezel of the monitor) that''s going across the edges of the monitor and can be removed by unscrewing the little screws that holds it in place.


Removing the rim also shous the osd buttons and the led circuits board:

Also a nice thing about this is that once you removed the actual bezel there still is some layer of plastic all around the edges of the monitor offering extra protection, plus you don't need to put some duct tape to make it look pretty, only the side below has a grey metal which will need to be covered in some tape.


I will definitely consider debezeling my three monitors in the near future and maybe, why not even buy two more and have them in portrait.
The main reason I did the debezeling was because of the lump at the bottom of the screen which holds the led and basically makes it impractical running these monitors in portrait mode.
I hope my post was helpful and if you have any further questions or suggestions on how to do the vesa mounting for the monitors fell free to tell me!
My setup, after I assembled my monitor (the left one) back.


----------



## hatlesschimp

DrFish comes in with a BANG!!!

Cheers mate for sharing with us.


----------



## DesmoLocke

Nice post DrFish. Rep'd


----------



## JCCalifornia

Hey , has anyone debezelled a Dell UltraSharp U2414H 24in IPS Monitor as of yet? I was looking at getting a few of them and wanted to see if anyone knew what was involved in a debezel.

Cheers!


----------



## neelr2000

I really want to set up multiple monitors but I just can't get past the fact that there will be these big black vertical lines cutting in between my screens. Anyone else annoyed by the fact that you have to accept this when using multiple monitors? Is there anyone that has seen a good setup with no bezel in between monitors or has some advice on how to minimize this? I see even a lot of these setups have significant black space in between monitors.


----------



## Insane569

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neelr2000*
> 
> I really want to set up multiple monitors but I just can't get past the fact that there will be these big black vertical lines cutting in between my screens. Anyone else annoyed by the fact that you have to accept this when using multiple monitors? Is there anyone that has seen a good setup with no bezel in between monitors or has some advice on how to minimize this? I see even a lot of these setups have significant black space in between monitors.


Debezel the monitors. And the black bars are really nothing man. You wont even notice them when gaming. Your eyes will go right over them like it's nothing.


----------



## WanWhiteWolf




----------



## hatlesschimp

Holy mother of God!!!!!

That looks great CalinTamaian!!!!!!

I think you might have Elmy squirming for best Debezel Setup!

This Absolutely looks great with little to no color shift from the five 5 x Samsung S24D590PL PLS panels.

I bet even when you've had a bad day its instantly forgotten as you turn on this monster setup. All them bright pixels engorge your retina's and tickles your optic nerves and then an instant one metric ton release of endorphin's oozes throughout your brain!

Enjoy buddy and I think I better add you to the list .


----------



## PCM2

Absolutely beautiful, Calin. I am really glad to see you got around to doing this as I know how dissatisfied you were with current 'pre-assembled' alternatives (i.e. monitors). The S24D590PL is definitely showing its true colours in such a setup.


----------



## hatlesschimp

*CalinTamaian's Monitor of choice Samsung S24D590PL*



http://www.trustedreviews.com/samsung-s24d590pl_Monitor_review_image-quality-gaming-image_Page-2
Quote:


> *Samsung S27D590PL: Input Lag & Gaming*
> It's now that we come to a new part of our testing. We've recently acquired a nifty bit of kit (a Leo Bodnar Lag Tester for those interested) for testing input lag on monitors. While this is the first monitor we've tested using it, there's no shortage of third-party data to draw comparison from.
> 
> It's good news for Samsung and gamers, too, as in its standard setup the Samsung S27D590PL measures an oustanding 17.2ms input lag. Anything below 20ms using this method is very good indeed, making the S27D590PL exceptionally good for gaming - a double bonus considering it's a fundamentally good screen as well, something that can't be said of some 'gaming' monitors.
> 
> Interestingly, we got the same result whether the Game Mode was turned on or not, which shows that the S24D590PL's Game Mode is less interested in reducing lag as it is its contrast boosting jiggery-pokery. Incidentally, we saw no difference in lag when switching from the 'Faster' to 'Fastest' response time setting, either, and it only went up by 0.5ms when we set it to Normal.
> 
> As for Samsung's Game Mode, it works as advertised - it boosts contrast (its adjusts the gamma and various other factors) so you can see more 'in the shadows'. Whether this is a good thing or not, however, is a deeply subjective topic. Our preference is always for a more 'natural' look and non-interference where it's not needed, but if you're an FPS gamer then you might find some benefit in competitive conditions.
> Samsung S24D590PL 8
> 
> *Should I buy the Samsung S24D590PL?*
> There are certainly far more reasons to do so than not. We have some reservations about the design and if gaming is your only concern then there are probably cheaper monitors with equally good gaming credentials, but the Samsung S24D590PL is an outstanding all-rounder.
> 
> Unlike most dedicated gaming monitors, it matches excellent responsiveness with genuine high image quality. That means it looks just as good when watching a film as it does playing a game. And while the 'Game Mode' won't make you better, it might give you small boost in online matches.
> 
> If you're not interested in games then the larger 27-inch BenQ GW2760HS is still worth considering - its outstanding contrast makes it great for films and it's about the same price these days - but the Samsung S24D590PL remains a class act.
> 
> *Verdict*
> The Samsung S24D590PL is an excellent all-round monitor that's just as good for gaming as it is for work and entertainment.
> Read more at http://www.trustedreviews.com/samsung-s24d590pl_Monitor_review_image-quality-gaming-image_Page-2#YuIkEkGEiSiIfJ1Z.99


----------



## PCM2

It performs very similarly to the excellent S24D390HL, which I've reviewed in great detail on my website. It truly does show off just what a relatively affordable 60Hz monitor is capable of.


----------



## WanWhiteWolf

I haven't calibrated them yet. The 4th one had a little bit on green tint but it is fixed it now. If I have some time I will try to match their colors tomorrow - with whatever programs I can find.

The bezel between 2 monitors is 13 mm. After debezeling you will have 4 mm top and around 8 mm bottom (the ones that matter when you portrait them). 1 mm is lost on alignment + black tape. From what I've seen you could reduce the top part with around 0.5-1mm and bottom part with around 2 mm so you will get around 10-11 mm in total. But you need a ton of time to spend to make this happen. I am am more than happy with the setup. With bezel compensation from cathalist I can even watch movies. However the bezel compensation thingy is a little bit buggy in some games and brings up sync issues.

Debezeling is a little bit tricky when you do it the first time and you need to make your own custom VESA stand. Since the layout after debezeling is not very friendly you have to place it off-centered:



I used the the strongest epoxy I can find and enforced it with TESA double tape with some resistant black band. One thing is for sure ...it ain't coming down.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCM2*
> 
> It performs very similarly to the excellent S24D390HL, which I've reviewed in great detail on my website. It truly does show off just what a relatively affordable 60Hz monitor is capable of.


Actually your review gave me the idea. The panels, from what my eyes could see in the store, are the same / or very very close. The 390 is cheaper (which adds to a 5 setup) but I believe that's only because of the outside design. That doesn't matter after debzeling. However, I've seen that some of the electronics are in front for 390 and I wasn't sure if that would create any difficulties when debezeling. But I would have gone for 390 if 590 wouldn't have been available.

The total price of monitors with stand is around 1000 Euro in Europe. In U.S. I would expect around 1000$. This is relatively cheap, but the downside is that you need around 3 days to make it happen. So it's not an "out of the box" thingy. I will make a debezeling for 590 thread when I get some free time.

PS: Gamming is awsome. I am a very hard man to please but this is by far the best setup I've ever had/seen with my own eyes.

PS2: My girlfriend doesn't play ...at all. When she came buy I couldn't get her out of the chair.... we were being late at her parents dinner. Hope I don't have to do this again at her place


----------



## hatlesschimp

Imagine if they just made a monitor like this with out all the bezels. All that needs to be done is just one length of lcd panel chopped a little bit longer LOL and maybe add an MST controller and the other basic junk oh and lets not forget waiting for Nvidia or AMD to support it.


----------



## WanWhiteWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> Imagine if they just made a monitor like this with out all the bezels. All that needs to be done is just one length of lcd panel chopped a little bit longer LOL and maybe add an MST controller and the other basic junk oh and lets not forget waiting for Nvidia or AMD to support it.


Well....there there are a few models for business. But not quite there yet:

http://www.multitechav.com/our-products-multitech-av-llc-digital-signage-solutions-audio-video-led-lighting-dubai-abu-dhabi-uae-middle-east-doha-qatar/indoor-screen-technologies-multitech-av-llc-digital-signage-solutions-audio-video-led-lighting-dubai-abu-dhabi-uae-middle-east-doha-qatar/60-inch-seamless-plasma-multitech-av-llc-digital-signage-solutions-audio-video-led-lighting-dubai-abu-dhabi-uae-middle-east-doha-qatar.html

http://www.engadget.com/2012/08/27/samsung-advertising-displays/

Well....I guess you could use lens between monitors to cover the bezel effect. I've seen a 4x 46'' Samsung wall setup who had no bezels (cannnot find the link). It was a company who was making custom lens for multiple wall monitors. But the price was $$$$ for lens alone so I would imagine not many would go for that.

I would assume in about 5 years or so ...someone will make it. However, after you start gaming the bezel doesn't seem to matter that much (although most people think it would; as did I).


----------



## hatlesschimp

I pushed and complained for a wide screen cinema style monitor like 2560 x 1080 but with more pixels and its finally here. But 5400 x 1920p in one panel with a curve would be mad!!!

Something like this Samsung but $68,000 less LOL


----------



## WanWhiteWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> I pushed and complained for a wide screen cinema style monitor like 2560 x 1080 but with more pixels and its finally here. But 5400 x 1920p in one panel with a curve would be mad!!!
> 
> Something like this Samsung but $68,000 less LOL


68 grand .... I think I will be ok will bezels for a while


----------



## Erik765

Alright, I'm all done!

I decided to go with Dell U2412M since they met the majority of things on my checklist.

Here is the end result, and I have a video up on the first comment here for instructions on the debezel process.

I couldn't be happier


----------



## WanWhiteWolf

That looks nice Erik! How much bezel do you have between 2 monitors ( mm ) ?


----------



## Erik765

Turned out to be right at 24mm. I know I could have gone narrower, but the top of my list was IPS, so I narrowed it down to these Dell. I'm very happy, considering the bezel on my old monitors was 24mm each, so I've effectively cut it in half and increased my viewing angle exponentially (which was a bad issue before, for how my office is setup)









Thanks for your help and input before, too.


----------



## WanWhiteWolf

24 mm bezel between monitors is nice to have.

I see you used bezel compensation. Did you try playing games with bezel compensation on? This is a little bit off-topic but for 5 portrait monitors I cannot use bezel compensation in games. Not sure if it is something on my end on it's a AMD driver "feature".


----------



## Erik765

I wasn't able to either until I rolled back the latest AMD driver to 13.12. Apparently it's an issue with their latest driver so I rolled it back and I'm good to go.

I have noticed, however, that games still like to select the non-bezel-compensated resolution so I often have to go in and manually select it in the games.

Even more off-topic- I had a 2 hour session with Metro LL last night and, well... it was amazing









Hope that helps!


----------



## cursedprophet

hey guys,

just bought my second asus vg278HE, and debezeled one just to try it out, and i was successful all the way around the bezel itself, but then noticed the only thing holding the electronics box to the panel is like this silver tape....

im a bit worried about this and was wondering if theres a way you guys have come across to secure the box to the panel more better and a bit more robust like.... i thought initially to just add more tape or something but still if theres a better method id prefer that to more tape....

plz help

also if tape is the only way if there a certain type to use like strength of tape?

thnx guys


----------



## Insane569

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cursedprophet*
> 
> hey guys,
> 
> just bought my second asus vg278HE, and debezeled one just to try it out, and i was successful all the way around the bezel itself, but then noticed the only thing holding the electronics box to the panel is like this silver tape....
> 
> im a bit worried about this and was wondering if theres a way you guys have come across to secure the box to the panel more better and a bit more robust like.... i thought initially to just add more tape or something but still if theres a better method id prefer that to more tape....
> 
> plz help
> 
> also if tape is the only way if there a certain type to use like strength of tape?
> 
> thnx guys


I know some people who first debezelled their monitor used some sort of really strong tape. I think some also used an epoxy of some sort.


----------



## Erik765

I used gorilla tape (you can watch my vid on page one of this post).

It's worked great for me.

I wouldn't recommend putting it over the top of the existing silver tape, though (personally), as I imagine the more metal contact you have, the better.


----------



## cursedprophet

thanks erik, and insane, much appreciated









i think ill go with the gorilla tape or similiar and knowing me id make some crazy mess with liquids,

its so worrying that these panels are only held on to the back circuit box by only tape lol, i would have imagined at least 2 screws or maybe a few solder joints..... but then again i dunno maybe there's a reason.

again thanks guys







much appreciated


----------



## cursedprophet

hey erik,

good news, I found a place near me that sell a 900mm length by 25mm width roll of gorilla tape and its black too!!!.

thanx dude, saw ur video and itr was basically all i needed to know









im heading to the store now to grab some haha, im so excited haha


----------



## WanWhiteWolf

Does anyone know a place where you can find 8-10 mm black tape? It would be nice to set between monitors but I cannot find any black colored 10 mm. (found red though).

As for the box, there are multiple options to hold it. If you are not sure you can go to a car shop and buy tape from there. That one is made to hold the car parts together (e.g. spoiler) if you have a small crash and you need something to hold the parts until you go to a shop/mechanic.

If you want, however, something to hold your VESA mount then epoxy or double tape (e.g. TESA) is the safe way to go.


----------



## cursedprophet

ahhh i see, no i found gorilla tape in black which is wide and comes in 11m rolls, and only for $7.50 at masters in AUS









works perfect.....meanwhile i was so surprised at how strong this stuff is like i couldn't believe how hard it was just to line up the tape right as once it touches somewhere its really hard to pull off again haha.....love it.

gorilla tape is a new product for me so i was a bit skeptical at first to how strong "tape" can be but alas i was wrong, this stuff is AWESOME....

the asus vg278he monitor still allows for mounting without the back plate so i was lucky there haha just used some small washers to substitute the casing gap for the screws !!!

iv done two monitors now just waiting till next week for my third panel and ill be sweet. oh and need to find some black electrical tape to cover the silver borders and all done









althought the brushed silver look doesnt look to bad either haha i can see y some just leave it


----------



## Erik765

Sounding good!

Glad the tape works okay for you.

Looking forward to seeing pics of the end result!


----------



## cursedprophet

will do


----------



## cursedprophet

hey guys still waiting on my third panel.... bu the two iv debezelled look great!!!!! still need to get some black electrical tape for borders as i only have every other color in that tape lol.... yes even brown...apparently there's dark brown elec tape lol did not know......also considering grabbing a 3rd 780ti classified card to help....

i know they arent titans or the amd equivalent lol but i they r good for a few games haha well for the time being haha.

---

just a quick question, im running 144hz panels, so i was thinking if running landscape allows for a 144hz refresh rate will running at portrait give me the same or will it low the refresh rate?

thnx guys









ps pictures still to come


----------



## Insane569

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cursedprophet*
> 
> hey guys still waiting on my third panel.... bu the two iv debezelled look great!!!!! still need to get some black electrical tape for borders as i only have every other color in that tape lol.... yes even brown...apparently there's dark brown elec tape lol did not know......also considering grabbing a 3rd 780ti classified card to help....
> 
> i know they arent titans or the amd equivalent lol but i they r good for a few games haha well for the time being haha.
> 
> ---
> 
> just a quick question, im running 144hz panels, so i was thinking if running landscape allows for a 144hz refresh rate will running at portrait give me the same or will it low the refresh rate?
> 
> thnx guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ps pictures still to come


They will run in 1 giant resolution and at a combined refresh rate.

I run 3 panels that are normally 1440x900x75hz in portrait mode. Nvidia control panel shows 1 panel at 2700x1440x75hz

So you should be able to run at 144hz


----------



## cursedprophet

oh ok so even in nvidias portrait mode the panels will run at 144hz

thanks Insane







also does any one know how to span the task bar across multiple screens? is there a trick ? for both landscape and portrait?


----------



## Insane569

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cursedprophet*
> 
> oh ok so even in nvidias portrait mode the panels will run at 144hz
> 
> thanks Insane
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also does any one know how to span the task bar across multiple screens? is there a trick ? for both landscape and portrait?


I think you can just drag it or something. I used to run it across all of my screens. But I got tired of having to look into the corners to get to stuff. So I have it up top on the center screen. Pic related.


----------



## WanWhiteWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cursedprophet*
> 
> oh ok so even in nvidias portrait mode the panels will run at 144hz
> 
> thanks Insane
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also does any one know how to span the task bar across multiple screens? is there a trick ? for both landscape and portrait?


You can use Display Fusion. It has many options to handle/interact with multiple monitor setup. It also allows you to customize the Toolbar. On a portrait setup I like to keep it on the vertical right (just drag it there). Looks better and easier to use for me but in the end it's a matter of tastes.

You can run 3 monitors @ 144 Hz but the video card requirement is very high when going on high resolutions. Even with two titans you will have difficulties in achieving 100 + fps @ ultra settings on 3 1080p monitors. You will probably end up with something like high settings with AA options disabled / reduced. It is an awesome setup, but be aware that it does have its limitations.


----------



## dkaardal

My debezeling fun

I'd bought a Korean monitor on the off-chance that they were as good as everyone seems to think - and I'm glad I did. Picked up an X-Star matte display (Samsung panel), and was pretty shocked at how good the colour and image quality was... so I figured I'd start putting together a triple monitor setup myself.

I'd ordered a second one to play with, and it arrived last thursday. Yesterday I got around to looking at how I'd debezel it and attach it to a VESA arm mount. I'd taken a look at the 'how to create a VESA mount after debezeling your monitor (QNIX) post and it gave me some ideas. I didn't like the thought of using adhesives though, so I thought I might make a secondary back plate out of something.

I had some 12mm baltic birch plywood, and a few thicknesses of plexiglass lying around - and since I hate working with plexiglass, I figured the plywood would do the trick.

I didn't take that many pics while I was working on it, but I thought I'd better take at least a few to post by way of thanks for everyone who puts so much effort into getting great information up on the boards here.

The build was pretty easy, though I did add some complexity to it by making the back plate as large as I did - I could have made it a simple rectangle and it would have worked just as well.

The parts I used:

12mm plywood (325mm x 630mm)

angle aluminum - 19mm/side (2x 300mm lengths)

various m3 bolts and nuts

The upside to making a back plate and mounting everything to it, aside from the nice looks you get from any monitor debezel is that the monitor is rock steady on the VESA arm mount. The original case attaches the metal box with the VESA mount to the plastic back of the monitor, meaning it's not the steadiest thing in the world. Shake the desk, and the monitor will shake a bit. This way, it doesn't jiggle at all.

Anyway, here's the plywood back. I made cutouts for the cables/ports. This isn't needed, as you could just cut the plywood slightly shorter instead. In this picture, I've attached one of the angle aluminum brackets.



Here's how it looks with both aluminum angle brackets attached and the plate test fitted. The plywood could be quite a bit thinner, but 12mm is what I had handy. I might order a piece of 4mm or 5mm aluminum plate for the next monitor I do. I really hate working with plexiglass.



Here's a side shot



This is the back plate getting bolts put through the 'back' (i.e. the side that will face the panel). They are just counter sunk m3 machine screws with washers. Nothing fancy.



Test fit of the VESA mounting point / black box with the electronic bits in it.



Measure twice, just to make sure it all lines up on the first try...



Here's the thing mounted. I'll pretty it up later, and make up a little bracket for the controls at some point also. The nice thing about the stupidly thick plywood is that mounting things to it is very easy.



And here's the front, with a side-by-side comparison - identical monitors, right with original case and left with case removed. I covered the silver boarder with electrical tape, though I'll paint them at some point - likely when I have all 3 monitors ready for it.



Sorry for the long post, and hopefully this is the right place to put it... but I wanted to give people another option for case removal with these monitors.

The easiest way to replicate this without really needing any tools other then a hacksaw and a drill would be to just order a 4mm or 5mm thick aluminum plate and use that instead of the plywood. Most places will cut it for you, so a piece that's 630mm x 285mm would do just fine. I'd make sure I got a countersink drill bit though, and use countersunk machine screws - at least when you're putting the screws through the back of the plate to mount the black box to.

Anyway, I hope that was enough info to illustrate what I did and give people some ideas of their own.

dak.


----------



## cursedprophet

hey dak,

this is cool, it looks much more sturdier with the ply backing the panel, im assuming no issues planting the circuitry on top of the wood away from the panel?









thnx dude for showing


----------



## dkaardal

No issues at all.

The plywood actually gives you a lot of flexibility in how you mount things - you could route channels into the underside and cut a hole in the middle to put all the wires though if you wanted. You'd end up with nothing on the back except the black box.

Hmm...

Damn, that might look really good. I'll have to give it a try.

I have ordered some 4mm aluminum plate to use on the other two monitors, but I'll give some thought to routing all the wires though the space between the screen and the backplate. I'll update with some pics when I start in on the other monitors.

dak.


----------



## dkaardal

The aluminum plates came in on Friday, so I debezeled my second monitor and set it all up.

The plates I ordered were 4mm thick - 630mm x 300mm. I did end up having to cut into it a bit to make room for two of the cable ports. If you didn't want to do that you could just order it 630mm x 280mm and that would give you enough space on the top and bottom.

The plate:



Making relief cuts for the cable ports.



Finished cuts



Drilling holes for the black box



Black box attached. I drilled a couple of 10mm holes through the plate and I've routed the thinner cables through it. I didn't leave quite enough clearance between the aluminum plate and the back of the monitor to feel comfortable running the thickest cable the same way... but I might change my mind later.



Mounted - still need to make up a mounting plate for the control panel. It shouldn't be difficult. Maybe I'll 3d print something. That tape on the top was there when I opened up the case, so i just left it.



And done, for now.



My third monitor and next pair of video cards should arrive next week, so I'll go through this all over again. I will say that using aluminum was easy and cheap - I ordered the plates pre-cut, along with some aluminum L-channel. the plates were £10 each, and 2 meters of L-channel was 3£, pre-cut to my specifications.

If I'd ordered the plate a little smaller, or maybe ordered it large enough to cover the entire back of the monitor and then made sure to leave lots of clearance to run the cables under the plate, the whole mounting process would have taken almost no time. Really, doing it this way is dirt simple and really quick. If you don't need to cut relief holes for the ports, all you're doing is drilling 24-28 holes and then screwing things together.

If you wanted to get fancy you could paint the aluminum - or even anodize it.

Anyway, there you go. cheap and simple.

dak.


----------



## Yukon Trooper

Hey, guys. A few months ago I mentioned using what are called self-clinching fasteners, used widely in the aerospace industry, to accomplish the task of a full debezel job, including the installation of VESA mounting threads for electronic housing units on monitors that have the VESA threads installed into the plastic shell. For example, the ASUS VG248QE requires not only the electronic housing unit to be mounted somehow onto the aluminum panel, but some type of VESA mounting solution must also be devised. I've accomplished this task using the aforementioned self-clinching fasteners (self-clinching threaded studs and self-clinching threaded standoffs) and the results are fantastic. In fact, self-clinching threaded standoffs are what are used by manufacturers for VESA threads on electronic housing units. They're also used as standoffs for circuit boards. In other words, this method is a professional DUI recreation of what's done in the factory, just with simpler hand tools.

For now, I'll post some completed pictures and will post a step-by-step with technical details at a later date. Click on pictures for better view. Cheers and happy debezzeling.









Underside of electronic housing unit with self-clinching standoffs installed, heads flush with panel. Note the manufacturer-installed standoff used for circuit board.




Topside of electronic housing unit showing threaded part of standoffs.



Inside aluminum casing with self-clinching studs installed, heads flush with panel.




Outside aluminum casing showing threaded part of studs.



Electronic housing unit bolted to aluminum casing and VESA mount installed.



Finished product.


----------



## dkaardal

Nice!

Any chance you could give us a ballpark on price/complexity/installation time?

I'm pretty happy with the aluminum backplate I use, but it's great to see the solutions other people come up with.


----------



## Elmy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yukon Trooper*
> 
> Hey, guys. A few months ago I mentioned using what are called self-clinching fasteners, used widely in the aerospace industry, to accomplish the task of a full debezel job, including the installation of VESA mounting threads for electronic housing units on monitors that have the VESA threads installed into the plastic shell. For example, the ASUS VG248QE requires not only the electronic housing unit to be mounted somehow onto the aluminum panel, but some type of VESA mounting solution must also be devised. I've accomplished this task using the aforementioned self-clinching fasteners (self-clinching threaded studs and self-clinching threaded standoffs) and the results are fantastic. In fact, self-clinching threaded standoffs are what are used by manufacturers for VESA threads on electronic housing units. They're also used as standoffs for circuit boards. In other words, this method is a professional DUI recreation of what's done in the factory, just with simpler hand tools.
> 
> For now, I'll post some completed pictures and will post a step-by-step with technical details at a later date. Click on pictures for better view. Cheers and happy debezzeling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Underside of electronic housing unit with self-clinching standoffs installed, heads flush with panel. Note the manufacturer-installed standoff used for circuit board.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Topside of electronic housing unit showing threaded part of standoffs.
> 
> 
> 
> Looks awesome!!!!
> 
> Inside aluminum casing with self-clinching studs installed, heads flush with panel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Outside aluminum casing showing threaded part of studs.
> 
> 
> 
> Electronic housing unit bolted to aluminum casing and VESA mount installed.
> 
> 
> 
> Finished product.


----------



## muzzer

I thought i would stick my 27" 1440p monitor on... before and after 

I think its a little better than before.. just need a better stand


----------



## axiumone

I don't think I've ever officialy joing this club.

Here's my contribution.













Debezel guide that I posted for these monitors
http://www.overclock.net/t/1467172/eizo-fg2421-debezel-guide/0_100

And I also have a bunch of youtube vids showcasing the setup.

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCIH27NuH4jkSHvUczTaHg-Q


----------



## Tunfeld

Yeah I was looking for a solution to this problem with the monitors having no frame. it's scary just having them taped together. The tape won't hold forever. Anyone? This was suppose to be a reply to MalcolmReynolds' post about his acer monitors with no framing but, apparently I have no idea how to reply lol


----------



## cursedprophet

hey guys, i just wanted to let u guys know, i have still only got two of my three panels debz'ld and its amazing!!!, however, i did notice something which might be just a one of case but informing you guys is something i want to do as it might become relevant later, anyway i live in aus (melb) and temps here vary epically and i mean in just a day we basically have all seasons lol, but anyway i was noticing from day to day the my right panel would slowly creep down like the panels would become ever so slowly un even so i thought maybe its the wooden board holding the panels which might be warping ....

i decided to take the panel and check the tape, (which is gorilla tape) and saw that because we have cold morning and i chuck on my foot heater the warmth has made the tape ever so loose like the adhesive has become a bit wetish but still strong just only a tiny bit, so i re-taped the panel and also just until i find a more stable solution decided to place 9 games (dvd cases) on the stand to kinda take some of the pressure off the tape this has been going well for a week or so now with heating and etc going on, just a heads up to check your tape if u notice some drooping on the panel, i was lucky to have found it before the worst scenario.

I really want to come up with a more stronger more reliable fix other than gaffa or gorilla tape, i know some of these panels we have are not cheap and maybe something a bit more solid would be a good idea, if i do come up with a idea and test myself i will def post here, but yeah basically just a heads up for now guys









does anyone know of a metal to metal bonding agent or similar product without harming the panel itself?, i know maybe soldering right around might be a bit risky as the soldering iron might be a bit too hot for the panel and also am aware some bonding agents basically burn and melt metal if not used correctly, and also considered maybe like a hot glue gun along side gorilla tape together might be more stronger, but still not sure of glue gun temps being safe.... anyone got any other ideas?


----------



## Tunfeld

I think a u-shaped edge molding would do the trick for this. I've seen some pvc type materials that might do the trick if I can get my hands on some of it. Maybe something like thisl http://www.alibaba.com/product-detail/fiberglass-reinforced-u-shape-profiles_891112845.html


----------



## dkaardal

Are you sure you want to use adhesives at all? There are several options for debezeling various monitors and mounting them to VESA-compatible arm mounts without using glues, and a few of them are extremely easy.

A mechanical way of attaching your screen to a mounting plate would be much safer if you're worried about temperatures, and has the advantage of being fully removable if you want to put the monitor back to it's stock config later. It can also be extremely cheap.

Just a thought. There were two ways to do this shown just on the page you posted your question on - one by me, and one by Yukon Trooper.


----------



## cursedprophet

hey guys i did promise some of you some pics when i got my third panel and i got mine yesterday









firstly please excuse the mess and junk everywhere, i been kinda busy with work and just need to clean up soon but yeah here u go







enjoy also i took some with games running to show off a bit.


----------



## cursedprophet

from top to botton,

just a wallpaper
trine 2
borderlands 2
grid autosport
wallpaper
tomb raider

, ps guys i noticed the two newest panels are a slightly different color or saturation... i tried to manual adjust settings on the panel to match but cant get any closer, cos once i get them matched then try another game its noticeable again and also movies look diff again once i slide movies from screen to screen...

any ideas how to adjust? i know there are auto adjusting hardware but they cost another ligament lol so any way to do this ?

thanks


----------



## truth1675

I know AMD has a setting for adjusting contrast and other monitor color settings would NVIDIA have something similar?


----------



## dkaardal

Windows has some colour management capabilities - you can calibrate each monitor using the 'Color Management' control panel (or just type 'color management' in the start menu search box).

You can also do some adjustment in the nVidia control panel. The machine I'm on at the moment has an older version of the software, but I can access it under Display > Adjust Desktop Colour Settings

There are websites out there that have test patterns to help you calibrate your displays - one I've used before is http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/

A quick google search for 'online monitor calibration' also showed me this site - http://tft.vanity.dk/ - I've not used it myself, but it looks like it could be useful.

There are many others out there that can help you out. Without a hardware colorimeter you'll be relying on your own perception to get the best results, but since you just want to dial the monitors in for consistency rather then perfect colour accuracy you should be able to get things pretty close to what you want.


----------



## cursedprophet

hey guys, ok so i tried manually readjusting again, and came close then played some movies and found that gaming a movies require two diff settings lol, and tbh i cant be bothered re adjusting to diff media and etc. been digging around in nv control panel and found the settings for color adjustment which is great however not so handy for triple monitor as it adjusts windows settings and not the panels settings individually.

as soon as i find decent settings between the middle (older) panel and the two side (newest) panels i will write them down and maybe even print a small copy of it and stick it to the back of each panel to allow me to set them in the future









how ever it seems the middle one the older one, is a bit less vibrant and a bit more flushed and brighter than the other two , so i think maybe saturation and brightness might do it, but then again its also change other things like windows theme colors of programs etc.... so annoying cos i know its shouldn't bother me but its really starting to do my head in.

my brother told me maybe it might help to set the middle panel to the side and have the two matching ones together then close in the odd one to match so that way it isnt as obvious having the odd one in the middle to contrast the two side ones... which now i think about it makes a lot of sense...

ill keep you guys posted


----------



## TTheuns

Hello there! I am looking into getting a multimonitor setup, and I'm currently torn between
1. 3x AOC i2769VM which cant be debezeled. (AH-IPS, 75Hz, 5ms) 5760x1080, 27", €656,88


or
2. 5x Acer K242HL of which I don't know wether it is possible and what kind of results I would get. TN, 75Hz, 5ms, 5400x1920, 24", €620,50


or
3. 5x BenQ GL2450E, same story as the Acer, TN, 75Hz, 5ms, 5400x1920, 24", €544,50


I have no idea what to go for, but I do know if I choose option 2 or 3 I'll have to swap out my GPU and go portrait mode. But I'm scared that debezeling these options won't get me the thin bezel lines the AOC one has.


----------



## truth1675

I would not go portrait mode with TN panels they have color shift issues and I have found the experience to be quite frustrating at least this has been my experience when using my lg 24en43's in portrait.


----------



## TTheuns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *truth1675*
> 
> I would not go portrait mode with TN panels they have color shift issues and I have found the experience to be quite frustrating at least this has been my experience when using my lg 24en43's in portrait.


I did not now that, people in this thread seem to not have reported that.

On a side note, found a really cheap IPS monitor. LG 24MP55HQ-P (24", Full HD, 75Hz, 5ms, €132) Bezel seems quite thick and off course no pictures of it debezeled.


----------



## truth1675

I might just ave a bad set of panels but I have read about it on other forums that lg monitor is basically the same as mine if you do debezel it you'll need to make custom mount


----------



## cursedprophet

hey guys, i know this might not be the right thread to ask this but i think someone here would know the answer to this, and forgive me if this sounds like a stupid question but,

is it poosible to have nv surround and sli enabled at the same time,

right now my setup is "span displays with surround " in nv control panel, with each monitor connected via dvi to each gpu,

but just was wondering if i can run span with sli also ?


----------



## ACIDTITAN

Has anyone tried to remove the bezel from the Samsung U28D590D 4k monitor

I really want to remove it but don't know how.


----------



## Phishy714

Yes you most certainly can.

I did this for about a year a while back. SLI + NVSurround is possible, if not necessary for multi-monitor setups.


----------



## cursedprophet

hey phishy, thanks for the reply

yeah i was puzzled then my brother told me to try enable the SLi meter thing from nvidia control panel and then ran a game and saw that enabling surround, still does make use of Sli









for some reason though some games still only cap at 60fps which for 3x780ti classys was kinda wierd ...

but yeah i concluded Sli is enabled with surround


----------



## KIENAST

Hello there!
I had a look at thevideo made by hatlesschimp and I am also looking at "debezling" my 3 Asus 248qe.
I am not very good at doing this type of things and I really dont want to break the 3 monitors..
Questions I would have :

- Best solution to put the screen back on their stands (I dont really like the doubled side tape)
- Best solution to hold the 3 monitors together once the job is done (epoxy gel on top of the black electrical tape you put around the screen to mask the silver plate??)
- did you also use doubled sided tape to move back the screen button on top of the portrait screen ..
- Last question will also be what settings are you guys using on this screen (icc profile? , contrast , sharpness!)

thanks for your imputs !!!
David


----------



## KIENAST

no one?








(


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Has anyone been successful at mounting a completely naked LM270WQ1 panel? The only thing I can think of is double sided tape or velcro, and sticking it directly onto particle board that I pre-cut to match all the angles and raised sections of the panel. lol, and then attaching the particle board to a VESA stand.

Any better ideas please?


----------



## Aelius

Forgive my ignorance, but I'm confused. In all of the pictures in this thread, I see bezels between the monitors. What does a "debezelled monitor" refer to? I don't understand how it's physically possible to have a multi-monitor setup without bezels.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aelius*
> 
> Forgive my ignorance, but I'm confused. In all of the pictures in this thread, I see bezels between the monitors. What does a "debezelled monitor" refer to? I don't understand how it's physically possible to have a multi-monitor setup without bezels.


All the monitor plastics have been removed, leaving only the normal thin metal bezel around the actual screen. You can't remove the metal around the screen without the entire screen falling into multiple pieces. The people here are removing all the plastic bezels just like it showed you in the videos on the first post.


----------



## ACIDTITAN

if i removed the bezel would the stand still be connected?


----------



## Phantatsy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACIDTITAN*
> 
> if i removed the bezel would the stand still be connected?


98% sure (as I havn't looked it up yet) that the bezel and the stand are connected and removing the plastic bezel would indeed remove the stand too.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Has anyone been successful at mounting a completely naked LM270WQ1 panel? The only thing I can think of is double sided tape or velcro, and sticking it directly onto particle board that I pre-cut to match all the angles and raised sections of the panel. lol, and then attaching the particle board to a VESA stand. But then there will not be any strength in the DVI connector, unless I strap it also onto the particle board. Hmmm

Any better ideas please?


----------



## ACIDTITAN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phantatsy*
> 
> 98% sure (as I havn't looked it up yet) that the bezel and the stand are connected and removing the plastic bezel would indeed remove the stand too.


if I take it off can I still use the stand by led and also there is a thumbstick on the back would this still be usefull or would it come off with the case what I'm asking is will it just pop out and leave a hole in the case or will the thumb stick come off to.

Other advice what would be the best way of removing the bezel it's so thick is there a reason for that like is the under layer going to be thick?

I have never atempted anything like this just watched a few YouTube videos.









I'm just assuming since its a 4k panel it's might be thicker than other monitors would it even have a good bezeless look why did they use a thicker bezel in the first place Is it weight.

i have a feeling the bezel is holding the screen up why else would it be so thick.


----------



## tvelander

3x ROG SWIFT ASUS
3x BenQ XL2720T


----------



## frag85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACIDTITAN*
> 
> I'm just assuming since its a 4k panel it's might be thicker than other monitors would it even have a good bezeless look why did they use a thicker bezel in the first place Is it weight.
> 
> i have a feeling the bezel is holding the screen up why else would it be so thick.


It is thicker because that is a lot of pixels to hold up compared to HD.










Of course I'm j/K.


----------



## Pip Boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frag85*
> 
> It is thicker because that is a lot of pixels to hold up compared to HD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course I'm j/K.


and it was a funny j/k

have some rep


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tvelander*
> 
> 3x ROG SWIFT ASUS
> 3x BenQ XL2720T


Why would you need the 1080p 2720T's if you have the swifts? I highly doubt anyone is good enough at multi tasking to efficiently use six monitors...


----------



## frag85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Why would you need the 1080p 2720T's if you have the swifts? I highly doubt anyone is good enough at multi tasking to efficiently use six monitors...


I kept my old monitors, I usually only use 1 or 2 extras at most. Gaming looks like:



Usually have IRC+TS on the top center. Anything else I need while gaming goes on the upper right.
I shut off any I don't use because of the heat/power usage. The lower monitors are LED backlit and use 15-20watts each, the top 3 use 30-40 watts each.


----------



## CallsignVega

I would find the other monitors distracting while I am concentrating on owning in the game I'm playing. I have ADD.


----------



## tvelander

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Why would you need the 1080p 2720T's if you have the swifts? I highly doubt anyone is good enough at multi tasking to efficiently use six monitors...


The BenQ is my old monitors


----------



## Adam182

Hey guys, looks like the debezeling the X-star DP2710 is no longer a possibility (unless you want a fugly thick bar along the bottom) - Adam


----------



## Insane569

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Has anyone been successful at mounting a completely naked LM270WQ1 panel? The only thing I can think of is double sided tape or velcro, and sticking it directly onto particle board that I pre-cut to match all the angles and raised sections of the panel. lol, and then attaching the particle board to a VESA stand. But then there will not be any strength in the DVI connector, unless I strap it also onto the particle board. Hmmm
> 
> Any better ideas please?


Sorry for a late reply. Haven't been around in awhile.

I know some people in this thread have used tape. First couple post mention some double sided tape that is really good for sticking a monitor to the stand.

Either tape or Epoxy, both have been used before. Or make a custom mount like I did.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Insane569*


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Insane569*
> 
> Sorry for a late reply. Haven't been around in awhile.
> 
> I know some people in this thread have used tape. First couple post mention some double sided tape that is really good for sticking a monitor to the stand.
> 
> Either tape or Epoxy, both have been used before. Or make a custom mount like I did.


Hey thanks man for the ideas, but I managed to figure it out. And a quite surprising method to say the least.

Since I am rolling my own monitor using a grade A+ panel from HP, I discovered it came with the brand new HP Z1 full glass bezel, corner to corner and its absolutely beautiful. Although the glass is glossy I think I can control the glare. However, the glass is held in place via a metal frame and a whole bunch of very strong rods on the frame (shown in the pic below). Since this is being installed directly 5" or so under a shelf that is part of my desk I decided to simply "Hang" it from those strong metal rods and the underside of the shelf, using either 8" hook rods (the kind you see holding down car batteries), or with 550 paracord and a strip of 20lb tape. I have already taken all the measurements and it will work perfectly, even better than using a stand. Simply because hanging it 4" above my desk surface allows me to regain desk space. All I have to do now is build a PCB housing for the DVI board and I'm done with my DIY LG S-IPS monitor. lol

See the rods that the red arrows are pointing to? There are 4 of them along the top edge of the panel alone, evenly spaced out, and 2 more directly at the top on the side as well that I can hang from. More than enough to hold the entire weight and then some. 4 of these battery hold downs should be perfect to hold its weight, but I think I may save the money and use 550 cord since I have several thousands feet of that already. lol


----------



## BigCatRoach

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Insane569*
> 
> Sorry for a late reply. Haven't been around in awhile.
> 
> I know some people in this thread have used tape. First couple post mention some double sided tape that is really good for sticking a monitor to the stand.
> 
> Either tape or Epoxy, both have been used before. Or make a custom mount like I did.


You can also check out @dkaardal and @Yukon Trooper's posts on page 48. They have both rigged their own vesa mounts to be used with any stand.


----------



## 4hwgenxx

Hi guys!!!! SORRY FOR MY BAD ENGLISH







i'm from italy!!!!

I bought 3 VG248QE, last two just yestarday and amazon send me today :=O. Right now i just debezel the first and it's really simply to do =) but i wonder on WHAT KIND OF TAPE I HAVE TO USE TO MOUNT THE BASE? I'll bought one but i'm not sure, for the moment it seems ok, but i dunno...what you guys can say about?


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

http://www.overclock.net/t/1519591/eyefinityds-bezel-minizing-build-log/0_100

Hey guys not sure if this counts as "debezeled" but I removed the inner bezels on my dual screen eyefinity displays setup.
Minimize them bezels for the best experience.


----------



## Insane569

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4hwgenxx*
> 
> Hi guys!!!! SORRY FOR MY BAD ENGLISH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm from italy!!!!
> 
> I bought 3 VG248QE, last two just yestarday and amazon send me today :=O. Right now i just debezel the first and it's really simply to do =) but i wonder on WHAT KIND OF TAPE I HAVE TO USE TO MOUNT THE BASE? I'll bought one but i'm not sure, for the moment it seems ok, but i dunno...what you guys can say about?


I believe people have used dual sided gorilla tape. There may have been some other tape brands too.
You're gonna have to read from the beginning of the thread. I barely have time to browse this forum.


----------



## truth1675

Here is my multi-mon rig inspired by CallsignVega's portrait setup with the center monitor custom mounted:


----------



## Klompet

Hey guys, I'm looking at the debezeling catleaps or crossovers as a display option, but I'd be massively grateful if someone with a debezelled korean panel could measure the left/right bezels (as opposed to top/bottom) so that I know what king of width there is!


----------



## Insan1tyOne

Hello debezelled monitor club members! I am looking to debezel three Dell ST2310 23" monitors and then mount them on a triple monitor stand. Does anyone have any points or information about my monitors? I cant seem to find them anywhere on the internet!


----------



## ivoryg37

What is a good triple monitor stand? I recently purchased 3xXl2420z and would like to tri-screen. Also is everyone using double stick tape for monitors without vesa once its debezeled?


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivoryg37*
> 
> Also is everyone using double stick tape for monitors without vesa once its debezeled?


I don't believe everyone is using double sided tape, but many of them are using Scotch 3M Extreme Mounting 20lb Tape. I had a chance to buy a HUGE roll of this stuff a few weeks ago and I waited too long. The asking price was $10 and free shipping for one of those 11 yard rolls. What a mistake not buying that on sight.









I'm not building a VESA mount for my panel, however I am not sure what to use to hold the PCB box into place. Anyone have any ideas for a removable pcb box cover? I can double side tape the base of my PCB box, but the PCB cover I want to be removable by either snaps or velcro. My initial thought is to make/attach some "L" brackets on the side of the cover, and then some velcro onto the panel and L brackets. But not sure how that would work in practice...

Here is my PCB box build log, made of thick plastic material


----------



## truth1675

I know the wide screen gaming forum website sells some stands for 200-300$ also Amazon has a ton just make sure any stand can handle the weight of your monitors a lot of people have used tape for mounting I fabed a custom mount for my center monitor pics are about 4 posts up


----------



## Kenjiwing

Need some suggestions from you guys.

I have a Qstar that i debezelled and I tried to use jbweld but failed. Due to this the back has a lot of jbweld on it and I need to mount the black box to the panel with the jbweld.

I used the 30lb double sided tape for about 3 months and it snapped last night. The monitor is fine but its no longer mounted so id like to try something else.

Anyone have a better way to mount it? I dont have any of the rails left over I literally just have the bezel and the black box.


----------



## RedGreenGeek

Hi

Had a look through your thread, could you give me an advice for the best monitors to debezel if I want 3240x1920 @ 144Hz? I am hoping some monitors exists where the vesa mount and pcb box will remain mounted. Currently I have one XL2411T. I could use this with a XL2430t and an additional XL2411Z, but it seams like a lot of hassle with the PCB box and VESA mounts.

Further would 5780ti SLI be enough to run 3240x1920?


----------



## Insan1tyOne

Just debezelled all three of my Dell ST2310F monitors. The look of games without the bezels is like night and day! The stands even still mount to them! But I ditched them anyway for a triple monitor stand... All three monitors are being held on the stand by super strong automotive adhesive tape. It is truly amazing.


----------



## Insane569

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Insan1tyOne*
> 
> Just debezelled all three of my Dell ST2310F monitors. The look of games without the bezels is like night and day! The stands even still mount to them! But I ditched them anyway for a triple monitor stand... All three monitors are being held on the stand by super strong automotive adhesive tape. It is truly amazing.


Post pictures. I'm sure a lot of people would want to see it.


----------



## Jove Chiere

Greetings friends Debezelled,
Reading his articles and looking at your photos, I have decided to join this club Debezel.

This is my modest setup monitors.
x1 - DELL E1909WDD
x2 - BENQ GL951A
x2 - YURAKU YV19WB1

All 19" and a resolution of 1440x900 (16:10)

The DELL and BENQ have been easy to remove.


But my old YURAKU were a problem, he does not have the typical rear case for the monitor driver and power supply.



So I summon up courage and metal boxes of two CD-ROM old, cut a small piece and making almost a work of engineering (shoddy), put all the content in the box and paste it into the back the monitor.




The result has been really good.



And once mounted monitors, earn lots of cleaning and space.

After


Before


Thank you all for your information on this forum, been a great help.


----------



## SayonaRRa

Hello everyone , i bow to the prowess displayed in this thread by the wonderful peoples that do the awesome things that made me make an account on this forum in the 1st place.

I have always wanted to do triple monitors ever since eyefinity came out.

I have recently purchased 2x Nvidia Asus Strix GTX 970's ( I know , i said eyefinity right ? I have always been a fan of ATI but the opportunity appeared in such a way I could get them somewhat cheap )
At 1st I only had one and the next thought was to get another one and do the 3x monitor magic happen.

What I could get for an awesome black Friday price ( a month before the famed holiday ) were the Acer S236HLTMJJ ( what a mouthful )

I Would really like to debezel these babies and I found out how hard it is. They are zero frame monitors but still can be taken out of their shell and have them in portrait mode with some heavy mods that includes making a custom back plate for them. The cause is that the stand holds the shell case in place and more than that there is no VESA mount at all , with or without the stand. So I got a hard road ahead. I really want to build my own stand and I will post results as soon as I get the parts needed. I will post a build log for sure.




Do you/anybody think that I should bother at all with this kind of monitor ? Having them in landscape my 4th 30"Dell monitor barely fits on my 6 foot desk.


----------



## truth1675

Could u post some pics of the S236HLTMJJ out of their frames?


----------



## martinducrey

hello,

I just bought three 144hz asus









How to take advantage of 144hz, in dvi connection on the second card does not work.


----------



## Elmy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *martinducrey*
> 
> hello,
> 
> I just bought three 144hz asus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How to take advantage of 144hz, in dvi connection on the second card does not work.


It would help if you said what cards you have and how you have all 3 monitors connected... but you are in kind of the wrong forum for this question


----------



## SayonaRRa

I am still working for a viable and unintrusive way to disassemble them without losing warranty


----------



## martinducrey

Hello,

I disassemble my screens.
I noticed you use the adhesive.
What kind of adhesive should I have.


----------



## Springerr

Hey everyone. I'm nwe to having more than a single monitor but am extremely interested in going with a 5×1 portrait setup. What are the recommended monitorso to do this setup for gaming and what GPUs would be recommended for this? If I use 1080p monitors would 2 970s get the job done or would I need more power?


----------



## Adeptius

Starting my Debezeling due to a broken monitor and having to fix it. I have 3 Samsung XL2370 23inch. They don't have any VESA mounts so I ordered some adapters and mount on to the panels.


This one needs a new power board which I ordered for $35. hopefully its the right one.


Couple images of the monitors together in landscape, as you can see the bezels on these are horrendous. its about an inch or so.
I'm debating on landscape or Portrait setup. As I get the parts in and make my custom stand ill update the pictures.


----------



## BigCatRoach

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adeptius*
> 
> Starting my Debezeling due to a broken monitor and having to fix it. I have 3 Samsung XL2370 23inch. They don't have any VESA mounts so I ordered some adapters and mount on to the panels.
> 
> 
> This one needs a new power board which I ordered for $35. hopefully its the right one.
> 
> 
> Couple images of the monitors together in landscape, as you can see the bezels on these are horrendous. its about an inch or so.
> I'm debating on landscape or Portrait setup. As I get the parts in and make my custom stand ill update the pictures.


What mount are you getting or are you doing it from scratch? Also these may help your landscape vs portrait decision. Even though there is only one with 3 monitors hopefully its still helps a little. They say landscape does more of a stretch on the sides.


----------



## ShdSteel

Hello everyone! Just got setup here on the forums and have for some time been watching this thread. Finally got the money together and got 3 ASUS vg248qe monitors. Loving the triple monitor setup so far. My question for now is that does Nvidia surround not support 144hz? I can't seem to display 5760x1080 at 144hz, limited at 120hz. Been a long process for me getting the three altogether, including a defective one. I originally bought a set of 3 with a triple monitor stand for 650$ off of eBay. Well one of them appeared to have corrupted EDID and wouldn't accept display port whatsoever, HDMI was locked to 60hz, and dvi was locked at 1024x768. So I returned that one and bought another from Amazon. Hooked it up and was able to have it working right away. Currently I have two Posiedon GTX 780s in sli. Haven't gotten around to debezzeling because Im still a little wary of it. Plus with the monitors in landscape AND with the Obsidian 900D case all on one desk, its sort of crowded. I previously was using an HN274H acer 3d 27" monitor so I am somewhat familiar with 3D setups.

So questions are:
-Refresh rate with surround limited to 120hz
-proper monitor setup in general for these types of monitors
-how to go about setting up/enabling 3D for these monitors


----------



## WhatsaGambit

Hello I am new here and I just wanted to introduce myself. Been interested in computers since I was a kid, only the last year did I build my first pc. I've liked the concept of a multi monitor setup for a while, and was led to this forum via basic browsing. I had a question as to how having 5 monitors works. Where do you plug in all the cables? If you have two gpu's, do you plug some of the monitors into one gpu and the others into another? Is this how eyefinity setups work?


----------



## Adeptius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adeptius*
> 
> Starting my Debezeling due to a broken monitor and having to fix it. I have 3 Samsung XL2370 23inch. They don't have any VESA mounts so I ordered some adapters and mount on to the panels.
> 
> 
> This one needs a new power board which I ordered for $35. hopefully its the right one.
> 
> 
> Couple images of the monitors together in landscape, as you can see the bezels on these are horrendous. its about an inch or so.
> I'm debating on landscape or Portrait setup. As I get the parts in and make my custom stand ill update the pictures.


Update to this I got my Adapters in.



This is an idea of where i may put it. Thinking of using that awesome 3M tape. Just waiting on my PCB to come in. with the way the cables are there isn't much room for mounting the adapter differently, so more or less would leave me with portrait setup.

As for an actual stand I was thinking of some thing like this but modified.


http://imgur.com/XaSz7


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

are you sure the metal back of the panel can handle such a small area to distribute the force of its own weight? Have others been successful with the same design concept? I would be worried about panel flex.


----------



## ShdSteel

Any word if it is possible to run a 5760-1080 resolution at 144hz?


----------



## axiumone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShdSteel*
> 
> Any word if it is possible to run a 5760-1080 resolution at 144hz?


I'm sure it is. I remember when I had the three asus 24" 144hz displays it played well with my 290 cards.


----------



## BigCatRoach

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axiumone*
> 
> I'm sure it is. I remember when I had the three asus 24" 144hz displays it played well with my 290 cards.


How many 290s?


----------



## axiumone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigCatRoach*
> 
> How many 290s?


4 at that time.


----------



## DesmoLocke

I've watched the video and looked through the first few pages of this thread, but I didn't see any numbers given.

What is the difference in size of the bezels on the VG248QE after debezeling? I'd really like to know. Thanks!


----------



## Ace Ventura

Hi guys,

Long time lurker first time poster









I have just taken the plunge and bought 3 VG248QE monitors for portrait surround. I will be debezelling soon but had a thought.

If I'm not interested in resale and don't want to keep the monitor casing in one piece would it be possible to cut the bezels on the sides and leave the top/bottom bezels to hold the monitor onto the stand/vesa mount????

I am thinking about cutting the plastic away there the screens intersect to remove the bezel but keeping the rest so I dont have to tape/bond anything and the monitors will be more secure on their stands

Any thoughts????

Thanks


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ace Ventura*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> Long time lurker first time poster
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have just taken the plunge and bought 3 VG248QE monitors for portrait surround. I will be debezelling soon but had a thought.
> 
> If I'm not interested in resale and don't want to keep the monitor casing in one piece would it be possible to cut the bezels on the sides and leave the top/bottom bezels to hold the monitor onto the stand/vesa mount????
> 
> I am thinking about cutting the plastic away there the screens intersect to remove the bezel but keeping the rest so I dont have to tape/bond anything and the monitors will be more secure on their stands
> 
> Any thoughts????
> 
> Thanks


Why not? If you do it precisely it would look like corner molding in a home, except just for the monitors, lol. A lot of preparation and measuring will be needed to do it. You will also probably need something to adhere the plastic bezel back onto the displays metal bezel, maybe thin double sided tape.

Now if you want the bezels to hold the units, then you still need to remove the displays and see where you can cut the sides off. It will be a fun but difficult project, but doable. But then again I think everything and anything is doable. Everything here seems to be a one-off one of a kind. My custom debezelled display just hangs via Paracord, LOL...


----------



## Ace Ventura

Quote:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Why not? If you do it precisely it would look like corner molding in a home, except just for the monitors, lol. A lot of preparation and measuring will be needed to do it. You will also probably need something to adhere the plastic bezel back onto the displays metal bezel, maybe thin double sided tape.
> 
> Now if you want the bezels to hold the units, then you still need to remove the displays and see where you can cut the sides off. It will be a fun but difficult project, but doable. But then again I think everything and anything is doable. Everything here seems to be a one-off one of a kind. My custom debezelled display just hangs via Paracord, LOL...


Thanks Skorp,

I am thinking that the clips in the casing/bezel will keep the panel in position. People need a butterknife or screwdriver to open the case so they should hold even if all of them aren't still physically there right??? I guess there is only 1 way to find out from here (unless someone has some detailed photos of their VG248QE bezel/casing they could upload







)

I think this is doable at this point. Will have to take the plunge when I have some free time this week


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

I could be wrong but I thought I saw a tear down video at YouTube on that monitor. You might want to search youtube or the net for tear down instructions.


----------



## Ace Ventura

Yeah hatless chimp did a video of a teardown.

I have started my project tonight. Too excited to wait.

Left monitor is in tact with the buttons still on the frame and the VESA fully operational









Going to do the centre screen now. May have drama due to cutting both sides out but going to try and integrate the buttons into the top of the case too










Ambitious but why not lol.

Taking photos along the way and will post when done


----------



## Ace Ventura

OK people,

After a busy night I am pleased to show my results. I am very happy with the way everything turned out and I have VESA mounts in tact and no bezels only where the screens intersect

Apologies in advance. My camera is horrible

The plan of attack was to do the left side monitor first because the buttons and casing would remain in tact and it would take the least amount of cutting. Once I knew what I was dealing with I would cut the right monitor the same way. Then remove both sides of the centre

1. Remove bezel


2. Used a grinder to cut the case just enough to expose the bezel but tried to keep as much in tact to hold the monitor


3. Reassemble and hope it all stays in the case

4. Success!!!











5. Before I cut the right side the same way I thought i would test to see if I could run 2 monitors in portrait and the 3rd monitor in portrait(flipped) while in surround. This would give me buttons in the case on both sides. Unfortunately, This is not possible in surround mode but can be done if you are running a standard setup. Every time i enable surround the 3rd monitor would flip upside down. A bit of an issue but this just means i had to mount the buttons elsewhere

6. After removing the bottom of the rear case I decided to mount the buttons just behind the case

Cut a small notch to allow the cable through

Glued the button panel to the back

Sped up the glue drying with the air outlet from my dust buster









7. Cut the top and bottom off of the centre monitor


8. Reassemble centre



9. Still a bit rough but all done







Will clean up with electrical tape when I can



Thanks to everyone so far for posting all the instructions and help. Any questions about my setup I'm happy to help


----------



## ShdSteel

Very nice! This would definitely be something id be more willing to do as it still has the case on it and all that. Thanks for the images!


----------



## theSarcoplasmic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ace Ventura*
> 
> *snip*










Would rep but you have Origin on shortcut and no Steam.


----------



## Ace Ventura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theSarcoplasmic*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would rep but you have Origin on shortcut and no Steam.


Thats because steam is running 100% of the time lol

Shadow of Mordor is steam


----------



## theSarcoplasmic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ace Ventura*
> 
> Thats because steam is running 100% of the time lol
> 
> Shadow of Mordor is steam


haha well! I would give you a rep, but already did. Can't double rep.


----------



## viper2005

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CalinTamaian*


I have to ask. Did you make your own stand?

Thanks


----------



## errorlulz

i am split between 5x1 1080p monitors or 3x 1440p monitors, any1 had both and could give me their recomendation?

i mainly use my pc for gaming/software dev


----------



## truth1675

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *errorlulz*
> 
> i am split between 5x1 1080p monitors or 3x 1440p monitors, any1 had both and could give me their recomendation?
> 
> i mainly use my pc for gameing/software dev


I personally run 3 1080p monitors in portrait and the effects like a big TV much better that for gaming I think that landscape though it depends on what kind of games you play I have heard that a lot of software devs like portrait for coding so I would go for 3 1440p monitors a good person to ask is http://www.overclock.net/u/143199/callsignvega that guy has run every configuration you can think of


----------



## errorlulz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *truth1675*
> 
> I personally run 3 1080p monitors in portrait and the effects like a big TV much better that for gaming I think that landscape though it depends on what kind of games you play I have heard that a lot of software devs like portrait for coding so I would go for 3 1440p monitors a good person to ask is http://www.overclock.net/u/143199/callsignvega that guy has run every configuration you can think of


wouldnt 1440p monitors in portraits be too high i was thinking if going 3 1440p go in landscape

than i would say if for coding 1080p 5x1 would be good as id get than 1920 portrait pixels for code files


----------



## truth1675

What monitor sizes were you considering? 24 inches in portrait is not really that tall even 27 inches is not bad i would think that a 5x1 would not be that practical as you may not even be able to see the outer monitors. In the end it all comes down to what you can afford and what you like. What gpu will be driving these?


----------



## skupples

27 inch in portrait : you really need good viewing angles and to elevate your sitting position.


----------



## errorlulz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *truth1675*
> 
> What monitor sizes were you considering? 24 inches in portrait is not really that tall even 27 inches is not bad i would think that a 5x1 would not be that practical as you may not even be able to see the outer monitors. In the end it all comes down to what you can afford and what you like. What gpu will be driving these?


24inch for 1080p 27inch for 1440p and i was thinking 2x r9 295x2 or next line of amd high end gpu's 2x-4x

price dosent matter to much really aslong as i get something that im happy with


----------



## truth1675

"price dosent matter to much really aslong as i get something that im happy with"- now that is the kind of budget i like! if you got 3 27 inch ips panels you could do either portrait or landscape something like this might work :http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824014383


----------



## errorlulz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *truth1675*
> 
> "price dosent matter to much really aslong as i get something that im happy with"- now that is the kind of budget i like! if you got 3 27 inch ips panels you could do either portrait or landscape something like this might work :http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824014383


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *truth1675*
> 
> "price dosent matter to much really aslong as i get something that im happy with"- now that is the kind of budget i like! if you got 3 27 inch ips panels you could do either portrait or landscape something like this might work :http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824014383


i dont mind tinkering myself to create custom vesa mounts and i would be debezeling the monitor anyway hence why im asking here im just having issues whether to go 5x1 or 3x1 because 5x1 1080p seems really good from atleast video is seems like you get immersed into pixel but with 3x1 1440p you get more resolution and wider view,

i could go 5x1 1440p but that requires too much gpu power for even quad cf/sli so would be more ideal probably after a couple of generations


----------



## truth1675

My vote is for 3x1 1440p then more flexible of the 2 options


----------



## errorlulz

test monitor debezelled and still working , think i may be going 5x1+1440p monitor on top


----------



## axiumone

Very nice!

What display is that? Also, is there back light bleeding on the right edge?


----------



## errorlulz

it should be the same as CalinTamaian heres the direct link where i got it from http://www.pcworld.co.uk/gbuk/desktop-pc-monitors/monitor-projectors/pc-monitors/samsung-ls24d590-full-hd-23-6-led-monitor-22070271-pdt.html

as for the back light bleeding yes but in that picture i have not properly covered it in black tape i was just testing to see if display was still working

now i just need to come up with a mounting solution and then order last 4


----------



## errorlulz

opps



any clues on which parts i broke , does not seem like the actual display is broken as i cant see any cracks or anything on it but i cant see anything on the pcb either


----------



## axiumone

Ouch









Could it be the top glass layer damaged something when you were taping the thing up?

Man, those thin bezels are gorgeous.


----------



## errorlulz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axiumone*
> 
> Ouch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could it be the top glass layer damaged something when you were taping the thing up?
> 
> Man, those thin bezels are gorgeous.


yeah bezel looks pretty good on where i didint do shabby taping will have to order another one i guess if i dont find a fix tommorow


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *errorlulz*
> 
> yeah bezel looks pretty good on where i didint do shabby taping will have to order another one i guess if i dont find a fix tommorow


I'm sure your already doing this, but I will say it anyway. Be really careful and meticulous when taking them apart, that way if YOU break them you can put them back together and send them back under a RMA claim. Also test each one before cracking them open.

Lovely bezels for sure...


----------



## errorlulz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> I'm sure your already doing this, but I will say it anyway. Be really careful and meticulous when taking them apart, that way if YOU break them you can put them back together and send them back under a RMA claim. Also test each one before cracking them open.
> 
> Lovely bezels for sure...


yeah i tried to be as careful as i could , did test it first also but once i started taking of casing i made a couple of obvious crack that wont let me rma the monitor so ill just have to grab another one if i dont end up fixing this one which i have no clue at the moment how


----------



## LIRAAAAAAA

Hello guys,

I'm new at the OCN forums (have seen some stuff here before, but never interacted with it).
I came across this thread after searching on how to place the PCB housing and LCD housing together and make some holes on it after debezelling my monitor to mount them on the custom wall arms I've made.
I have a Samsung B2230 and two Samsung S22B300B and this is how my setup was before debezelling (bezels overlapped - still a 20mm gap between monitors):

This is my setup right after debezelling (screens landed on my desk since I didn't have a solution for the problem mentioned above yet, metal frames overlapped - 8 mm gap between monitors now







):


I'm sorry I didn't take pictures of the debezelling process, I wasn't aware of this thread yet.
I would be honoured to be added to the club









But the real reason I am here is to attach the PCB housing into the LCD housing and make some holes onto the PCB housing to attach it to the wall arms I've made (aluminum arms and a furniture wheel at the end for portrait/landscape mode switch):


After seeing so many creative ways of doing it, I thought Yukon Trooper's way was the best for me and I would like to ask for help as to how to get and install the hardware he used (self-clinching threaded studs and self-clinching threaded standoffs).
I live in Brazil and I'm not sure of how these are called here and how to install them. Any help would be much appreciated! (for instance, if I could use simple screws instead of the self-clinching threaded studs, is there enough space inside the metal for the screw head?)

Thanks in advance guys!


----------



## errorlulz

damn i ended up breaking panel slightly on my 1440p monitor also mabey i should stick to not debezelling monitors anymore my wallet dosent like it ;D

anyone can recommend some slim bezel 1440p/1600p monitors?


----------



## BigCatRoach

@Elmy How wide from end to end is your 5 monitor set up?


----------



## Elmy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigCatRoach*
> 
> @Elmy How wide from end to end is your 5 monitor set up?


I'll measure when I get home here in about 45 mins.


----------



## Elmy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigCatRoach*
> 
> @Elmy How wide from end to end is your 5 monitor set up?


57 inches. I have the monitors slightly behind one another to get maximum debezel.


----------



## GekkeGerrit

Since it has been asked a couple of times but no one responded, I'm guessing nobody has debezelled a Dell P2314H/P2414H or U2414H yet?


----------



## BigCatRoach

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elmy*
> 
> 57 inches. I have the monitors slightly behind one another to get maximum debezel.


Thanks


----------



## Nichismo

hey guys, I just bought my first of potentially 3 ASUS VG248QE units.

Im currently running a 5930k with SLI 780 tis. Is this "enough" to be comfortable with 144hz at 3240 x 1920? as in, around 100fps consistently in the best games?

thanks


----------



## axiumone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nichismo*
> 
> hey guys, I just bought my first of potentially 3 ASUS VG248QE units.
> 
> Im currently running a 5930k with SLI 780 tis. Is this "enough" to be comfortable with 144hz at 3240 x 1920? as in, around 100fps consistently in the best games?
> 
> thanks


As long as you don't expect to play everyone on the highest settings, then yes.


----------



## NitroNarcosis

I just wanted to first start off stating that without this thread, I probably never would have attempted the project.

I have been rolling 3 wide since late 2011, I really loved the concept even when I was only testing it out with 3 different sized monitors. I have always been a landscaper. Reason being is my Monitors have massive bezels when it comes to portrait and the big grey plastic line would really kill it if you tried to roll portrait.

Since there is no longer a warranty on any of the monitors and I really wanted to take a chance on seeing what portrait was all about, I figured if you guys could do it, it couldn't be that hard.

The *ASUS VW246h*



Its not as friendly as some of the other models. I did not have the time to take pictures during the construction, but I have some shots of the completed project.

First off, let everyone know that the VW246h does not have the vesa mount attached to the panel. It is located inconveniently in the monitor case:



To top if off it also has indentations which are not level where you would normally have the holes for the vesa mounts.



Basically there are no holes to mount to. There are four recessed indentations that are about 1/2 an inch deep where the holes should be. They are not all level with one another either. (I found a good picture online)



There is one hole which is raised up above the others by way of that molding of the metal. Then one of the indents is half cut off. I was half tempted to just epoxy it on good, but my wife convinced me that it might not hold well since it has all these raised edges and on top of that the glue is probably going to break down after 6 months to a year from being heated up and then cooled so often.

Hence, we went forth and hit the hardware store. I purchased a bunch of washers, wingnuts, and bolts.

We held the mount where we thought it should go and made guide lines for the holes and then used a drill press to cut them nicely.

We ended up using something like a 10 x 32 bolt, a lock washer, put that up through the back of the monitor, then we had to use a couple of large washers to level off the mount flush with the panel, then another set of smaller washers as not to score up the actual finish on the vesa mount with the wing nut.

Bought a roll of aluminum tape and that seems to have made it all snug. That tape is awesome. Before I applied new tape, the panel would move a bit when I picked it up by the mount. Now it is pretty solid after I was done.

Here is a side shot of the monitor mounted:


Here are a few bezel comparison shots:

First up is my old setup a few months back when the room was actually cleaned:



Here is the new setup completed:



This shot shows how large the bezel gap was when I was running landscape:


A single bezel:


Here is what the bottom bezel was like:


Here is the final gap:


So basically with having the ability to overlap the panels. It was near impossible previously since the case was so huge in the back they had like a 2 inch gap between them if I tried to overlap. I went from a 3.5cm gap to 1 cm total.

Notes:
That aluminum tape can be sharp, so do not be stupid like I was and try to press it down by sliding your finger across the edge as you normally would other tape. (Mega paper cut)
Not all monitors are identical. I had some different things to tackle on each monitor. Two of them had the same type of power buttons that I saw in earlier posts. where it had a black cable of wires and was just sitting in the front bezel. The other one had a flat white ribbon cable and it was a real pain to get out of the bezel. After some brute force with the spudge tools I was then able to see that it was screwed in. -_-

One of the monitors was missing its metal casing over top of the board that sits behind the panel. Instead it had a Mylar like plastic sheet which wrapped around the top of the metal panel. That was also a bit of a paint to get off, thank you hair dryer and some more brute force. -_-

My metal casing was not black, I removed the fronts and painted them flat black. two coats with no clear coat. Time will till if my impatience will end up being a bad idea. (I did buy clear coat, but I was not waiting for more paint to dry)

If you nick part of your beautiful paint job, just touch it up with a black sharpie, it is a lot better than staring at a bare piece of metal which will haunt you for all your days.

Use spudge tools if you have them. It makes the process a lot easier and will provide you with a back out plan if you have to hold off due to lack of vesa mounts on your monitors.

If you plan on moving your setup or adjusting it, be aware that there is most likely no longer anything shielding you from the power going to the back lights. Do not reach up and over your monitors and try to adjust your 3 monitor mount while they are on. 0_0 I didn't get shocked, but I differently felt the power flowing up my arm.

Thanks again for the inspiration,
-NN

*I have a question for the portrait ppl. Any of you run into issues while trying to do Steam Streaming while in portrait mode? I recall that in order for me to stream to my laptop downstairs I had to turn off the nVidia surround and just have 3 separate displays.*

This wouldn't be that big a deal however, I figure if its going to be the same dance, it would be easier to just connect a 4th monitor and then switch over to that before changing the desktop around each time.

Thanks again.
-NN


----------



## Nichismo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axiumone*
> 
> As long as you don't expect to play everyone on the highest settings, then yes.


gotcha.

just one more question, to perhaps get a more solid idea.

Crysis 3, all settings on ultra but AA disabled. FPS guess?

Is it even worth it to have 144hz if you cant get well above 60fps all the time?>


----------



## DarthBaggins

Well looks like I need to snag another VS247H-P or 2 and debezel them, it's amazing how much of a difference it makes for Eyefinity setups.







Also hope to pick up a new GPU or 2 in the near future as well to allow for 4k growth, but 1080p is enough for me right now, well that's what my wallet says to me lol


----------



## axiumone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nichismo*
> 
> gotcha.
> 
> just one more question, to perhaps get a more solid idea.
> 
> Crysis 3, all settings on ultra but AA disabled. FPS guess?
> 
> Is it even worth it to have 144hz if you cant get well above 60fps all the time?>


Again, it depends on the game.

Crysis 3 is really tough to gauge. If I had to guess, at those settings and resolution. You'll probably be in the 40's range.

However, take BF4 for instance. In sli with gtx 980's, medium preset and a resolution of 5400x1920, I'm usually around 120fps. Since the 780ti is so close in pefromance, it should give you a general idea.


----------



## Insane569

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NitroNarcosis*
> 
> *I have a question for the portrait ppl. Any of you run into issues while trying to do Steam Streaming while in portrait mode? I recall that in order for me to stream to my laptop downstairs I had to turn off the nVidia surround and just have 3 separate displays.*
> 
> This wouldn't be that big a deal however, I figure if its going to be the same dance, it would be easier to just connect a 4th monitor and then switch over to that before changing the desktop around each time.
> 
> Thanks again.
> -NN


I have to disable Nvidia Surround and use 1 monitor landscape in order to stream games to my Shield. It's a pain in the ass. Nvidia really needs to work on fixing that.
My portait set up looks like this.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Insane569*
> 
> Well after a Saturday of crappy car washing and a Sunday of thinking. I got it done. Sorry for the dark pics.
> 
> 
> Watching a movie on it.
> 
> Add me to the club. Monitors that were debezelled are 2 Dell E198WFPv and 1 Dell SE198WFPv
> As I said earlier, they're pretty much the same thing.


----------



## NitroNarcosis

@Insane569

Thanks for the reply,
It really is a shame that they make some of the simple things very difficult. I don't pretend to understand all that goes on with the steam streaming. I was hoping I might have an easier time in portrait since it is not an extreme aspect ration like landscape is.

I haven't had a change to try it out yet...I find my life to be pretty busy nowadays. I only played 3 hours on games on my PC this weekend. I had to change back to landscape to play hidden source. I feel it is much harder to lose the extra FoV on the sides in MP. My KDR suffered. When I came back in playing landscape to the same server, someone accused me of leaving to turn on hacks. -_-

I am going to continue to swap back and forth between the two configurations until I am set on which I prefer. I mainly play FPS, so the extra FoV may end up being the winner. Now I am wishing I had 6 monitors. 3 for Portrait and 3 for Landscape on a setup where all I had to do was push a button and it would slide out one set of monitors and put in the others.

Granted even if that were a challenge I was willing to tackle (I am not). It would really be a Pain to switch back and forth with the nvidia crud. It really is lacking in that department when it comes to switching in and out of surround.

I would have figured it would be something you could bind to a key, but no...its just so many mouse clicks and its is a pain when you have to turn your mouse sideways so that you can navigate the menu in portrait since the screen gets all tilted when you toggle out of it.

Thanks again. Here's hoping nVidia improves this one day,
-NN


----------



## Insan1tyOne

Hey everyone! I have a question here, but a little background first. I am using three debezelled Dell ST2310 23" monitors with 3M VHB (Very High Bond) industrial tape to adhere them to the VESA mounts on my stand. For some reason though I can never get them lined up perfectly and when I finally do get them lined up perfectly the tape on one of the monitors goes bad and I have to replace it and restart the entire process.

It is quite frustrating, and I've been dealing with this for almost 4 months now. I live in constant fear of my monitors falling and playing games in Eyefinity when they aren't lined up perfectly is pretty terrible aswell... Frankly, I'm fed up and about to just drop $500 on all new ASUS monitors with VESA mounts... But I want to fix the perfectly good ones I have if possible...









The 3M VHB industrial tape is rated for 20lbs even in extreme heat or cold. This is why I purchased it and it wasn't cheap! But unfortunately it doesn't seem to be cutting it, *so my question to you all is, what do you use to perfectly (and permanently) mount your panels to your VESA stands after debezelling?* I really want something that I can do once, get the angles and lines perfect, then forget about it and NEVER worry about it falling or being out of alignment again. I would even sacrifice being able to remove the monitors from the stand if it meant I could get it perfect.

Thanks for all of your suggestions and listening to my rant in advance. Most of it is probably due to my drive for perfection anyways.









P.S. - Here is a pic. of my set-up. Feel free to add me to the club! (Sorry for the clutter though, this is my dorm room at College







)


----------



## NitroNarcosis

We all have our own ways. I am more of a nuts and bolts kind of guy.



HTH,
-NN


----------



## tikurokey

woooww ..... Great monitor, how much it costs to make it all


----------



## Insan1tyOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NitroNarcosis*
> 
> We all have our own ways. I am more of a nuts and bolts kind of guy.
> 
> 
> 
> HTH,
> -NN


Hmm, my monitor has a very similar back to yours, I may have to just go the nuts and bolts route. What did you use to tap the holes? Just an electric drill, or what?


----------



## NitroNarcosis

I used a drill press, but a hand drill should do just fine. I went to sears with the Vesa mount and the back part of the panel since I had to get washers to make a flat level surface. I suggest wing nuts as they are much easier to get off in the future than needing some form of wrench. I also suggest lock washers placed on the head side of the bolt. That way you have some tension against the bolt when tightening. Since in most cases you won't be able to get at the head of the bolt once it is attached to the panel.

If you choose you could even epoxy the head of the bolt to the hole that way they do not fall through on you when you remove your mount.

I chose this route since I was convinced that no form of Tape or Epoxy is going to hold up long term (years) against the constant heating and cooling that the monitor will undergo.
It also allows me to simply re attach the bezels and sell the monitors if I choose to. The epoxy method is going to leave a huge mess when removed. My monitors are no where near top of the line, but I surely cannot afford to come home one day to have one or all of them smashed against my desk.

My original post is just a few pages back. I added some tips there at the bottom. I will only reiterate that if your monitor panel is attached to the cage that holds the electronics with aluminum tape. Get a roll of this tape and that will make sure the metal cage doesn't bend from being used as the new mounting point. Along with also using some large washers if you can manage to make them fit. This will help distribute the force, or at the very least attempt to prevent the holes from being destroyed by the weight of the monitor.

Another tip, when you remount the cage to the panel itself be sure to test the screen. On one of my monitors the cable that sends the signal was loose and it made the picture all fuzzy and green. After re mounting the cable everything was fine.

It was the first one I tested and I was pretty upset thinking I had just broke all 3 monitors in the same way. Do not get discouraged, just take your time and plan the work and then work the plan. I have never opened a monitor before this. (Other than when I was a stupid child and was messing around with an old all in one PC 386 DX2 CRT) I just read up on this entire thread and then went to work on the project. I was unfortunate enough to not have Vesa mounts on the panel itself. I still feel it was worth the debezel. It is amazing the difference in the gap. Good luck with your new mount construction.

HTH,
-NN


----------



## Insan1tyOne

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NitroNarcosis*
> 
> I used a drill press, but a hand drill should do just fine. I went to sears with the Vesa mount and the back part of the panel since I had to get washers to make a flat level surface. I suggest wing nuts as they are much easier to get off in the future than needing some form of wrench. I also suggest lock washers placed on the head side of the bolt. That way you have some tension against the bolt when tightening. Since in most cases you won't be able to get at the head of the bolt once it is attached to the panel.
> 
> If you choose you could even epoxy the head of the bolt to the hole that way they do not fall through on you when you remove your mount.
> 
> I chose this route since I was convinced that no form of Tape or Epoxy is going to hold up long term (years) against the constant heating and cooling that the monitor will undergo.
> It also allows me to simply re attach the bezels and sell the monitors if I choose to. The epoxy method is going to leave a huge mess when removed. My monitors are no where near top of the line, but I surely cannot afford to come home one day to have one or all of them smashed against my desk.
> 
> My original post is just a few pages back. I added some tips there at the bottom. I will only reiterate that if your monitor panel is attached to the cage that holds the electronics with aluminum tape. Get a roll of this tape and that will make sure the metal cage doesn't bend from being used as the new mounting point. Along with also using some large washers if you can manage to make them fit. This will help distribute the force, or at the very least attempt to prevent the holes from being destroyed by the weight of the monitor.
> 
> Another tip, when you remount the cage to the panel itself be sure to test the screen. On one of my monitors the cable that sends the signal was loose and it made the picture all fuzzy and green. After re mounting the cable everything was fine.
> 
> It was the first one I tested and I was pretty upset thinking I had just broke all 3 monitors in the same way. Do not get discouraged, just take your time and plan the work and then work the plan. I have never opened a monitor before this. (Other than when I was a stupid child and was messing around with an old all in one PC 386 DX2 CRT) I just read up on this entire thread and then went to work on the project. I was unfortunate enough to not have Vesa mounts on the panel itself. I still feel it was worth the debezel. It is amazing the difference in the gap. Good luck with your new mount construction.
> 
> HTH,
> -NN






Thanks for all of the helpful information! I even checked your previous post as well. My only remaining question though is, how do you know where to mark the holes to drill so that the monitors line up perfectly? I'm not sure if it is the same for you, but to get mine to line up perfect the VESA mounts do not attach at the same points on all three monitors. Or is this just me doing something wrong?


----------



## NitroNarcosis

I got lucky...
First: There were indents in the metal housing where the mount holes should have been. Granted they were huge so obviously the mounts are not perfect.

Second: The Black knob to the right (In the picture above that I posted) adjusts the monitor up and down about 1 1/2 inches each direction. (Sweet foresight I had when I bought my monitor stand)

If you are not lucky enough to have this luck, then I would suggest this:

Measure center on the back of the monitor cage. Measure two diagonal lines from each corner. Where they meet should be dead center.

Create yourself a perfectly square template (Using a piece of wood) which is slightly larger than your vesa mount contact points.

Drill holes where the Vesa screws will go into the template.

Drill a hole dead center in the middle of this template.

Line it up so it is dead center on the monitor.

Use a level and make sure the template is perfectly level.

Clamp it down, drill your holes. Repeat,

HTH,
-NN


----------



## dirty elf

why not just pull off the metal frame on the sides that are joined? could really cut down on the width of the bezels remaining, possibly even eliminate them

use some sort of epoxy to hold the panels together if needed


----------



## Insan1tyOne

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NitroNarcosis*
> 
> I got lucky...
> First: There were indents in the metal housing where the mount holes should have been. Granted they were huge so obviously the mounts are not perfect.
> 
> Second: The Black knob to the right (In the picture above that I posted) adjusts the monitor up and down about 1 1/2 inches each direction. (Sweet foresight I had when I bought my monitor stand)
> 
> If you are not lucky enough to have this luck, then I would suggest this:
> 
> Measure center on the back of the monitor cage. Measure two diagonal lines from each corner. Where they meet should be dead center.
> 
> Create yourself a perfectly square template (Using a piece of wood) which is slightly larger than your vesa mount contact points.
> 
> Drill holes where the Vesa screws will go into the template.
> 
> Drill a hole dead center in the middle of this template.
> 
> Line it up so it is dead center on the monitor.
> 
> Use a level and make sure the template is perfectly level.
> 
> Clamp it down, drill your holes. Repeat,
> 
> HTH,
> -NN






Alright, this sounds great. I am going to attempt it tonight. I just have to run to my local Lowe's quick and grab a small hand drill and some bolts/nuts/washers etc. Wish me luck!


----------



## Nichismo

hey guys!

I finally got my dream setup yesterday and picked up the third and final VG248QE from my local Fry's. I was eager and tired so I ended up just setting them on my desk to give them a whirl with the bezels still on, and I was suprised at how well it still comes together with them nearly side by side... I had an absolute blast and stayed up far later than I should have.... Couldnt believe the power it required though, ive never even remotely seen my GPUs get stressed like that. Brought those bad boys to their freakin knees!

Anyway, Im extremely excited to debezel them tonight, and ive heard that these are particularly easier than other monitors to accomplish.

Does anyone have any pointers or tips, or perhaps and article or video that would help point me in the right direction? or perhaps materials or resources I may require? I dont plan on necessarily purchasing a triple mount soon, However I will eventually. Im going to mount them in portrait. thanks


----------



## NitroNarcosis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Insan1tyOne*
> 
> 
> Alright, this sounds great. I am going to attempt it tonight. I just have to run to my local Lowe's quick and grab a small hand drill and some bolts/nuts/washers etc. Wish me luck!


You will definitely need some luck going to Lowe's. -_-

They are great for their paint selection, but their hardware section leaves a lot to be desired. Everything is in bags and they do not have that great a selection. At least not here in South Jersey.

Plus, the workers around here are no help, they look at you like you are completely nuts when you try and explain what you are trying to accomplish.









Maybe those new robots could be of more use.

If you have time take some pictures so others can learn from it all.

Thanks,
-NN


----------



## Nichismo

heres a few progress pictures from last night. I didn't get the chance to finish all three monitors and I had to work this morning but I will post pics of the finished set up tonight.

Still somewhat undecided on how I'm going to refinish the bezels. I was thinking a brushed black aluminum vinyl or just simple electrical tape.




I just remounted the navigation stick with some 3M double sided mounting tape in a fashion which I can just reach over the top of the monitors to access them in portrait mode.




pretty darn simple just those 4 screws and they can be gently pried off!


----------



## Insan1tyOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NitroNarcosis*
> 
> You will definitely need some luck going to Lowe's. -_-
> 
> They are great for their paint selection, but their hardware section leaves a lot to be desired. Everything is in bags and they do not have that great a selection. At least not here in South Jersey.
> 
> Plus, the workers around here are no help, they look at you like you are completely nuts when you try and explain what you are trying to accomplish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe those new robots could be of more use.
> 
> If you have time take some pictures so others can learn from it all.
> 
> Thanks,
> -NN


The people at Lowe's here in Iowa are generally pretty nice. Someone helped me find everything I needed right away. I was annoyed at the time and just rushed through it all, but it came out great! Unfortunately no pictures because I was going at light speed. If I can do it though, anyone can do it!


----------



## NitroNarcosis

Glad it worked out for you Insan1tyOne.

@ Nichismo, How are your mounting the monitors now?

I haven't seen much from the original posters, I would be curious to know how well that electrical tape is holding up. I would assume that if you did it very cleanly it would last, but if you did a terrible job it would end up collecting dust and looking pretty awful.

cheers,
-NN


----------



## Nichismo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NitroNarcosis*
> 
> Glad it worked out for you Insan1tyOne.
> 
> @ Nichismo, How are your mounting the monitors now?
> 
> I haven't seen much from the original posters, I would be curious to know how well that electrical tape is holding up. I would assume that if you did it very cleanly it would last, but if you did a terrible job it would end up collecting dust and looking pretty awful.
> 
> cheers,
> -NN


Im having alot of trouble. The pictures im posting were right after mounting, they have since sagged and basically fallen off. I used 3M "extreme mounting" double sided tape and it didnt hold up very well, despite claiming to hold up to 20 pounds. Im probably going to try some JB weld after this.


----------



## intrigger

Any idea on how to mount debezeled VG248QE monitors on an ergotech stand?


----------



## hatlesschimp

*Welcome to the club Nichismo!!!*

Thanks for sharing your amazing setup!!!


----------



## Nichismo

and thank you as well









very glad I discovered this thread and noticed everyones amazing setups, I was about to buy a Swift too, so glad I went with this instead...

Im about to purchase some JB weld tonight and see how that turns out, I will post back with pictures after I finish.


----------



## hatlesschimp

I was thinking of buying a swift today. Lol I might get the LG 34 curved wide screen instead for something different.


----------



## amaduain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GekkeGerrit*
> 
> Since it has been asked a couple of times but no one responded, I'm guessing nobody has debezelled a Dell P2314H/P2414H or U2414H yet?


If you are asking about the touch sensitive buttons, I've just debelled a NEC ea243w, which has touch sensivitve buttons.

The only thing you have to care of is the capacitve buttons are glued to the frame, so you need to remove it very slowly with a small flat screwdriver, avoiding to bend a lot the board.

I did that way and it is working perfectly.

Hopefully I'll post the results soon.


----------



## amaduain

Ok, I managed to get some pics, long story short, I got three different monitors 2x24 1920x1200 and one 1920x1080:

HP LA2405wg
http://www.amazon.com/HP-LA2405wg-24-inch-Widescreen-Monitor/dp/B002RW08E2

Dell E2314H
http://www.amazon.com/Dell-E2314H-23-Inch-LED-Lit-Monitor/dp/B00FE8MKU6/ref=sr_1_2?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1422997591&sr=1-2&keywords=Dell+p2312h

NEC ea243wm
http://www.amazon.co.uk/NEC-MultiSync-EA234WMi-Widescreen-Monitor/dp/B00DQ4AQH4

Even worse the Nec was white and the HP silver and black 

How it looked like:


So after reading I decide to debezel the HP and NEC to made them look like the black dell.

But my main problem was related with the capacitive buttons on the NEC, but anyway, carefully removing the buttons from the frame did the trick.

The debezelling was so good that I decided to replace the Dell for a new U2415, that have really thin bezels:



And now it looks like this:



I need to improve the tape on the debezelled ones, but as my first try is not so bad 

Enjoy!


----------



## great fox

i use 3 NEC Multisync 1980 SXi monitors that I picked up from a surplus store for $20 each. subbed to maybe get more out of the deal. it is older style so i am wondering if it would be smart to try, maybe they would not get quite as hot?


----------



## jordzkie05

vg248qe 144hz eyefinity powered by i7-4790k, r9 290 vapor-x crossfire.


----------



## morencyam

Hey guys! I took the day off work tomorrow due to snow and decided to finally get my triple monitor setup mounted. Well I ran into an issue with not being able to angle the outside monitors, so I decided to debezel to gain a little extra room. Having never debezeled before, i watched two of the videos in the OP and felt confident enough to give it a shot. I am very happy with the results. I haven't turned them on yet, so after work this evening I try to get them on and some more pictures. Unfortunately I didn't take any picture throughout the process, but it was MUCH easier than I was expecting.
Monitors are Asus VH242H on the outsides and Samsung 2693HM in the center


EDIT: Got a picture with the monitors turned on


----------



## qiplayer

Hi guys. I debezeled 3 asus vg278HR. I see those are slightly different from the one of the vid in the first page, the vg 278H.

By mine after the debezel, the panel comes off, and I need some way to hold it to the rest.
Did who debezeled the same screens, found a better way than using tape?

Running nvidia cards, is there a problem if the screens have not the same HZ on surround?

I have those 3, and the older 3 ve278 wich are only 60hz (maximum is about 72). Id like to add 2 of those to the principal 3, IF nvidia will ever support 5 screens on gtx titan.

Have you any experience about it? comment and suggestions are appreciated.







the first 2 are the ve278 and the other the new 144hz vg278hr. Wich I use with the lightboost hack









I have also some vids on www.youtube.com/qiplayer


----------



## qiplayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nichismo*
> 
> Im having alot of trouble. The pictures im posting were right after mounting, they have since sagged and basically fallen off. I used 3M "extreme mounting" double sided tape and it didnt hold up very well, despite claiming to hold up to 20 pounds. Im probably going to try some JB weld after this.


I think you'r answering one of my questions. You others do use tape to hold the panels to the structure of the monitor









But lets say one thing, about monitor, and stupidity. We watch vertical pages, and write vertical documents in A4, on horizontal monitors. And nobody realize how stupid this is. The size 1920x1080 just fits the full hd. But those and the other millions of screens produced, are not to watch movies but to surf, play, watch vids, and maybe watch a movie.
A more equal format would be WAY MORE FUNCTIONAL.

We put the screens on portrait and these are too small, we put 3 screens on landscape and those are too large. Don't you think?


----------



## Elmy

A little video I made over the weekend showing my build called White Lightning with 2 Club3D 295X2's playing BF4 @ 5400X1920 120Hz 1ms with 5 Debezelled Asus VG248QE monitors.

Please subscribe It would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Philzilla

So I finally decided to debezel my monitors, since Samsung is notorious for their great mounting system, I was a bit hesitant at first. I ended up just going for it and tearing down one of my monitors, and to my disappointment, there was not mounting surface behind the plastic. Somewhat defeated, I repacked the monitor back in its plastic and returned it to its home.

I had given up on the idea of debezeling my monitors, but for some reason I was still looking around the internet at projects that others had done. I came across one member here on this forum that had used the M3 screws on the side of the monitor to attach them to a custom mount. This gave me a spark of inspiration and I immediately went to work. Being the impatient person that I am, I didn't want to wait till the next day to go out and buy supplies so I instead scoured my house for any possible building materials I could find.

A few hours later, a couple spare 2x4's, a peice of angle iron, and I had finished my mount. Here are the end results.

The monitor is a Samsung BX2431


----------



## Insane569

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Philzilla*
> 
> So I finally decided to debezel my monitors, since Samsung is notorious for their great mounting system, I was a bit hesitant at first. I ended up just going for it and tearing down one of my monitors, and to my disappointment, there was not mounting surface behind the plastic. Somewhat defeated, I repacked the monitor back in its plastic and returned it to its home.
> 
> I had given up on the idea of debezeling my monitors, but for some reason I was still looking around the internet at projects that others had done. I came across one member here on this forum that had used the M3 screws on the side of the monitor to attach them to a custom mount. This gave me a spark of inspiration and I immediately went to work. Being the impatient person that I am, I didn't want to wait till the next day to go out and buy supplies so I instead scoured my house for any possible building materials I could find.
> 
> A few hours later, a couple spare 2x4's, a peice of angle iron, and I had finished my mount. Here are the end results.
> 
> The monitor is a Samsung BX2431


That looks nice. Made mine look like crap.
I'm surprised more people don't do this to their monitors man.


----------



## Philzilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Insane569*
> 
> That looks nice. Made mine look like crap.
> I'm surprised more people don't do this to their monitors man.


Thanks, and actually after looking back through this thread, your setup was one of the few I took inspiration to start building from. It looks fine, super sturdy I can imagine. I can see why people don't want to rip their monitors apart, what kept me from doing it for so long was not knowing how to mount them.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Philzilla*
> 
> So I finally decided to debezel my monitors, since Samsung is notorious for their great mounting system, I was a bit hesitant at first. I ended up just going for it and tearing down one of my monitors, and to my disappointment, there was not mounting surface behind the plastic. Somewhat defeated, I repacked the monitor back in its plastic and returned it to its home.
> 
> I had given up on the idea of debezeling my monitors, but for some reason I was still looking around the internet at projects that others had done. I came across one member here on this forum that had used the M3 screws on the side of the monitor to attach them to a custom mount. This gave me a spark of inspiration and I immediately went to work. Being the impatient person that I am, I didn't want to wait till the next day to go out and buy supplies so I instead scoured my house for any possible building materials I could find.
> 
> A few hours later, a couple spare 2x4's, a peice of angle iron, and I had finished my mount. Here are the end results.
> 
> The monitor is a Samsung BX2431


Not to try and cause more work for you, but you REALLY need to document this much better please, please please, lol. More photos from many angles please, plus some explanations as to what you exactly did with closeups of the mount points... Again please...

I wonder if your setup would work with the LM270QW?


----------



## Insane569

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Philzilla*
> 
> Thanks, and actually after looking back through this thread, your setup was one of the few I took inspiration to start building from. It looks fine, super sturdy I can imagine. I can see why people don't want to rip their monitors apart, what kept me from doing it for so long was not knowing how to mount them.


Glad I inspired you. The set up is surprisingly sturdy. Still using it and I might add 2 more monitors.
I was afraid of ripping mine apart for a while. But then I decided to go through with it. I only paid for 1 of them. Got the other 2 for free from some people who were gonna recycle them.
Happy Debezelling guys.


----------



## WolfR

Hi Guys!

I am new here and I am about to buy 3 BenQ XL2720Z . I was hesitating with the ASUS VG278QE, but after reading different reviews, it seems that the BenQ is slightly better.

My question is, as anyone any idea if it is possible to debezel the BenQ monitor? It's basically the same case as the previous model the XL2720T with was already in competition with the asus.

I am a bit worry about the box on the right side of the screens with the USB ports..?



















It seems quite possible but I am not sure.... If I am not sure I will choose the Asus because at least I know it's possible...

Thank you very much for your help


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

The USB is just a small 2 port hub. You can re-use it if you want or omit it entirely. It should not get in your way, or I can not see why it would get in your way. It may or may not be attached to either the plastic or the display itself, but in either way it should not worry you.

Just be extra careful when taking apart a new display that no one else has taken apart before. You could be in for surprises. Good luck and congrats.


----------



## BambusBo

This is my setup guys, thought about debezeling but i have no idea what to expect, the monitors are 2x BenQ 2420Z and 1x BenQ 2411Z, does anyone have experience with these?


----------



## hockysa

Hey Guys,

New to this forum and decided to debezel my old Samsung 226BW's
Best decision every, love the way it looks.

Here's a couple photos of my setup any comments and criticism welcome.

Also any advice on what people have done with mounting the buttons would be appreciated.

Cheers,
Benjamin


----------



## truth1675

That is quiet a unique layout how does it work for you? Do you game on it?


----------



## hockysa

Yeah I game a little on it.

Game on left screen, facebook, forum or guide in the middle and video or youtube on the right

I initially only had the centre screen in portrait because the LCD arms I had wouldn't fit all three in landscape (I originally just had dual screen and a friend one day decided to donate a third to me)
but after using it I now love having a screen in portrait for reading


----------



## truth1675

Ya I enjoy portrait as sell i run 3 24in in portrait makes for a great gaming setup and good for html and reading.


----------



## hatlesschimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hockysa*
> 
> Hey Guys,
> 
> New to this forum and decided to debezel my old Samsung 226BW's
> Best decision every, love the way it looks.
> 
> Here's a couple photos of my setup any comments and criticism welcome.
> 
> Also any advice on what people have done with mounting the buttons would be appreciated.
> 
> Cheers,
> Benjamin


Very Nice!


----------



## Tjm1

Question on the portrait layout, how bad does it look when you watch a video using just one screed in portrait? Ive been using triple monitors on my desktop for a long time and like to have forums on the right a game in the center and a movie streaming on the left.

I am about to put together my own portable tri monitor PC (making my own case) and due to my in ability to find a longer ribbon cable will have to go with 3 in portrait, curios how that's gonna look.

Thanks btw I got the two best ideas for this build from this thread, debezeling the monitors to make them easier to mount in a mobile case and the tri portrait layout to solve my cable issue.


----------



## hatlesschimp

Video is a no go!


----------



## caveman39

Okay guys, I have been reading throughout this thread and I need some help. I am in a pickle between picking either the Asus VG248QE or the Samsung S24D590PL for a 5x1 portrait debezelled setup. The Asus monitor offers me 144hz refresh rate, 1ms response time, TN panel, and a higher price tag of $269. The Samsung offers me 60hz refresh rate, 5ms response time, PLS display, and a cheaper price tag of $189. I like the Samsung because in the pictures on this forum it looks like it has a way thinner bezel than the Asus (can someone provide me measurements?). I don't like how it has a 60hz refresh rate and higher refresh time. The Asus has better refresh and response time, but has a crummy TN panel and potentially bigger bezels. Will you notice the TN panel's horrible viewing angles in a 5x1 portrait setup? Are the bezels actually different in size on the two monitors? Would I actually notice a difference between 60hz and 144hz? Would i notice a difference in refresh time between 1ms and 5ms? I plan on playing intense FPS games such as Battlefield, GTA, Watchdogs, and cs go. Price is not an issue:thumb:


----------



## WanWhiteWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caveman39*
> 
> Okay guys, I have been reading throughout this thread and I need some help. I am in a pickle between picking either the Asus VG248QE or the Samsung S24D590PL for a 5x1 portrait debezelled setup. The Asus monitor offers me 144hz refresh rate, 1ms response time, TN panel, and a higher price tag of $269. The Samsung offers me 60hz refresh rate, 5ms response time, PLS display, and a cheaper price tag of $189. I like the Samsung because in the pictures on this forum it looks like it has a way thinner bezel than the Asus (can someone provide me measurements?). I don't like how it has a 60hz refresh rate and higher refresh time. The Asus has better refresh and response time, but has a crummy TN panel and potentially bigger bezels. Will you notice the TN panel's horrible viewing angles in a 5x1 portrait setup? Are the bezels actually different in size on the two monitors? Would I actually notice a difference between 60hz and 144hz? Would i notice a difference in refresh time between 1ms and 5ms? I plan on playing intense FPS games such as Battlefield, GTA, Watchdogs, and cs go. Price is not an issue:thumb:


100+ FPS on modern game on high/ultra settings with a 5400 x 1920 resolution (5x1) is *very hard to* get. You are looking into 7 - 10k dollar/euros hardware investment. I know you said price is not an issue but most people won't drop that much money on a PC.

As such, I would recommend going with Samsung over Assus because:

- TN is , in my oppinion and experience, a very bad idea for the side monitors on a 5x1 setup
- The PLS from Samsung is probably one of the best price/quality with low bezels nowadays
- If you debezel them right, you have 2mm top and 4mm bottom bezel. This means about 6 mm (maybe 5.5 mm if you put them in angle) between monitors. As far as I know (haven't checked forums lately) this is the lowest achievable bezzel in the world.

I have the setup Samsung setup for over an year now and I can only recommend it. Before you go on this path, however, keep in mind that you LOSE the VESA mount when you debezel the monitors. Even if you make perfect measurements, VESA mounts ...etc you will strugle quite a bit to get a perfect (or close to perfect) allignment.

I don't have to much time for gaming but now and then I do this:



Once you get used with a multiple monitor setup you cannot go back.


----------



## caveman39

Wow thank you so much for the input! I won't be doing this anytime soon because I don't have the money but I just wanted to hear someone's input. Now, I can get those Samsung monitors really cheap, but they only run at 60hz which kinda stinks:thumbsdow .But in all honestly, do think the average joe (me), who plays games for fun, would notice the difference between 60hz and 120hz (or 144hz)?


----------



## WanWhiteWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caveman39*
> 
> Wow thank you so much for the input! I won't be doing this anytime soon because I don't have the money but I just wanted to hear someone's input. Now, I can get those Samsung monitors really cheap, but they only run at 60hz which kinda stinks:thumbsdow .But in all honestly, do think the average joe (me), who plays games for fun, would notice the difference between 60hz and 120hz (or 144hz)?


Best way is to test it yourself. Go to a friend/shop and see how much it matters for you. Some people, for example, cannot tell any difference between 60 fps and 100 fps. I can tell the difference between 60 Hz and 100+ Hz but the image quality suffers a great penalty.

This depends from user to user. I personally prefer better colors than image fluency. Also, there is no point in having a 144 Hz if the video card cannot push for high FPS. Even 60 Hz is hard to keep at a constant 60 fps. (you need a minimum double/triple R9290x). To put it simple: If you have a monitor that has 144Hz but your video card is not able to perform at that level, it's just wasted money.

If you are looking a 5x1 setup you can expect something like:

Samsung 5x + stand + mounts (1000-1200 $)
Video cards (700 - 1100 $)

The rest (CPU,mb,RAM...etc) you can probably get them between 700-1200 $. If your budget is bellow 2500$ , I wouldn't bother with a 5x1 setup.


----------



## Tjm1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caveman39*
> 
> Okay guys, I have been reading throughout this thread and I need some help. I am in a pickle between picking either the Asus VG248QE or the Samsung S24D590PL for a 5x1 portrait debezelled setup. The Asus monitor offers me 144hz refresh rate, 1ms response time, TN panel, and a higher price tag of $269. The Samsung offers me 60hz refresh rate, 5ms response time, PLS display, and a cheaper price tag of $189. I like the Samsung because in the pictures on this forum it looks like it has a way thinner bezel than the Asus (can someone provide me measurements?). I don't like how it has a 60hz refresh rate and higher refresh time. The Asus has better refresh and response time, but has a crummy TN panel and potentially bigger bezels. Will you notice the TN panel's horrible viewing angles in a 5x1 portrait setup? Are the bezels actually different in size on the two monitors? Would I actually notice a difference between 60hz and 144hz? Would i notice a difference in refresh time between 1ms and 5ms? I plan on playing intense FPS games such as Battlefield, GTA, Watchdogs, and cs go. Price is not an issue:thumb:


If you have never tried to play games across multiple monitors before my advice is to TRY it before you go out and buy the monitors.

I just got done building a case for a multi monitor mobile case set up and discovered that running a game with bezzels in the image was not only annoying for me but also induced car sickness(no vomiting just nausea) and that was with the bezzles stacked on each other as part of the hinge design, so less than half an inch between monitors. I had to scrap the case and re build because I went with 3 monitors in portrait, and that is about worthless for gaming when you only play on one at a time. Now I am playing on ANOTHER mobile case I built to replace that one that has two monitors on top of each other in landscape, one for streaming video and one for gaming and will eventually have two hinged from the side in portrait for web browsing/documents etc. Ill post pics when i figure out my door design, put the side monitors on and add the handle

Make sure you LIKE gaming in eyefinity etc before you do it, while I salvaged some parts from my custom case the mistake still cost me several days of construction and about $50 in materials.


----------



## caveman39

Lol actually I do have 3 monitors (in landscape) that I play games on daily (and some insanely good multitasking for school). I have 3 Dell s2340m powered by a gtx 760 4gb. It runs the monitors very well. When I first started playing on 3 monitors, I did induce some motion sickness and headaches. But I continued playing on and it all soon went away. My bezels arn't stacked, so currently there is about 1 inch of black between each screen. I am still in high school so I have no plans of doing a 5x1 setup anytime soon. By the time I am in college,they might have bezeless monitors, or giant curved monitors, or maybe a oculus rift that doesn't cause insane nausea when playing intense FPS games







.


----------



## Adeptius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adeptius*
> 
> Update to this I got my Adapters in.
> 
> 
> 
> This is an idea of where i may put it. Thinking of using that awesome 3M tape. Just waiting on my PCB to come in. with the way the cables are there isn't much room for mounting the adapter differently, so more or less would leave me with portrait setup.
> 
> As for an actual stand I was thinking of some thing like this but modified.
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/XaSz7


Its been along time coming but I finally finished my monitors.


----------



## fergnasty

Hey everyone,

Love the work being done here. Hopefully I can get some assistance with my own project. I own 2 acer g276hl 27" monitors and a single 27" acer h274hl, before I started debezeling these I wanted to check here and see if anyone has had any expediences with these. They are pretty inexpensive for 27" so I figured someone has to have done it before but alas, I have yet to find any posts regarding debezeling them.

The bezel is actually pretty thin as is however, I would prefer to not have to overlap because the girth of the bezel is actually quite thick and doesn't look right. Also the Monitor stand I own has been insanely frustrating to get the monitors to align. In my pictures below this is the best I can get it and a soft breeze will knock them out of alignment. The issue is with this is that the stand seems to sag on the sides and I can't think of a way to fix this. So hopefully removing the bezel can alleviate this problem while also giving me a better experience. Also I am wanting to do some playing around with portait modes and debezeling is the only way this could be feasible with game since there is a little blue led button at the bottom of the monitor that overlaps

If any and all would like to provide their input it would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## JTHMfreak

So, I was thinking of picking up two more Samsung t240hd monitors, one from eBay, and my inlaws have one. Problem is I can't find any information about debezeling them. Anyone know anything about this?


----------



## abombthecoder

Which monitor or monitors have the thinnest bezel, after debezelling?


----------



## Valamoraus

Hello everybody, I finally made an overclock account after spending hours going through this entire thread to post my idea for a mounting solution.

I recently ordered three ASUS VG248QEs and am planning on mounting them in landscape instead of portrait (mainly for League of Legends). Due to the instability of the double sided mounting tape people seem to have, it obviously won't work well in landscape mode as the panels don't have a resting place against the stand.

My idea is to purchase 3 VESA conversion plates (as seen on this Amazon page) and attaching each of them to the backs of the monitors (right here) through either actual welding/jb weld.

The Amazon page lists them as 1.2 inches thick, so that should be enough to thread the VESA screws through.

Any feedback as to whether or not this would work?


----------



## AMDATI

Anyone think they can help me figure out how to debezel an Acer X223W? I don't plan on multi monitoring it, just would like to have a no bezel look.

Also, what I'd love to see is a row of four Nexus 7 screens made into a monitor, it would basically be a 14 inch 4K+ 16:10 IPS screen!


----------



## NitroNarcosis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valamoraus*
> 
> Hello everybody, I finally made an overclock account after spending hours going through this entire thread to post my idea for a mounting solution.
> 
> I recently ordered three ASUS VG248QEs and am planning on mounting them in landscape instead of portrait (mainly for League of Legends). Due to the instability of the double sided mounting tape people seem to have, it obviously won't work well in landscape mode as the panels don't have a resting place against the stand.
> 
> Any feedback as to whether or not this would work?


Hey Vala I posted up quite a few pages back, here is how I did it. Looking at your rear panel it looks like the spot is not completely level. I don't know how well an adhesive would hold if you had to fill in that large a gap. It doesn't seem like you have the fortune I had where the rear panel is attached on the left and right side of the monitor via screws. However, I would suggest that you see how exactly that back part is attached to the entire monitor. It looks like it is riveted, but at the same time from your picture it appears like it has aluminum tape in some places. Not sure why they would use that if its riveted on, unless to shield some components. I know that in my model it is used to reinforce the mounting in the back since it is only screwed in on the side with very small screws. Hopefully you can get some others ideas just looking at how others have tackled ASUS monitors. I also suggest that if you disconnect any of the ribbons for the actual display, just make sure they get snugged back up, if you find anything wrong with the output after putting it all back, just try and reconnect again. I know I had to do that on at least 1 of the monitors. (Heart sinking moment it was)

Good luck,
-NN


----------



## Valamoraus

Quote:


> Hey Vala I posted up quite a few pages back, here is how I did it.


So you actually drilled into the monitor itself? Did you remove it prior to check for any electronics/whatever that could be in the way?


----------



## NitroNarcosis

On my model of ASUS monitors VW246h. That place where you point to in your photo with the red arrow. It is attached to the monitor via the sides with 4 screws that go into the panel mount. Like I had said I could not tell from your picture if this piece is riveted on your model. In my case I was able to completely separate that piece you pointed out in your picture from the panel itself. Luckily there was only a single PCB attached which was in close proximity to where I needed to drill. I removed that piece and then before drilling I placed a high power magnet (From an old HDD) next to the spot I was drilling to collect most of the metal shavings and then went straight through with a drill press.

See the back of my panel here:



I have had this up since the beginning of the year so going on 8 months now, I have flipped back and forth from portrait to landscape quite a number of times without issues to the mounts. My only mistake was once when I was adjusting the height of all the monitors after first mounting them. (Me trying to lift the weight of three monitors and the stand while also trying to tighten the bolt to hold the height I wanted) Well the monitors were still powered on and I definitely felt the power of one of the monitors that my arm was draped across while also holding on to the metal stand itself surge halfway up my arm before I decided it was best to let go.

Obviously it wasn't that great a jolt, since I was able to let go, but it put the fear in me enough to know never to move them again while they are plugged in. Another suggestion I would add is, if you have to paint the bezels. Don't be lazy like me, make sure you put on a couple clear coats. I have a few nicks that I need to fix from when I try to get that seamless bezel alignment. I know I suggested sharpie in my old post, but if you have the bezels off already, just clear coat them while you are there.

Good luck,
-NN


----------



## JJofLegend

Does anyone have a quick guide on how to strip the Asus VS228?

When I remove the plastic bezel the interior is not in once piece...So maybe it can't be debezelled? Any input is welcomed.


----------



## bookedirl

The monitors look great.. I have a question though... What do you do with the Bezels once you remove them? I'm looking for a bezel for a ASUS VG248QE. Mine got a nasty chip in it and I'm looking to replace it. I can't find anywhere to buy them. Anyone know where I can buy a replacement or does anyone have one they would like to give up?

Thanks.


----------



## hatlesschimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bookedirl*
> 
> The monitors look great.. I have a question though... What do you do with the Bezels once you remove them? I'm looking for a bezel for a ASUS VG248QE. Mine got a nasty chip in it and I'm looking to replace it. I can't find anywhere to buy them. Anyone know where I can buy a replacement or does anyone have one they would like to give up?
> 
> Thanks.


Im sure a few lads on here have a spare one or two! LOL


----------



## axiumone

So has anyone debezeled any of the new 1440p displays yet to see how thing the bezels underneath are?


----------



## axiumone

Check out what I found guys. HP offers full dissemble instructions for every monitor they've made.

http://www.hp.com/hpinfo/globalcitizenship/environment/productdata/disassemblymonitors.html

Pretty incredible resource. I wish other manufacturers offered something like this.


----------



## mojobear

im a little scared to debezel the benq xl2730z lol...got three and they run well in eyefinity in landscape


----------



## totemized

Hello! I'm currently only using a single monitor (Asus VG248QE) which isn't debezelled yet - and thinking of upgrading to a 3x or 5x monitor setup where all of the displays are @1080p 144hz.

This is my setup: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/V3G2yc
- Short said; its a i7 4970k, 1x GTX 980Ti, V850 PSU

I mainly only play two games which is CSGO and WoW, but I occasionally would like to jump into Battlefield 3-4 aswell.
In Counter-Strike: Global Offensive and World of Warcraft I dont really have any need of putting my settings to Ultra/High - and as I don't play much Battlefield, it's not much of a need there either.
But what I care about is to keep it at around 120fps if not more. After I bought the 144hz monitor, there is no waaay Im going back to the 60hz/fps.

So the question here is;
You think it's possible for me (a user who has a single 980Ti and i7 4970K) to run my favourite game CS:GO @ 100-120+ fps if I were to buy 2 more 144hz monitors, or even 4 more (A total of 5 monitors)?

Also; is there any other monitor besides the Asus VG248QE that you would recommend the most for a debezelled eyefinity setup?
Budget for each monitor would be around 350$

Thank you!









EDIT: My monitors would be set in vertical mode


----------



## axiumone

You would have a really hard time reaching 144 hz with 5 displays in any game. Especially with only one gpu.


----------



## jordzkie05

^wait, even with 980ti and 5x display ports theres difficulty setting up 144hz?


----------



## axiumone

Yes and 980ti only has 3 display ports.

Think about it. Have you seen ANY one single video card getting 144 fps in a game at 4k resolution? 5 x 1080 is a greater resolution than 4k.


----------



## jordzkie05

what about in sli config?


----------



## totemized

I have 2x the Asus VG248QE, and will buy a third.
I have already debezeled the two, and there isn't a VESA mount as I was aware of.

Does anyone have a sulution for this? I'd love to be able to use my monitors with a monitor stand.
I thank you for any suggestions!


----------



## jordzkie05

i just use the default stand that comes with the monitor and drill 4 holes on the backplate(CAREFULLY)

with adhesive double sided tape, no problems so far and i have 3x1 for a year. have my 4th waiting for the 5th monitor so i can 5x1.


----------



## totemized

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jordzkie05*
> 
> i just use the default stand that comes with the monitor and drill 4 holes on the backplate(CAREFULLY)
> 
> with adhesive double sided tape, no problems so far and i have 3x1 for a year. have my 4th waiting for the 5th monitor so i can 5x1.


So you remove the big clump of electronics in the box. Drill four holes, and how do you fasten the box again after you've drilled the holes?


----------



## axiumone

Also, get ready for this to become your best friend.

http://www.homedepot.com/p/3M-Scotch-1-in-x-1-66-yds-Extreme-Mounting-Tape-414-DC/203405976


----------



## jordzkie05

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *totemized*
> 
> So you remove the big clump of electronics in the box. Drill four holes, and how do you fasten the box again after you've drilled the holes?


no, just drilled it with little force and use the screws to do the finishing drill.

oh and also:


----------



## totemized

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axiumone*
> 
> Also, get ready for this to become your best friend.
> 
> http://www.homedepot.com/p/3M-Scotch-1-in-x-1-66-yds-Extreme-Mounting-Tape-414-DC/203405976


Yeah, I've bought some of that as a backup!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jordzkie05*
> 
> no, just drilled it with little force and use the screws to do the finishing drill.
> 
> oh and also:


Isnt that a bit risky? Drilling straight into your electronics?

Thanks for the answers ^_^


----------



## jordzkie05

not really, i just didn't drill it all the way through. somewhere around where you can see a little hole. then use the actual screws to finish the it without the fear of damaging the insides.

oh and:

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *totemized*
> 
> Yeah, I've bought some of that as a backup!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isnt that a bit risky? Drilling straight into your electronics?
> 
> Thanks for the answers ^_^


i used the lowest torque possible so it stops when a hole is made.

something like this is the result


----------



## totemized

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jordzkie05*
> 
> not really, i just didn't drill it all the way through. somewhere around where you can see a little hole. then use the actual screws to finish the it without the fear of damaging the insides.
> 
> oh and:
> i used the lowest torque possible so it stops when a hole is made.
> 
> something like this is the result


Oh, cool! And can you can swirl it around etc with the VESA mount?


----------



## jordzkie05

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *totemized*
> 
> Oh, cool! And can you can swirl it around etc with the VESA mount?


yeah, as long as you properly use the double sided tape. like underneath the metal housing + the sides.


----------



## totemized

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jordzkie05*
> 
> yeah, as long as you properly use the double sided tape. like underneath the metal housing + the sides.


U should make a tutorial








I'd love to have the same functions as a monitor with its VESA.

I didnt understand how you used your doublesided tape though. Can u go step by step how u did it?
Sorry if thats too much to ask for :/


----------



## jordzkie05

the whole metal housing is just tacked by an aluminum tape(for vg248qe at least), take it out, put a double sided tape underneath the housing edges.

just make an alignment with a pen to properly put it back on.


----------



## totemized

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jordzkie05*
> 
> the whole metal housing is just tacked by an aluminum tape(for vg248qe at least), take it out, put a double sided tape underneath the housing edges.
> 
> just make an alignment with a pen to properly put it back on.


Ah, cheers!
I'll try that when I get home


----------



## rogergamer

I just debezelled my crossover 2795 and I need to tape the housing to the panel, what tape should I use? aluminum foil tape? electrical? gorilla?

thanks in advance


----------



## jordzkie05

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rogergamer*
> 
> I just debezelled my crossover 2795 and I need to tape the housing to the panel, what tape should I use? aluminum foil tape? electrical? gorilla?
> 
> thanks in advance


as always, a scotch extreme double sided mounting tape.


----------



## Rob L

Has anyone any info re iiyama monitors and if its possible to rip them bezzels off? i have 3 x 27 inch, 1 being a 144hz, just want to know if its fairly easy to do?


----------



## Rob L

Well i took a gamble and quite easily got one apart in 5 mins, next thing is to figure out how to stick the pcb to the panel, i see people use tape and or glue, is this a good method?


----------



## totemized

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jordzkie05*
> 
> the whole metal housing is just tacked by an aluminum tape(for vg248qe at least), take it out, put a double sided tape underneath the housing edges.
> 
> just make an alignment with a pen to properly put it back on.




How did you get out the electronics inside before drilling the holes mate?


----------



## jordzkie05

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *totemized*
> 
> 
> 
> How did you get out the electronics inside before drilling the holes mate?


i didn't remove the pcb. i just used a drill and limit the torque to the tightest setting and drill lightly till the torque wont let you. it should make a really tiny hole for your screws to finish up.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rob L*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well i took a gamble and quite easily got one apart in 5 mins, next thing is to figure out how to stick the pcb to the panel, i see people use tape and or glue, is this a good method?


use a scotch double sided mounting tape on the metal bottom and on the sides.


----------



## totemized

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jordzkie05*
> 
> i didn't remove the pcb. i just used a drill and limit the torque to the tightest setting and drill lightly till the torque wont let you. it should make a really tiny hole for your screws to finish up.
> use a scotch double sided mounting tape on the metal bottom and on the sides.


Sorry for all these questions, and you've already helped so much








English is my second language and Im not very handy ^_^ What do you mean by torque? You have a photo you could post for me to see what you used for your holes?
Thanks once again!


----------



## jordzkie05

most if not all, cordless drills have torque limiters built into them. each level from lowest to highest number means the drill the most resistance to least resistance

the most resistance means it slows down on tighter holes/surface

the least resistance means it can go down all the way through regardless of how much weight you put in it while drilling

so what i did is to use the lowest numbered torque to drill the metal sheet and lightly, allowing me to carefully make a little bit of hole so i can switch back to the screw bits provided by the monitor stand to finish the hole and shape the hole corresponding to the screw bit so it will hold .


----------



## totemized

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jordzkie05*
> 
> 
> 
> most if not all, cordless drills have torque limiters built into them. each level from lowest to highest number means the drill the most resistance to least resistance
> 
> the most resistance means it slows down on tighter holes/surface
> 
> the least resistance means it can go down all the way through regardless of how much weight you put in it while drilling
> 
> so what i did is to use the lowest numbered torque to drill the metal sheet and lightly, allowing me to carefully make a little bit of hole so i can switch back to the screw bits provided by the monitor stand to finish the hole and shape the hole corresponding to the screw bit so it will hold .


Ah, thank you so much








How did you get your screws through the metal though? As I figure you got to have the screws from the inside of the panel to the outside.


----------



## jordzkie05

i drill it from the top, like i said, i did not drilled it all the way through. i just drilled it till i make a dented little hole and then switch to the screw to finish/widen the hole so it fits.


----------



## totemized

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jordzkie05*
> 
> i drill it from the top, like i said, i did not drilled it all the way through. i just drilled it till i make a dented little hole and then switch to the screw to finish/widen the hole so it fits.


Thank you so much for your help








Just made a VESA mount fof my Asus monitor, and its still sticking atleast.
I even secured it some extra with doublesided tape, some reeealy strong builders glue and aluminum tape on top of it all








I currently have it in landscape, but will put it portrait once I get my third monitor


----------



## rogergamer

Any tips for making the electrical tape fold cleanly at the corners? do other types of (non-flex) tape work better?

Edit:
looking for matte duct tape... can't seem to find any though, gaffer tape looks too much like cloth

Edit:
Chalkboard tape?
http://www.amazon.com/Scotch-Chalkboard-Black-1-88-Inch-5-Yard/dp/B00NBL3UVG/


----------



## greasemonky89

cant wait to do this i just got my monitor.


----------



## prouha

hello ,
monitor and thin bezel............unremovable ? exemple the last ips monitors..........

I found nothing.....no pics or video for debezel this..........Yet they must disassemble no ? if you can repair....

ex: monitors AOC IPS i2367Fh
LG 23EA63V-P
Acer H236HL bid ect.......................
























and dell........


----------



## prouha

i find manuel to debezel , is not very difficult !

bezel is screwed on monitor ......you can cut with dremel 2mm along the entire edge , put the 8 screw and you can meet screen feet ! or ...

better , remove completely this and create custom support for feet.

remove the grey bar acer ( push down ) and whit this you can tilt your monitors with no space.

adress for complete manual :

http://elektrotanya.com/acer_h236hl_lm230wf3-s2e2_lcd_monitor.pdf/download.html

good no ?

for other ips thin bezel, this should not change much.....i know...


----------



## adamkatt

Is this still worth doing or is it better for me to get a 40" 4k?


----------



## truth1675

It depends on what your budget is and how much time you have. I personally would go for a single 40 inch 4k TV.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

What does debezzeling a monitor (this thread is about debezzeling), or getting a 4K instead have in common? That is two completely separate topics altogether, lol. Get a 4K and debezzel it.

I won't get a 4K unless it has true 120hz input and has either freesync or gsync enabled. Quite a few 4K TV's already have true 120hz input, but none have Gsync or Freesync (that I know of) and I want that if I plan on using it as a PC gaming display. But the 120hz is more important to me...


----------



## D0U8L3M

Hey everyone!! I'm now the proud owner of 3 Asus VG248QE's, and I wanted to know if anyone had 3 spare screen housings that they were willing to part with or sell to me (or 3 people with an extra one haha). I want to try something similar to what Ace Ventura did on here where he cut up the bezels to keep the monitors with their casings, i just don't like leaving these things so exposed in the back.


----------



## D0U8L3M

Also can i be in the club? haha


----------



## euronate

Any reason the Asus VG248QE debezel video was taken down? I'm looking to debezel my new monitors and I haven't ever done it so I was hoping to get a little advice for diving into it.


----------



## galandorian

in on debezel club.

built my first PC this past December, then decided I wanted to try my hand at debezeling.

3x Qnix 2710.










Here's the gallery of the process:



http://imgur.com/1OrS4


----------



## Zaxis01

I have a asus vg248qe that i have and i decided to try de-bezell'ing for a surround monitor setup.

I tried some black gorilla tape to hold up the back encasement. Unfortunately after a few days it started to break away.

So i tried some JB weld and combined the 2 epoxies together until it was a gunmetal color. I applied the mix using a rectangular piece of cardboard to the housing and rested it ontop of the panel with 2 glass yankee candle jars and let it sit over night.

And in the morning i screwed the base to the monitor with no problems and it worked out flawlessly.

Has anyone else tried this method?

If so how was your experience?


----------



## F1fanatic21

Would debezelling a monitor pose any hazards like fire?


----------



## Zaxis01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F1fanatic21*
> 
> Would debezelling a monitor pose any hazards like fire?


No! It is just more exposed than with the plastic casing.

The exposed panel is more susceptible to damage if it falls due to no bezel to absorb some of the impact.

But this monitor has a very sturdy base so you should be fine.


----------



## F1fanatic21

Thanks! I'm currently in the process of debezelling my BenQ RL2455HM and am contemplating which adhesive to use. Hopefully I can find a good way to secure the panel to my VESA mounts.


----------



## Zaxis01

Have you tried removing the bezel to see how much of a difference removing it would make?


----------



## hatlesschimp

Im sorry D0U8L3M and galandorian for some reason I cant edit my original post to add you both to the list. Hmm

Nice Job lads BTW!


----------



## F1fanatic21

Yes, I have. Purchased some 3M VHB tape and some 3M duct tape (bit stronger than normal duct tape I think, but looks like it) and am going to apply them today. Hopefully I'll just need to use the VHB to secure the PCB box to the panel. Zip ties for the VESA mount.


----------



## P Bateman Audio

Not sure if it's been mentioned in this thread, but a mirror box can be used instead of de-beveling :

http://www.wsgf.org/forums/viewtopic.php?t=25230

I worked in a video arcade in the 1990s, and this technology is how Taito made widescreen arcade games like Ninja Warriors and Darius. There were three monitors in the cabinet.


----------



## arnavvr

What are the advantages in doing Portrait 1200ps vs horizontal?


----------



## Kylar182

has anyone tried to Debezel the acer z271? Want to do it in 5 way Surround but don't want to blow the money w/o knowing it can be done.


----------



## WanWhiteWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kylar182*
> 
> has anyone tried to Debezel the acer z271? Want to do it in 5 way Surround but don't want to blow the money w/o knowing it can be done.


Haven't seen one yet. Usually the way it works: you buy one monitor and you try to debezel it. If it doesn't work -> you send it back. You need to take your time and not break the plastics / case.

I've debezeled many monitors. Some are easier , some take a bit more time and patience. I have yet to seen a monitor that "cannot be debezeled". Yes, some of them need some adjustments (glue / tape / paint ...etc) in the end. And if you buy 5 of them, plan the budget for 6.You might break one during learning experience or simply a monitor doesn't match well with the other (e.g. color differences).

The biggest unknown is usually how big is the bezel after you debezel them. You hit something with 3mm and it's a Jackpot. You get something with 15-20 mm and you might not be happy in the end.


----------



## CallsignVega

I ordered three of these to setup as a portrait surround. 24" 2560x1440 165 Hz G-Sync seems quite interesting...

http://www.dell.com/ae/business/p/dell-s2417dg-monitor/pd


----------



## CallsignVega

Interesting monitor. It's only 3/16th's of an inch from lit pixel to top and side edges and 5/16th's inch thick with bezel/housing removed.






It also uses the double stick tape method of adhering the LCD panel to the backlight housing that started with the Dell 27" brother and the Acer XB271HU. No worries about the LCD panel falling out or getting dirt in there.


----------



## Forcefedflesh

Curious question as my new setup does not allow for my debezelment...

Does anyone have the VG248QE Bezel/Frame/Housing mainly for sale? I thought I would ask and if you do can you send me a message? I lost mine and I need 2... It's been quite a sad time for me and Asus will not ship me them only if I send my monitors in for "repair" which is ridiculous.

Much appreciated.

If you want to also throw in the stands+base will discuss too but need the housing in general for the monitor mainly.

MODS I apologize in advance if this is not allowed, Just tired of my neck hurting.

Current setup if must be known, Just I can't do portrait anymore due to working at home now.

http://i.imgur.com/nTDYpy3.jpg


----------



## zhero

Can anyone give tips on how to open the Acer GD235hz monitor? I've tried to pry it with screw drivers big to small and I'm only ruining the edges I put the flathead under. I've watched literally every Youtube video showing this, and most of them seem so easy on different monitors. My bezel refuses to come undone. I just ordered a stiff putty knife to see if it'll get me anywhere. Any advice would be much appreciated.


----------



## NitroNarcosis

@ Zhero, what you really need for stubborn bezels are some spudge tools

Something like this kit

Those two longer black tools are the bread and butter of prying something open. Anything metal is going to require you to be extremely careful, but with the plastic tools you have more play and less chances of scratching the heck out of the outside of the casing.

HTH,
-NN


----------



## toonmechaman

I've been looking into transitioning to a 5 x 1 portrait setup and was wondering two things: is a 1080 SLI setup still viable with its current drivers and does anyone have any experience dezeling the LG 24GM77? I'm planning on using this setup primarily for Battlefield 1 and The Witcher 3. For other games I'll be using the XB271HU. I already have one 24GM77, love it, and would like to get 4 more and debezel them but I'm uncertain if it'll still be feasible to change inputs since I'm assuming you'll have to remove the switch under the monitor.


----------



## jordzkie05

Just an update, a year later, still kicking. Switched to dual 1080 sli's and been playing skyrim special edition with a couple of tweaks here and there to have it run on sli and have the interface be compatible with this.


----------



## ladyarkhea

Hello there . Just wanna ask for help . I'm a new member here and i want to remove the bezels of my monitor (LG Flatron W2252TQ) . Any ideas how can i possibly remove these bezels?


----------



## toonmechaman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jordzkie05*
> 
> 
> 
> Just an update, a year later, still kicking. Switched to dual 1080ti's and been playing skyrim special edition with a couple of tweaks here and there to have it run on sli and have the interface be compatible with this.


I'm assuming you mean regular GTX 1080 SLI. What FPS are you averaging across each of your games?


----------



## jordzkie05

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toonmechaman*
> 
> I'm assuming you mean regular GTX 1080 SLI. What FPS are you averaging across each of your games?


Yea mb, 1080 sli's

Im getting 86 fps average with skyrim with custom profile.

GTA V maxed out runs at 70+
Crysis 3 about 60's
Warframe is a constant 120
Fallout 4 was about 55 ish

I have yet to test other games but im knee deep into skyrim se and warframe atm


----------



## MissHaswellE

Hey guys, was wondering, can you remove the metal frame on the LCD itself? Like remove it from the sides that a monitor contacts the other monitor do create a true edge to edge contact?


----------



## mingomgx

Hello, i am thinking about debezeling my 3 monitors now models are BenQ rl2455, gl2450h and asus vg248qe. i painted both my benq monitors but when i opened them up i saw no vesa mounbting screw in the metal it zelf. i wanna buy a tripple monitor stand but how do i attach the monitors to it without the vesa mounts?


----------



## Chrit

I bit the bullet and debezzeled my three ASUS VG248QE.

I MacGyver'd the original VESA mounts onto the PSU/MB assembly.

Here it is;

Used a heatgun to remove the VESA rivets from the bezels.


Traced the PSU/MB assembly before removing to attach VESA rivets. Has to go back in the same spot!


Marked out the location using a sharpie. I used a 5mm drill bit.


Hammer a nail or screw to make a tiny dent in the metal. Stops the drill bit moving.


Holes drilled!


Screws in OK. One of them doesn't sit flush, but holds well enough. The VESA threads have a little notch that fits perfectly in the 5mm holes.


Confirmed no electronics were in the way of the screw's new home.


But I had to be sure, so I tested it before reassembly.


I used electrical tape for the bezels. Not a huge fan. Will paint in the future. Baby steps.


Debezelled vs Bezelled.


Used some ridiculously strong 3M tape to hold the PSU/MB assembly to the panel. Cut off the excess with a razor blade.


Just used a hot glue gun to ensure the VESA threads don't spin when I'm mounting the display. They are big enough to hit the edges, so they cannot rotate further than a certain point.


They pretty much sit flush once installed. Won't go anywhere.


Just like a bought one.


Ready for mounting to VESA bracket.


Screws in place on new VESA mount!


2/3 complete. Will post results of all three painted soon.


Edit:
All three done. Removed the electrical tape and painted. Looks waaaay better.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Well guys and gals, looks like we don't really need to debezel for much longer. This 27" Korean 144Hz 1440p 27" IPS monitor WITH ONLY 3.9mm bezels looks mighty impressive to me. LOL, even Linus was impressed...

https://www.ebay.com/itm/US-Perfect-Crossover-27-FAST-144-FreeSync-Zero-QHD-144Hz-Monitor-Remote/322833493048


----------



## IIron

Picked up a qnix q27 a few years ago. Added a few aoi monitors this year and removed bezles. Happy with it overall. All over clocked slightly to 70hz and all 1440p.


----------



## hyp36rmax

Is this still a thing?


----------

